# Ich kann das Jammern nicht merh hören!



## Dracocephalus (30. Juni 2009)

Habe gerade das Interview mit Tom Chilton gelesen und bin daher extrem wütend...

http://www.buffed.de/features/5000/tom-chi...r-wow-patch-3-2

Es geht wieder mal nur um Dinge, die höchstens 5% der Spieler jemals sehen werden. Das sind die 5%, die das Rollenspiel WoW wie einen Wettlauf spielen. Schneller auf 80, schneller den Boss gelegt, schneller die Ini geschafft, schneller das Equip gefarmt und bei der Fraktion exalted. Und dann ist nach ein paar Tagen bis Wochen das Jammern wieder groß, daß man ja nichts zu tun hat...BUHUUU!!

Natürlich haben die noch eine Menge zu tun, z.B. den Meister der Lehren absolvieren und 2000 Questen lösen, anstatt 100x durch Kara zu stapfen oder Naxx zu durchwandern. Oder auch mal etwas Rollenspiel machen, denn das ist ja das, was man gerade spielt. Und Blizzard hat nichts besseres zu tun, als solche Leute als die Meinung der Masse zu nehmen und in irrer Geschwindigkeit Patch um Patch rauszuhauen. Immer mehr Gegner, immer neue Bosse, mehr Inis, mehr Loot, T7, T8, Twasauchimmer...und immer schön IMBA bleiben. 

Das führt dann zu solch irren Aussagen wie:



> "Aber es ist auch für uns toll, Updates zügiger zu veröffentlichen."



Was aber den Vogel für mich abgeschossen hat war dieser Absatz zum Thema "Housing":



> "Das Problem ist nur: Es so umzusetzen, wie wir es uns vorstellen, würde sehr viel Zeit verschlingen. Vermutlich in etwa vergleichbar mit dem Arbeitsaufwand, den wir für eine ganze Erweiterung investieren. Wenn wir also jetzt Housing angehen würden, müssten wir das anstelle neuer Instanzen tun, anstelle neuer Raid-Dungeons, weiterer Zonen, zusätzlicher Talente – eben anstelle von allem, was eine Erweiterung ausmacht. Und wir glauben nicht, dass die Spieler das befürworten würden."



Die ganze Community giert seit JAHREN!! nach Housing! Ach nee, es ist aufwendig? Was Du nicht sagst... Und es würde Kräfte binden? Wir müßten dafür auf noch merh Inis, Raids, Zonene und Talente verzichten? Wenn es nur das ist, FANGT AN ZU ARBEITEN!! Ich spiele seit ca. drei Jahren, habe mit Classic angefangen, dann kam bald BC. Ich habe neun Twinks, die alle gelevelt werden wollen und den festen Entschluß, mit jedem alle Questen zu machen. Mit keinem davon hab ich schon alle Classic-Inis durch, Raids noch gar keine. Ich war noch in keiner Ini in BC. Es gibt noch soviel zu sehen und zu erforschen. Erst kürzlich habe ich wieder mal einen mir bis dahin unbekannten NPC in einer kleinen Ecke eines Gebietes gefunden. Sowas macht Spaß, das zeigt mir, daß ich eben noch viel erforschen kann. Es drängt mich nicht zum PvP und dieses industrialisierte Raiden und Ini-Farmen auf Zeit und mit klaren Vorgaben, wer denn würdig ist geht mir ziemlich am Arm vorbei. Würde mich gar nicht stören, wenn man auch mal für solche Freaks was einbaut, an dem sie sich austoben können, aber wenn man die Wahl zwischen Housing oder einem weiteren großen Inhaltspatch hat, dann würde kaum jemand den Patchj wählen, weil bestimmt 95% der Spieler den letzten oder vorletzten Patch noch nicht mal ausgereizt haben. 

Leute, es geht um HOUSING. Der Heilige Gral unter den Wünschen der Community. Dafür könnte ich sogar auf ein Addon verzichten...oder zwei. 

Und es kann mir keiner erzählen, er hätte doch schon alles durch und müßte unbedingt neuen "Stoff" haben. Ein Blick in die Erfolge der größten IMBAisten zeigt, daß sie meist nur knapp 50% der Questen gemacht haben. Bei Todesrittern deutlich weniger. Und wer seine erste Portion nicht aufgegessen hat, braucht nicht um Nachschlag jammern.

Es wird Zeit, daß Blizzard nicht nur auf die vergleichsweise wenigen Jammerer hört, die das nun mal sehr laut und oft tun und an prominenter Stelle, sondern auf die "Basis" der Spieler, denen es nicht um Wettkampf, sondern um Spaß geht. Nicht um Loot und Firstkills, sondern um Rollenspiel und Miteinander. Die nicht durch den Content hetzten, sondern diese wunderbare Welt erkunden, auf sich wirken lassen und einfach ein schönes Spiel genießen wollen. 
So schwer kann es ja nicht sein, mal in die Serverstatistiken zu schauen, um zu sehen, wieviele Spieler den End-Contend denn schon gesehen haben. Wie hoch ist der Anteil derer, die Illidan gelegt haben? Ich würde sagen, eher sehr klein. Und an denen soll man sich orientieren? An einem Extrem der Gauss-Funktion? 

Das mußte raus ;-)

D.


----------



## eggslay (30. Juni 2009)

ich gebe dir da voll und ganz recht...mich nervt es auch quasi immer unter stress zu spielen...und dann jammern wieder alle rum...voll kommen richtig was du sagst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanevil (30. Juni 2009)

Ich giere bestimmt nicht nach housing,...

Was fehlt ist Content der die Spieler wieder mit ihrer Klasse spielen lehrt, was man in Raids merkt.

Hier ein netter kleiner Ausschnitt aus einer Diskussion aus dem WoW Forum.

Natürlich kriegst du da keine neuen Leute ran. Es wird einem ja alles hinterhergeschmissen. Und selbst wenn Spieler eigentlich gerne etwas ambitionierter raiden wollten, in dem Besiegen eines wirklich fordernden Bosses (bzw Hardmodes) einen Kick sehen, werden eben diese Spieler ja schon an der Tatsache gehindert, dass sie wirkliches Raiden nie erlebt haben.

Wer mit WotLK mit WoW angefangen hat, weiss doch gar nicht, was Raiden mal gewesen ist. Das langsame Herantasten an einen Boss, teilweise wochenlang, ihn irgendwann in Killrange zu haben und ihn in einem finalen Try zu legen und die große Freude, ihn schließlich ihn den Staub geschickt zu haben - alles nicht mehr vorhanden.

Wieviele der "Alten" sind damals zu WoW gekommen, weil es hieß "Du, da tryen 40 Bekloppte tagelang an einem Boss rum um ihn irgendwann mal zu killen, das musst du gesehen haben!". Das gibt es doch so nicht mehr. Das gibt es in Form der Hardmodes nur noch bei einem recht kleinen, überschaubaren Kreis von sogenannten Progressgilden. Die aber langsam alle wegsterben, weil der Nachwuchs fehlt.

Und nein, auch die Mitglieder dieser Progressgilden sind nicht als solche geboren, auch sie haben einen Entwicklungsprozess durchlaufen, der ihnen irgendwann gezeigt hat, dass diese spezielle Art des Spielens für sie das Interessanteste ist.

Jeder soll nach seiner Facon glücklich werden. Ich spiele gerne ambitioniert im Raid und loge quasie auch nur für die Raids ein, von einigen Dailys zur Finanzierung des Ganzen mal ausgenommen, ein anderer grindet wie bekloppt, der dritte fühlt sich am wohlsten in Ramdomraids, geschenkt.

Aber das Schneesturm quasie das ambitionierte Raiden zerstört, weil es den Raidgilden nach und nach den Saft abdreht und es fast gar nicht mehr zuläßt, dass neue Spieler eben diesen Erkenntnisgewinn, den ich hatte und der mich spielerisch an den Punkt geführt hat, an dem ich heute stehe, erlangen, das kreide ich diesem Unternehmen an.

WoW wird immer "schlechter" und das Housing würde dem Spiel auch wirklich keinen neuen Reiz verleihen. 

ICH KANN DAS CASUAL JAMMERN NICHTMER HÖREN, du machst dich in deinem Threadtitel schon selbst zum Affen sorry...

mfg Evil

Und eines möchte ich mal klarstellen. Gerade für die Leute, die immer mit dem Argument kommen (uns das oftmals vor Häme nur so triefend): Dass sei eben so, wenn die Raidgilden wegsterben ist das eben Pech, die Masse der Leute ist eben zufrieden und nur die zählt...

Wer meint ihr, organisiert denn eure Ramdomraids? Wer organisiert Community Events? Wer stellt denn die unfassbar vielen Community Seiten mit Tipps und Tricks, Foren, Datenbanken und was weiss ich ins Netz und sorgt für Inhalte? Und, und, und...

Das ist nicht der Casual, der nach Feierabend nur etwas entspannt zocken will. Das sind in der Regel die Leute, deren Raids gerade sterben...

Auch die (Spiel)-Welt derer, die sich keinen Deut um irgendwelche Progressgilden scheren, würde ärmer werden. Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## Urengroll (30. Juni 2009)

Naja zum Glück hat jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack, wie du auch deinen ganz persönlichen hast.
Housing geht mir persönlich an dem Teil vorbei, auf dem ich gerade Sitze.
Ich wäre z.B. eher für eine Erweiterung also für so kack Housing......................^^


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (30. Juni 2009)

Housing,ach das wäre was feines*träum*

aber nein es muss immer schneller und immer mehr loot geben,was ist so schwer an Housing?

Herr der Ringe Online hat es geschafft Housing zu integrieren in ihre Welt,wo ist das Hindernis für Blizzard?

Nur weil man dann die Elite Gilden nicht mehr abspeisen kann und halten kann?

Ehrlich?

Ich verzichte gerne darauf Arthas was auf die Mütze zu hauen in diesen und im nächsten Jahr wenn ich dafür meinem Krieger ein Haus einrichten kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alburak (30. Juni 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Es gibt noch soviel zu sehen und zu erforschen. Erst kürzlich habe ich wieder mal einen mir bis dahin unbekannten NPC in einer kleinen Ecke eines Gebietes gefunden. Sowas macht Spaß, das zeigt mir, daß ich eben noch viel erforschen kann.



das wäre doch ein interessanter erfolg:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege, housing ist nur im RP wichtig.
wenn ich ruhe haben will um mit kolegen zu kwatschen, gehe ich in die alte welt. da ist kein schwein ^^


----------



## Hey-Ray (30. Juni 2009)

Vanevil schrieb:


> Ich giere bestimmt nicht nach housing,...
> 
> Was fehlt ist Content der die Spieler wieder mit ihrer Klasse spielen lehrt, was man in Raids merkt.
> ....


Sagen dir die 2 Begriffe "Ulduar" und "hardmodes" was?


----------



## wlfbck (30. Juni 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Habe gerade das Interview mit Tom Chilton gelesen und bin daher extrem wütend...
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/features/5000/tom-chi...r-wow-patch-3-2
> 
> Es geht wieder mal nur um Dinge, die höchstens 5% der Spieler jemals sehen werden. Das sind die 5%, die das Rollenspiel WoW wie einen Wettlauf spielen.



Ich kann das Jammern nicht merh hören!,


----------



## Nexus.X (30. Juni 2009)

Auch wenn ich von Housing selbst nicht viel halte, weil es mich nicht sonderlich interessiert, hast du schon in gewisser Weise recht.

Blizzard geht eben nach der Masse die für die meiste Publik sorgt. Dass das Spiel für die Leute, welche es zu dem gemacht haben was es heute ist (meine die Größe, Beliebtheit und Ansehlichkeit ... nicht der ganze Müll der mitlerweile eingebaut wird) mitlerweile förmlich den Bach runter geht ist ihnen (kurz gesagt) sch*** egal.
Denn ab einem bestimmten Moment hat sich Blizzard dank des Erfolges dafür entschlossen wie jedes andere Unternehmen auch, auf die Mehrheit anstatt die treue Kundschaft zu setzen.

An für sich nichts was man Ihnen vorwerfen kann, da es eine natürliche Reaktion ist. Trotz allem leider zum Übel der Spieler die das Spiel haben aufleben lassen.

Hoffe das Statement war verständlich, bin ein wenig neben der Spur (bei 32°C nachts aber wohl verzeihlich ...)

MfG Nex


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (30. Juni 2009)

Vanevil schrieb:


> ICH KANN DAS CASUAL JAMMERN NICHTMER HÖREN, du machst dich in deinem Threadtitel schon selbst zum Affen sorry...
> 
> mfg Evil
> 
> ...



Und du machst dich zum Affen weil du außerstande bist Threadtitel zu quoten oder zu lesen  und beleidigend wirst,also gleicht sich das wieder aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Randomraids kommen sicher nicht von den Progress Gilden....das sind wie der Name bereits sagt ZUFALLSraids bunt aus allen gilden zusammen gemischte Raidgruppen.

Community Events? Das sind oftmals eher kleinere Gilden die sowas anstoßen und Organisieren......
Community Seiten werden auch von der gesammelten Community gemacht und net von einzelnen ProGilden....

Wo würde für mich die Spielewelt ärmer werden wenn die Progressgilde auf meinem Server verschwindet? Community Events und Communitysites würde es dann immer noch geben.... einzig vllt die tipps und tricks für bosse würden wegfallen(wayne?dann erarbeite ich mir das selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Alles keine Argumente warum man den Progressgilden immer mehr und immer mehr loot in den hals werfen soll.


So long
4B


----------



## EyeofSauron (30. Juni 2009)

und weißt du was?
ich kanns nicht mehr hören das sich leute über andere leute beschweren von wegen: mimi top gilden verlangen content, das macht das spiel kaputt....

übrigens: zeig mir mal wo eine der top gilden irgendwo verlangt, das sie sofort neuen content wollen
und zeig mir mal einen post von blizzard, das sie auf diese leute hören...

das is alles nur wahnwitzige vermutungen die du stellst, die du mit nichts belegen kannst.
Also ich für meinen Teil brauche noch keinen neuen Content, auch wenn ich alles clear hab. Weil ich a) noch net alles an gear hab was ich haben will und b) hab ich so viel mehr freizeit, zwischen den addons...

Und nur weil du meinst, Housing sei toll, glaubst du deine meinung steht für alle? Ich für meinen Teil brauch kein Housing, wozu auch? ich logge mich vielleicht mal ne stunde vorm raid ein um meine argent dailys zu machen, und logg nachm raid wieder aus. Manchmal wenn ich sonst nichts zu tun hab steh ich bissl in dala rum und unterhalte mich mit leuten, wenn mir danach ist. Was bringts wenn ich da ein haus stehen hab? Wer sollte da rein gehn? Und nachdems dann eh zig häuser gibt, warum sollte man in irgendwelche reingehn? Nur damit man sieht wie toll der oder die ist? Dazu brauch ich das nicht. Ansonsten is es nur für RP sinnvoll. bringt aber im spiel nix, vor allem bei dem Aufwand von Blizz. 
Manche leute verstehn einfach nicht, das Blizz ein Konzern ist, und nicht der freundliche Nachbar von nebenan, der halt macht was einer sagt, um ihm einen gefallen zu tun. Die machen das was ihrer meinung nach den meisten gewinn bringt, und das funktioniert auch ganz gut wie man sieht. 
Niemand wird das Spiel verlassen weil kein housing kommt.
Und nochmal kurz Zusammenfassend: Was du denkst, steht nicht stellvertretend für die community. Du bist nur ein einzelnder, der mir ein bisschen vorkommt wie ein kleines kind, dem man den lolli weggenommen hat.


----------



## Marakesh2k5 (30. Juni 2009)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Sagen dir die 2 Begriffe "Ulduar" und "hardmodes" was?




und sagen dir begriffe wie "casual gejammer" und "Nerfs" etwas ? sowas nimmt stark den spielspaß ,sich den allerwertesten weg zu wipen ,zu tryn , taktiken auszuklügeln um 3 wochen später zu sehen das wichtige taktikinhalte einfach mal komplett weg gepatched werden .. (mimiron p4 , p1 mob stun , lol )

jeder sieht gleich aus , es gibt NICHTS mehr woran man elite gilden von den random raid membern unterscheiden könnte. das gilt für JEDEN realm in wow.

wozu die Hardmodes machen ? für nen paar iemlvl mehr und 10 achievement punkte ? klar , wenn der HM wirklich HART ist freut man sich es geschafft zu haben, allerdings nerfen sie jetzt schon die Hardmodes und machen sie teilweise zu Freeloot (Leviathan x4) nur weil wieder die typischen casuals oder gar totale vollpfosten rumjammern sie kommen nicht weiter weil sie sich nichtmal mit ihrer klasse beschäftigen.

erst kürzlich nen mage im vollem t7 (10er) gesehen der mich ernsthaft fragte wie man portale lernt. nein , das ist KEIN witz.

ich finds traurig das mittlerweile jedem der loot der damals hart erarbeitet werden musste , quasi in die tasche gelegt wird.


ich warte nurnoch auf die Casual Instanz wo einfach nur ne kiste steht die man in 10 sec öffnen muss und einfach nehmen kann ... der Hardmode wäre dann man muss 30 sec lang warten.


----------



## Hey-Ray (30. Juni 2009)

Marakesh2k5 schrieb:


> und sagen dir begriffe wie "casual gejammer" und "Nerfs" etwas ? sowas nimmt stark den spielspaß ,sich den allerwertesten weg zu wipen ,zu tryn , taktiken auszuklügeln um 3 wochen später zu sehen das wichtige taktikinhalte einfach mal komplett weg gepatched werden .. (mimiron p4 , p1 mob stun , lol )
> 
> ...


Wozu überhaupt PC Spielen? Wozu das ganze? Wozu sich bei einem encounter anstrengen? Wozu tage-(wochen)lang abmühen? Hätte das ganze einen tieferen sinn? Glaubst du wirklich, das eine top 10 gilde nicht weiß, das ein Encounter früher oder später generft wird?
Warum sind denn immer die gleichen gilden in den World Top 10 vertreten? Purer zufall? Oder sind das sowas wie "pro gilden"?
Unterscheiden die sich nicht von den restlichen Gilden?

Fragen über fragen.


----------



## Beckett (30. Juni 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Ein Blick in die Erfolge.......




Wen interessieren die Erfolge? Das ist doch nichts weiter als ein Versuch von Blizzard den Leuten was zu tun zu geben, und über die massiv vorhandenen Mängel in aktuellen Spielinhalten hinweg zu täuschen. Was das Spiel braucht ist endlich mal wieder ein ansprechender Raidcontent, dann kann man auch auf den ganzen Erfolge, Heroic, Non-Heroic, Hardmode, Ultrahardmode, Diehardmode, und weiß der Teufel was für'n Schrott da noch in naher Zukunft kommen wird, verzichten.


----------



## PTY (30. Juni 2009)

> "Das Problem ist nur: Es so umzusetzen, wie wir es uns vorstellen, würde sehr viel Zeit verschlingen. Vermutlich in etwa vergleichbar mit dem Arbeitsaufwand, den wir für eine ganze Erweiterung investieren. Wenn wir also jetzt Housing angehen würden, müssten wir das anstelle neuer Instanzen tun, anstelle neuer Raid-Dungeons, weiterer Zonen, zusätzlicher Talente – eben anstelle von allem, was eine Erweiterung ausmacht. Und wir glauben nicht, dass die Spieler das befürworten würden."


Gerade bei diesem Kommentar bin auch ich stutzig geworden. Hört sich für mich so an, als wenn nur noch 2-3 Leute an WoW entwickeln, was in Anbetracht der monatlichen Einnahmen wohl in keinem Verhältnis steht. Wenn die Community seit JAHREN das Housing haben will und das Housing vom Entwickler seit JAHREN versprochen wird, dann sollen die verdammt noch mal ein paar Leute einstellen, die das machen. Genau das gleiche Spiel bei den neuen Tänzen: "die Animationsentwickler sind mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt"! Warum zum Teufel werden dann nicht 2-3 zusätzliche Animationsentwickler eingestellt, um das umzusetzen. Zeitverträge gibt es schon seit eh und je. Outsourcing sowieso. Leute, seht es ein: die WOLLEN das gar nicht machen. Das sind nur fadenscheinige Ausreden. Denn sie haben sowohl die finanziellen Mittel als auch das technische Know-How, diese Wünsche umzusetzen.


----------



## Valkris (30. Juni 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit ca. drei Jahren, habe mit Classic angefangen, dann kam bald BC. Ich habe neun Twinks, die alle gelevelt werden wollen und den festen Entschluß, mit jedem alle Questen zu machen. Mit keinem davon hab ich schon alle Classic-Inis durch, Raids noch gar keine. Ich war noch in keiner Ini in BC. Es gibt noch soviel zu sehen und zu erforschen. Erst kürzlich habe ich wieder mal einen mir bis dahin unbekannten NPC in einer kleinen Ecke eines Gebietes gefunden. Sowas macht Spaß, das zeigt mir, daß ich eben noch viel erforschen kann.
> 
> Und wer seine erste Portion nicht aufgegessen hat, braucht nicht um Nachschlag jammern.



Ich hab mit Interesse dein Posting durchgeschmökert und versteh das Problem irgendwie nicht.

Blizzard ist eine Firma nur zwei Interessen hat:

1) durch *neue* Kundschaft mehr Geld zu verdienen 

und 

2) die *bestehende* Kundschaft weiterhin zum Zahlen zu motivieren.

In deinem Fall regst du dich über Leute auf, die schon alles gesehen haben und was Neues möchten. Man könnte also laut deiner Aussage annehmen, das du recht langsam isst, und noch mit der Vorsuppe beschäftigt bist wobei recht viele Spieler "ihre erste Portion schon aufgegessen haben" und nur nach dem nächsten Gang bitten.

Wo ist also das Problem? DU bist derjenige der noch an der Vorsuppe hängt und schon über den Nachtisch der Anderen meckert.
Meine Meinung: Vergiss das Interview! Spiel einfach das Spiel so weiter wie bissher. Level alle deine Chars gemütlich auf Max, hab Spass mit deinen Freunden und du wirst sehen das dir WoW noch wahnsinnig viel zu bieten hat.

Nur denk mal darüber nach, ob Blizzard die Realms für ne Handvoll Gelegenheitsspieler am Netz lässt, wenn der Rest einfach keine neuen Herrausforderungen mehr hat und den Account kündigt. Wenn du der letzte Gast im Restaurant bist der noch am Hauptgang knabbert, der Rest schon gesättigt nach Hause gegangen ist, schmeisst auch DICH der Besitzer irgendwann raus. Es lohnt sich nämlich nicht für einen Gast So viel Personal zu bezahlen.


----------



## Dietrich (30. Juni 2009)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Und du machst dich zum Affen weil du außerstande bist Threadtitel zu quoten oder zu lesen  und beleidigend wirst,also gleicht sich das wieder aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast keinen Peil oder? Wer stellt den zumeist den Raid Leiter, MT und co.? Das sich der gesamte Raid aus RND zusammen setzt ist klar. Aber das viele Spieler in den Schlüsselpositionen zumeist aus den Raid Gilden kommen sollte dir schon klar sein. Oder meinst du das der MT davorne der Crit Immun ist und über XXX Leben verfügt, ein Casual Gamer ist? Mitnichten. 

Auch wenn  die Progress- und Raidgilden vllt nur 20% der Spieler in WoW stellen, ohne sie wird dem Spiel und der Community rund um WoW mehr als 50% verloren gehen.

MfG


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (30. Juni 2009)

Valkris schrieb:


> Ich hab mit Interesse dein Posting durchgeschmökert und versteh das Problem irgendwie nicht.
> 
> Blizzard ist eine Firma nur zwei Interessen hat:
> 
> ...




Bei dem ganzen essens vergleichen kriegt man hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber um mal dabei zu bleiben,was würdest du eher bedienen?Kleine Gruppe Stammgäste die treu immer wieder kommen und freundlich nach dem selben Fragen?(Housing und die damit verbundene Gemeinde der RPler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Oder die meckernden immer nach mehr geifernde kleine Gruppe die wenn ihnen was nicht passt sofort randale machen? (Ich sprech jetzt hier mal bewusst auf die ganzen heulerkinder an die rumheulen wenn nicht schnell genug neuer loot nachgeliefert wird)

Mit Housing hättest du mehr Leute in der Breite erreicht als mit Hardmode loot,weil den hardmodeloot eben nur elite gilden zu gesicht bekommen und die breite masse housing miterleben kann.

Als unternehmer würde ich versuchen eine Breitere Masse zu erreichen als die Elitegrüppchen mit noch mehr loot zu versorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToteRatte (30. Juni 2009)

Ich will auch mal was sagen ^^

Die Community Seiten mit den Tricks und Tips werden übrigens auch von Buffed.de (etc.) berreitgestellt, Interessant wäre auch mal Content der eben nicht durch Raids etc. Knackbar sondern ähnlich der Weltenbosse auch mehr verlangt. (Ich hätte ja nen Riesen gemetzel in OG gern gesehen, aber der Krieg in Warcraft ist lange nichtmehr so präsent wie er sein sollte, so finde ich es zumindest.)

Housing xD Juhuu, naja aber bevor ich mir dann ein tolles EinZimmerApartment in Instanzieringen Miete, sollten die da schon was ordendliches machen, schön wäre auch wenn sie die Welt interaktiver machen, sprich das Zerstörbare gebäude überall sind, manchmal hätt ich schon lust Azeroth in Schutt und Asche zu legen, und es gibt noch so viele tolle und auch weniger tolle Ideen die ich (bestimmt auch andere) gern in Wow sehen würden.

Das Problem hierbei ist das, A - 5% Raidgildenwhine über neue UltraBossRaidWollennurwirsehen UND B - 5% Wir wollen Housing und mehr RP Elemente nun mal gegen C - 90% Ist mir Egal, abstinken.

Sprich, nett zu hören das auch andere sich etwas veränderung wünschen, aber "Das hier" bringt glaube ich nicht sehr viel.

PS.: Schön denen die US-Foren zuspammen, und vielleicht auch ein bisschen "druck" auf Conventions machen, dann wirds vielleicht was.

Im zweifel, World of Starcraft wird bestimmt Housing haben... oder World of Diablo... oder World of Warsnit.

LG

Die KotzeRatte.

Blablabla und so...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakel (30. Juni 2009)

Marakesh2k5 schrieb:


> und sagen dir begriffe wie "casual gejammer" und "Nerfs" etwas ? sowas nimmt stark den spielspaß ,sich den allerwertesten weg zu wipen ,zu tryn , taktiken auszuklügeln um 3 wochen später zu sehen das wichtige taktikinhalte einfach mal komplett weg gepatched werden .. (mimiron p4 , p1 mob stun , lol )
> 
> jeder sieht gleich aus , es gibt NICHTS mehr woran man elite gilden von den random raid membern unterscheiden könnte. das gilt für JEDEN realm in wow.
> 
> ...



Da gebe ich dir Recht!

Also ich habe hier immer nur gelesen und gelesen..seit ich mich angemeldet habe, acuh schon vorher. Jetzt muss ich aber was sagen:

Das ganze Gejammer  hat mit BC angefangen..als WoW noch zu Vanilla Zeiten erfolgreich wurde. Da kammen die ganzen "Casuals" zu WoW;
"Hmm das muss aber ein cooles Spiel sein, 5mio Spieler...ich kaufe es mir auch!" (so in etwa^^). Und genau diese Spieler jammern dann in Foren,
dass es ihnen zu schwer ist....ach sorry die kennen sowas ja nicht...natürlich nicht wenn man vorher den ganzen Kramm wie Ultima, DAoC u.ä gespielt hat... Und wisst ihr warum das nicht mit Vanilla anfing, das Gejammer? Na weil das kein Zuckerschlecken, von 1-60 zu  lvln und sich sachen zu farmen um mal MC zu raiden. 

Die Spieler, die WoW zu dem gemacht haben was es ist, sind auch in diesen "Progress-Gilden". Genau diese spieler haben sich durch die 40er Raidinstanzen durchgewiped....und JA für manche ist es vllt eine Überaschung was jetzt kommt, aber es ist und war so!:
Blizz hat die inis NICHT genervt!.....das können sich manche garnicht vorstellen, oder was ein Wettbewerb in WoW richtig heisst? und was es für einen höllischen Spass gemacht hat die Bosse zu legen, nach wochenlangen versuchen (nein es gab keine guids..ja ist so). 

Was ich alles dafür geben würde, um wieder einen Boss wie C´thun oder 4horsemen (zu 60er Zeiten) zu kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und jeder "Casual"^^ darf mal hier raten wie lange die WoW spieler der ganzen Welt gebraucht haben um the 4horsemen zu legen...und es gab keinen einzigen mimimi Beitrag im Forum...zumindest von denen nicht die überhaupt in Naxx waren^^

Also reisst euch mal zusammen, jammert nicht bei kleinster Schwierigkeit und spielt das spiel!..denn wenn ein MMORPG zu "leicht" ist, und man die besten sachen zu schnell bekommt, dann
ist es Fastfood und kein MMORPG. Denn das Ziel einens ..RPG ist es einen Charakter "groß" zu ziehen, ihn auszustatten un ihn gut zu verstehen.
Was ist aber zur Zeit aber los? [>Erfolg =/=Aufwand<] Man cheatet sich mit hilfe der Entwickler hoch..zu schnell, zu gut(beispiel DK, 55lvl der charkennlernung fehlen) und am ende 0 plan von demm Charakter...

MfG


----------



## Klondike (30. Juni 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Die ganze Community giert seit JAHREN!! nach Housing!
> D.



falsch...

Housing ist mir Wurst, ich will Inhalt und nicht nen paar Leere Buden wo man seine Raiderfolge reinstellen kann, das habe ich bei HDRO und auch dort nutzen wir es nur ab und an für ne Spielrunde, was bei dem Instanzenkram eh kein richtige Stimmung macht, da verlagert sich das sowie so dann nach draußen

pls keine Spielerhütten in WoW


----------



## Amor (30. Juni 2009)

Aber es ist auch für uns toll, Updates zügiger zu veröffentlichen omm

was ist bei den schnell zu alt wow gab es aller 8wochen ein neuen

und hieß es nicht mal es wird jedes jahr ein neues Addon geben ?

Naja man merkt ganz klar das sie kein Geld mehr groß in wow reinstecken


----------



## Landerson (30. Juni 2009)

Housing oder ein neues Ad-On?
Sorry aber ich finde es viel wichtiger neue Inhalte zu bieten anstatt mit einem System aufzuwarten auf das (offentsichtlich) viele Spieler gar nicht warten oder es nicht fuer wichtig erachten.

Kann mir mal jemand bitte erklaeren warum immer wieder auf dieses Thema zurueckgegriffen wird. Ich weiss Bilzzard hat es einmal angekuendigt (oder war es doch nur eine Idee), trotzdem finde ich das es wichtigere Dinge gibt.

Achja noch was:
Einen Thread zu mit dem Titel "ich kann das Jammern nicht mehr hoeren" erstellen und dann im Erstellerpost voll und ganz dies zu tun verstehe ich ueberhaupt nicht.
*FAIL*


----------



## grünhaupt (30. Juni 2009)

hallo,
 unbedingt giere ich auch nicht nach Housing. Wäre aber bestimmt nett. Und als Ersatz für eine neue Instanz würde ich das Housing schon nehmen.

Soweit so gut.

Meiner Meinung nach fehlen einfach gute Zugangstquests zu den Instanzen. Die sollen ja nicht übermässig schwer sein, da es mehr darum gehen würde, dass man/frau den Content wirklich spielt. Im Aktuellen Fall. Ohne dass man nicht Kel gelegt hat, kommt man nicht nach Ulduar. So wird mit dem Kill von Kel, Ulda freigeschaltet.

Auch fehlen die Resist-Rüstungen. Mittlerweile wird ja schon gesagt. "Och, du hast die frostresi nicht, passt schon, Kel legen wir auch ohne. 

So far, Grüsse

ps. Housing wäre eine Alternative zu einem weiteren Instanzpatch


----------



## HærDalis (30. Juni 2009)

nun ich habe damals (kurz nach release) angefangen wow zu spielen, 
da ich stets (versuche) in rollenspielen einen zwerg spiele und dieser 
in der regel nen tank darstellt habe ich meinen zwergenkrieger auch 
von anfang an auf def. geskillt. es war nicht immer leicht (eigentlich 
wars sogar recht "langatmig")jedoch hatte ich spaß am erkunden der 
welt und am questen. nach ca. 26 tagen (played time) wurde ich dann 
auch "schon" 60 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
dann gings in die instanzen und wir hatten nen heiden spaß im ts² und 
dazu kam die freude beim legen (first down) der bosse,.. ... ... auch wenn 
es wochen (wenn nicht monate) gedauert hat, man hat sich rangetastet 
und es immer wieder versucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann kam bc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , fuer mich ein zeitpunkt um mal "afk" zu gehen,.. ... ... 
nach gut 1.5 jahren habe ich wieder angefangen (mit wotlk) und wollte 
nochimmer so schnell wie moeglich die scherbenwelt wieder verlassen! 
(mir gefaellt das kompl. angebot der scherbenwelt mal ueberhaupt nicht!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
nun und wenn man dies liest 


> "Das Problem ist nur: Es so umzusetzen, wie wir  es uns vorstellen, würde sehr viel Zeit verschlingen. Vermutlich in  etwa vergleichbar mit dem Arbeitsaufwand, den wir für eine ganze  Erweiterung investieren. Wenn wir also jetzt Housing angehen würden,  müssten wir das anstelle neuer Instanzen tun, anstelle neuer  Raid-Dungeons, weiterer Zonen, zusätzlicher Talente – eben anstelle von  allem, was eine Erweiterung ausmacht. Und wir glauben nicht, dass die  Spieler das befürworten würden."


dann haette ich lieber *housing *gehabt als *bc *!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich denke mal, daß blizzard es nie schaffen wird sachen wie housing einzufuehrn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wobei dadurch koennte man auch wieder neue berufe schaffen (schreiner oder steinmetz)
und schiffe waeren auch ganz nett (ob wasser oder luftschiffe, das nimmt sich 
(mnn.) nicht viel, da diese ja auch aus holz, eisen und stoffen gebaut sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
desweiteren wuerd ich es gern sehen, daß man das handwerkssystem (speziell der 
herstellende bereich) kompl. ueberarbeit, da es mich stoert, daß man einfach nur die 
mats. haben muß und platz in den taschen, dann klickt man an "alle herstellen" und geht 
kaffee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . wieso nicht das ganze ein wenig anspruchsvoller gestalten und 
beim herstellen dann auch verschiedene gueteklassen (gut/normal/schlecht oderso). 

doch was red ich,.. ... ... klingt ja schon fast wie nen mimimiiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also schau ich mir an wie wow immermehr zum lowbudget game wird und verschwinde 
irgendwann stillschweigend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(es sind ja einige mmorpg's in planung (wenn nicht schon fast fertig) wo man unter um-
staenden sich wohler fuehlt bzw. das gefuehl zurueckkommt welches man (ich) hatte 
als man world of warcraft das erste mal (und zweite und dritte (naja bis  fast bist bc) mal)
betreten hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## lord just (30. Juni 2009)

also auf housing kann man doch eigentlich verzichten. ausser für rp und vielleicht posen kann man das ja nicht gebrauchen und blizzard muss halt gucken, dass genügend leute auch weiterhin wow spielen und den leuten etwas zu tun geben was den leuten auch spaß macht.

und wenn blizzard wirklich so viel zeit wie für ein komplettes add-on für housing braucht dann ist ab zu sehen, dass housing niemals kommen wird. blizzard braucht knapp 2 jahre für ein add-on und stellt euch mal vor wie das wäre, wenn es 4 jahre (2 jahre fürs housing plus 2 jahre für ein neues add-on) lang dann keinerlei neuen content gibt. es würden wohl zu viele spieler in den 4 jahren zu anderen spielen wehcseln und erfahrungsgemäß kommt man nicht mehr zu wow zurück, wenn man erstmal richtig das spiel gewechselt hat. aus den knapp 12mio aktiven spielern würden vielleicht noch ein drittel oder weniger nach 4 jahren bleiben. das wäre zwar kein ende für blizzard aber es wäre das ende für wow.

man muss sich einfach damit abfinden das blizzard einfach ein ganz normales gewinnorientiertes unternehmen ist dem es in erster linie darum geht geld einzunehmen und ihre kunden an der stange zu halten und so ist das maßgebend, was die mehrheit der spieler wünscht und das sind casual gamer die vielleicht 2-3 stunden in der woche überhaupt spielen.


----------



## ANubiZzz (30. Juni 2009)

Oo

Ihr könnt das jammern echt nicht mehr hören?  hm, hörgerät kaputt?  spontaner gehörsturz?

Also wenn ich sachen nicht mehr hören kann geh ich zum HNO arzt.!

Außerdem , seid doch froh das ihr nicht mehr hört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird überall viel zu viel geweint.

Die gletscher schmelzen,
Globale erwärmung.  

ach und natürlich wow und casuals.. 


ihr habt alle so probleme, schlimm.!


----------



## Yiraja (30. Juni 2009)

Housing is ma extrem uninteressant, lieber neuer raid content !


----------



## Rainaar (30. Juni 2009)

Amor schrieb:


> was ist bei den schnell zu alt wow gab es aller 8wochen ein neuen







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (30. Juni 2009)

absolutes sign...^^
zudem...
WoW... machen se echt kacke langsam...
wer jetzt mit nem spruch von "dann zock was anderes" kommt, hab ich auch nach über 4 jahren wow mal vor >_>


----------



## Belphega (30. Juni 2009)

Geb dir auch recht.

Was mich außerdem stört ist, dass ich meine Twinks jeden Monat ab irgendeinem Tag stehen lasse, weil ein neuer Patch raus kommt an dem das twinken noch billiger und einfach is und ich mir dann denke "Hey, ich wär doch ne absolute Kuh, würd ich jetz weiterleveln..."

Genauso ises mim Reitskill. 2 60er am Account rumstehn. Eigentlich würd ich die jetz leveln.
Aber nein, ich warte aufn Patch. Dann kann ich kleich mit meinem kleinen 150% Flugjet abdüsen.

Ich will eigentlich gar nicht - aber ich find einfach ich verbau mir sonst meine Zeit.
__

Dungeons Dungeons Dungeons.
Die solln wiedermal so ne Bombe einführen wie Naxx.
Wo die Gruppe wirklich Full-T8 sein muss und etwas können muss.
Bosse wie Skadi in Turm Hero - oder Heigan in Naxx. Wie Geddon im MC oder Chromaggus in Bwl.
Genau so eine Herausforderung braucht WoW.

Und die darauffolgenden Wochen können die sich um Housing kümmern.
Vorausgesetzt sie schaffens mal ne Instanz so einzuführen, dass nicht das darauf folgende halbe Jahr mit Bugfixes verbracht wird..


----------



## SonicTank (30. Juni 2009)

*gähn*

Wenn das so weiter geht, dann hör ich nicht mit WoW auf, sondern ich spars mir einfach, solche reißerischen Threads anzuklicken...

Alles ist soo schlecht, alles war mal soooviel besser. Mag ja sein für die, die es eben noch alles von früher kennen, aber was solls; so ziemlich alles auf dieser Welt (ja, auch die echte!!) unterliegt der stetigen Veränderung.

Ich hab keine Ahnung wieso, aber weder das, was bisher geändert wurde, oder das, was nun angekündigt wird, sei es Änderung, Verbesserung, Umgestaltung usw., hat mir den Spaß am Spiel genommen oder wird das in naher Zukunft tun. 

Falls doch, dann hör ich eben auf. Spar ich mir die monatliche Gebühr und geb die eben für was anderes Spaß-bringendes aus. Also wo liegt das Problem? It´s just a game...und ein tolles sowieso..auch wenn die ganze Jammer-Truppe immer ein anderes Bild zu zeichnen versucht. Manchmal denke ich, dass all die, die immer bei jeder kleinen Nachricht seitens Blizzard ihrem Unmut Luft machen, garnicht mehr wissen, warum sie dieses Spiel überhaupt noch spielen, wenn es doch anscheinend mehr Grund zum Meckern gibt anstelle der positiven Seiten von WoW.

Da stellt dich doch wirklich immer wieder die gleiche Frage: Warum spielt ihr überhaupt noch??

Und wer immer noch glaubt, WoW sei ein "Rollenspiel" im eigentlichen Sinne, naja, der hat wohl verpennt, das solche "Rollenspiele" schon immer nicht von der breiten Masse gespielt wurden. Na, fällt euch was auf?

Und auf nix anderes als die breite Masse ist WoW zugeschnitten, das war schon von Anfang an der große Plan bei Blizzard. Man sieht doch an all den anderen "richtigen" MMORPGs, dass mit denen einfach nicht das große Geld zu verdienen ist. Und jeder Titel, der doch versucht es "besser" zu machen, geht angesichts der Leichtgängigkeit und der Einsteigerfreundlichkeit des "großen" WoW schlichtweg unter. Da hilft auch kein Hoffen auf zukünftige Titel. Referenz für das Rezept "Spielbarkeit, Mainstreamtauglichkeit und massig Gewinn" ist einfach WoW. Da weiß man was man hat, zumindest ich weiß es: Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genug geschwafelt, einen schönen Tag wünsch ich Euch noch, ma gucken ob heute draußen die Sonne scheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG


----------



## Hairman (30. Juni 2009)

Mir ist Housing eigentlich völlig egal.
Und als TE davon auszugehen, dass man selbst weil man ja so Casual ist (ich hasse dieses Wort, aber ihr habt angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

),deswegen das Sprachrohr der kompletten Community ist, und bestimmen kann wonach die gaaanze Community lechzt ist genauso ignorant wie die ganzen möchtegern-Proraider.


----------



## Belphega (30. Juni 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> Mir ist Housing eigentlich völlig egal.
> Und als TE davon auszugehen, dass man selbst weil man ja so Casual ist (ich hasse dieses Wort, aber ihr habt angefangen
> 
> 
> ...



Was wünscht du dir für WoW?`
Noch 10 80er Raidinis, noch mehr Marken und noch mehr Epics?

Oder 1-2 richtig gute Raidinis. Welche wo was dahinter steckt - wo Können gefragt is und wirklich nur Leute mit Disziplin und Skill durch kommen?


----------



## Thewizard76 (30. Juni 2009)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Sagen dir die 2 Begriffe "Ulduar" und "hardmodes" was?


Es tut mir leid aber Content vor allen Dingen Ini´s in denen wieder jeder lernt seine Klasse zu spielen fehlt wirklich.
Jetzt ist es rein Bomben Looten raus.
Es fehlen Fallen, Stuns, Sheeps, Gedankenkontrolle usw usf.


----------



## Natsumee (30. Juni 2009)

@ Te

also mal überlegen du weinst rum weil dir die patchs zu schnell kommen und du somit weniger sehen kannst, stimmt doch oder?

sry ICH sollte eigentlich vor wut platzen nach dem mist den du schreibst... den Blizz bringt die Patchs so schnell raus wegen dem typ spieler wie DU welche alles einfach haben wollen und epics in den arsch geschoben haben wollen. Also hör bitte auf so einen schrott zu denken und den "hardcore" spielern die schuld zu geben das blizz die patch so früh rausbringt. 

Den "IHR" seit schuld, (ja ich finde die casual mimimi leute sind schuld an der situation von wow) das die Patchs so früh kommen, denn wären die krüppel baby inzen schwerer würde nicht alle paar wenige monaten ein patch kommen -.-


@Belphega was es braucht ist schwerer inzen, muss nicht so sein wie Classic aber wenigstens wie BC vor dem nerf, so wie das jetzt ist, ist es mist... habe schon mit meinem Priester aufgegeben PVE zu betreiben weil es einfach sau langweilig ist -.- und bald kommt eh neuer patch warum weiter ulduar raiden?


----------



## Uranius (30. Juni 2009)

Ich habe gerade meinen Abo beendet und wenn ich mal nachdenke wieso mir WoW derzeit kein Spaß macht, dann komme ich immer wieder auf die schnellen Updates.

Ich mein, ok neue Raids etc. in Ehren, aber muss das wirklich so schnell gehen?
Ich hatte nun gerade in Ulduar Fuss gefasst, da muss ich bereits damit rechnen, das in 1-2 Monaten das tolle Equip wieder nix wert ist.
Die Änderungen sind auch Blödsinn mit den Marken, weil ich farm mir hier die Wurst damit ich endlich auch noch die Ehre Stiefel bekomme und was ist?
Jetzt kann bald jeder der Heros geht sich besseres kaufen.

Versteht mich nich falsch, das is kein Neid. Spätestens mit dem nächsten Add On wäre mir klar gewesen, mein Equipment wird wieder Grün Blau und jeder Wald und Wiesenzocker hat fix besseres als ich.
Aber das liegt noch in weiter Ferne.

Ich hab mich so gefreut als AK10 T7 Handschuhe gedroppt hat.
Der Abstand zwischen Naxx und Ulduar war auch in Ordnung. Aber jetzt wird langsam aber sicher rausgerotzt was das Zeug hält und ich bekomm immer schneller vor Augen gehalten, das mein Equip sinnlos ist. -.-

War ne schöne Zeit die letzten 3 Jahre (kurz vor BC 60 geworden). Nur ist WoW nix mehr wo man nach harter Arbeit Stolz auf sein Equipment Stand sein kann.


----------



## Belphega (30. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> @Belphega was es braucht ist schwerer inzen, muss nicht so sein wie Classic aber wenigstens wie BC vor dem nerf, so wie das jetzt ist, ist es mist... habe schon mit meinem Priester aufgegeben PVE zu betreiben weil es einfach sau langweilig ist -.- und bald kommt eh neuer patch warum weiter ulduar raiden?



Classic wär heutzutage sowiso nichtmehr möglich weil der halbe Server keinen Plan von der Klasse hat die er spielt. Ich hab gestern nem Schami erklären müssen, dass er auch Flüche entfernen kann. Ich hab nen Pala getroffen, der nicht wusste dass er Untote fearen kann. Ein Priester, der noch nie geshakelt hat. Und auch vom Sleepen des dudus in der Warsong hat unser Jäger nix gewusst.. die waren erstaunt hey..

Aber zu BC wars doch auch nochn bisschen besser oder?
In Kara - bei Moroes, musste man auch shakeln und Sheepen wenn möglich.
In Naxx war wenigstens Heigan und Thaddius abwechslungsreich.

Aber können musste man da nix ._.

--

Es muss halt wiedermal was schweres her.
Nicht Bosse mit übertriebenen DMG oder unfassbar vielen HP.
Sondern Bosse, wo man Taktik braucht.

Und Taktik is nicht "versteck dich da hinter der Säule" - sondern "hey, du musst den Boss kicken. Ihr müsst decursen. Konzentriert euch auf die Adds. Hau mal Frostnova raus. Wir brauchen Klasse xyz sonst geht das nicht!"


----------



## Honigblütensaft (30. Juni 2009)

@ All

Ihr seit alle sooo witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wirklich, jeder 2te Thread artet sowas von aus; es geht nur noch um Casuals vs Pros (was immer das auch sein soll, habe schon 50 verschiedene Definitionen gehört) und darum, warum die Leute die nicht "meiner Meinung sind doof sind". 

Es gibt auch Ausnahmen, gab dazu auch mehr oder weniger sachliche Diskussionen, aber zum größten Teil .... kann man nur noch den Kopfschütteln .... und die Flamer witzig finden.

Macht bitte weiter so ! Ich find euch wirklich witzig !

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Menelaous (30. Juni 2009)

Ich bin auch deiner Meinung.
Wir haben erst gestern Naxx gecleart (Gilden intern).
Wir sind eine Fungilde und möchten möglichst viel sehen. Wir haben nicht mal Ulduar angefangen bzw. reingeschaut(Gilden intern).
Das spiel macht uns spaß und deswegen spielen wir es auch. Jetzt mit dem neuen Patch kommen wieder Inis bzw. Raids. Dann haben wir grad mal Ulduar angefangen und sind schon wieder hinterher und dann immer weiter und weiter und iwan kommste gar nicht mehr nach. 
Habe grade mit meinen Twink ne Q reihe gemacht und n Filmchen ist gekommen. *was mich gefreut hatte* habe diese Q mit meinen Main nicht gemacht und es gibt sicherlich noch eine Menge an Qs oder Orte an denen man was entdecken kann. Nur blizz zwing ja fast einen Raiden zu gehen oder INIs zu machen damit man weiter kommt.
Die sollten den Schwerpunkt auf das Rollenspiel fixieren und Raids bzw. Inis. als Belohnung bzw. als Abwechslung gestalten.

lg

Mene


----------



## Esda (30. Juni 2009)

Lieber ein, zwei richtig schwere Innis als Housing... Wow ist sowieso kein richtiges RPG und wer Häuser bauen will kann auch gern die Sims spielen.




Marakesh2k5 schrieb:


> ich warte nurnoch auf die Casual Instanz wo einfach nur ne kiste steht die man in 10 sec öffnen muss und einfach nehmen kann ... der Hardmode wäre dann man muss 30 sec lang warten.


danke, das triffts absolut meiner Meinung nach... Daneben eine Inni/einen Raid, an dem man wirklich was tun muss und dann sind alle zufrieden. Man findet in beiden Instanzen den gleichen Loot, nur ist der aus der Low-bob-Version rosa (und nicht nur die Palaversion). Dann können die bitte-alles-leichter-mimimi-Leute auch mit tollen Dingen rumposen, für die sie aber nichts getan haben und man erkennt sie trotzdem sofort.

Also tschuldigung, ein wenig Anspruch sollte doch in einem Spiel sein...


----------



## Cúre of Antonidas (30. Juni 2009)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Randomraids kommen sicher nicht von den Progress Gilden....das sind wie der Name bereits sagt ZUFALLSraids bunt aus allen gilden zusammen gemischte Raidgruppen.



Gelesen hast du.....herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu.

Jetzt haperts nur noch am Verstehen.

Nochmal als kleiner Denkanstoß: Was meinst du denn wer die Guides schreibt, mit denen Randomraids die Taktiken für einzelne Boss lernen?

Warte....ich weiss es.....der Casual^^


----------



## Hairman (30. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Was wünscht du dir für WoW?`
> Noch 10 80er Raidinis, noch mehr Marken und noch mehr Epics?
> 
> Oder 1-2 richtig gute Raidinis. Welche wo was dahinter steckt - wo Können gefragt is und wirklich nur Leute mit Disziplin und Skill durch kommen?



ach komm du weißt ja wohl dass ich nicht so oberflächlich bin, dass ich Wert auf Lila blingbling legen würde.
Ich persönlich würde mir mehr Story wünschen, mich hat es immer gestört dass Sartharion storytechnisch so urschlecht eingebunden ist. Genau wie es mich gestört hat dass die stimmigste Raidinstanz die ich je erlebt haben durfte unter ganz schlechtem Vorwand in WotLK kastriert und recycled wurde.

Aber die Zeiten ändern sich, und WoW ist nicht mehr das Nerdspiel was es früher war. Ich mag den frei wählbaren Schwierigkeitsgrad wie er gerade in Ulduar designed ist. Ich habe gerade sehr viel Spaß mit den Hardmodes gehabt, einige davon waren (preNerf) wirklich vergleichbar mit Naxx/Sunwell - und ich mag den Gedanken dass man Nachwuchs nicht mehr wirklich ausstatten muss da diese auch per Randomraid im Normalmode an ein wenig Gear kommen können.
Ich muss trotzdem sagen, ich denk mit Grauen an 3.2, nicht wegen der Markenänderung die find ich sogar recht schick irgendwie. Sondern weil der bisherige Teil vom Argentumturnier schon lieblos eingebunden war, ich würde mir etwas mehr Lebendigkeit wünschen. Das bisherige Gelände da oben in Eiskrone schaut eher wie eine Ruine denn wie eine Baustelle aus, nix los da. Sogar für das Angelturnier gibt es Anwerber in den Hauptstädten, warum ist es in Dalaran so ruhig um das Turnier? Wenn ich daran denke dass uns da jetzt ein ähnlich langweiliger Raidcontent ins Haus steht, wird mir Angst und Bange.

Was ich mir wünschen würde... echter epischer Krieg gegen Arthas oder die Drachenschwärme. gephasete (du weißt schon, kA wie davon das Adjektiv sein soll) Belagerungen, schwere Geschütze, Wellen von NPCs die gegen die Eiskronenzitadelle branden, nicht enden wollende Questreihen die man nur in Gruppe abschließen kann, und ein schöner stimmiger knackiger Raid zum Abschluss. Einfach dass sich Blizzard wieder Zeit nimmt für Content, DAS würde ich mir wünschen.

zum Housing: ohne Instanzierung ist Azeroth einfach zu klein um ein anständiges Housing zu gewährleisten. Instanziiert wird ein Housing zur Farce, weil einfach kein Mensch (und kein Orc) sich lange dort vereinsamt aufhalten wird. Auch wenn ich mehr RP-Content befürworten würde, ist für mich Housing einfach kein Thema in WoW weil es wenn es nachträglich eingebaut wird, einfach nur eine Patchwork-Lösung sein kann (vgl. Voicechat) die sehr schnell wieder ignoriert wird. Ich traue selbst Blizzard als (für einige ehemals) weltbeste Spieleschmiede nicht zu, eine vernünftige Lösung dafür zu finden. 



Belphega schrieb:


> Und Taktik is nicht "versteck dich da hinter der Säule" - sondern "hey, du musst den Boss kicken. Ihr müsst decursen. Konzentriert euch auf die Adds. Hau mal Frostnova raus. Wir brauchen Klasse xyz sonst geht das nicht!"


Beispiel 1: Freya +3 Elder: 3 verschiedene Addwellen, Movement wie blöd unter die Pilze, bei einer Welle musst 1 Mob im Stun halten und einen kicken lassen. Wurzelspawn muss gefokussed werden, spawnende Bäume müssen gefocussed werden. Stopcasting beim Erdbeben sonst biste bis zum Ende der Welt gesilenced.
Beispiel 2: Vezax Hardmode: 3 Melees in Kick-Rotation, kommt ein Blast durch kannst du den Kampf quasi abbrechen. 1-2 Castercamps, wird eins davon vom Shadowcrash getroffen, kannst du den Kampf quasi abbrechen.
Also ich bin derzeit recht zufrieden und ich war bei classic dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (30. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mimi

Ich hab viel mehr Zeit investiert um die Pixel zu sehn!
Der sieht die Pixel jetz ohne was zutun!
Gebt mir gefälligst neue Pixel dass ich mehr pro bin!
Die scheiß Casuals machen die ganzen Pixel uninteressant.
Ich will orange Pixel für alle die jetz schon alle Pixel in Ulduar gesehn habn.
Lol der hat blaue Pixel und reitet auf Archas Mamutpixel -.- looool
Omg der würfelt mit blauen Pixeln auf Emalons lila Pixel.


Pf.
Ihr seid doch nur neidisch weil die Pixel nur zu mir sprechen..


----------



## Nargazz (30. Juni 2009)

Ist das gerade Gejammert in einem Anti-Jammer-Thread?

Und mal ehrlich, wofür brauch man Housing - ich habs in Lotro gesehen, die Housing Instanzen sind verwaist, man sieht nie jemanden da. Wenn ich Auslogge dann so das ich möglichst nah an meinem nächsten Ziel dran bin um in meiner begrenzten Zeit direkt weiterspielen zu können. Oder beim Leveln im Gasthaus um die Rested Exp mitzunehmen. Housing - bitte nicht....


----------



## Hairman (30. Juni 2009)

@belph: wie mein Post unter deiner Ironie total untergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (30. Juni 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> @belph: wie mein Post unter deiner Ironie total untergeht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





> Ich persönlich würde mir mehr Story wünschen, mich hat es immer gestört dass Sartharion storytechnisch so urschlecht eingebunden ist. Genau wie es mich gestört hat dass die stimmigste Raidinstanz die ich je erlebt haben durfte unter ganz schlechtem Vorwand in WotLK kastriert und recycled wurde.



Das Naxx von heute und das von früher stehn im Verhältnis wie Fiat Punto und Cheverolet Corvette.
Nen Punto kann auchn Fahranfänger fahrn. Das isn Standartauto, mit primitivem Handling, auch für alte Leute geeignet dies mim Denken nimmer so haben. 
Bei der Corvette muss man hingegen aufpassen. Neulingen ist das Auto zu stark - die fangen da lieber mit nem kleinen an bevor sie mit der Corvette fahrn.

Und genauso sollte es auch in WoW sein. Wie früher.



> ...Hardmodes gehabt, einige davon waren (preNerf) wirklich vergleichbar mit Naxx/Sunwell...



Allein dass du Sunwell mit dem alten Naxx vergleichst - sorry - zeugt davon dass du Naxx40 nicht miterlebt hast. Sunwell war nicht einfach, abern Klacks gegen Naxx40 (btw: oldschool-saphiron ich hasse dich)



> ...da diese auch per Randomraid im Normalmode an ein wenig Gear kommen können.



Meine Schami is seit 5 Tagen 80.
Ich bin jetzt halbepisch und fahre ~2,8k Dps.
Ich bin in keiner Raidgilde weil ich meine Oldschoolgilde leite.
Allein mit Randomraids und 2h Zocken am Tag (Abends nachn arbeiten) bin ich wieder eine vollwertige DD. Wie meine Shadowpriest vor 4 Monaten, bevor ich meine WoW-Pause eingelegt hab.

Aufwand war null (: Ich mein - nicht dass es mich stört - aber "Herausforderung" is halt nimmer viel da.




> Was ich mir wünschen würde... echter epischer Krieg gegen Arthas oder die Drachenschwärme. gephasete (du weißt schon, kA wie davon das Adjektiv sein soll) Belagerungen, schwere Geschütze, Wellen von NPCs die gegen die Eiskronenzitadelle branden, nicht enden wollende Questreihen die man nur in Gruppe abschließen kann, und ein schöner stimmiger knackiger Raid zum Abschluss. Einfach dass sich Blizzard wieder Zeit nimmt für Content, DAS würde ich mir wünschen.



Realmpoolabstürze, Serverlags, Serverdowns, Loginserver-downs.
Wie zur AQ40-Eröffnung damals kannste vergessen..

Was mal interessant wär, wär zB ein Weltenboss wo Horde und Allianz zusammen kämpfen müssen.
Wie schon einst gegen Arthas, mit Saurfangs Sohn.. der elendig verreckt is. Eigentlich sollten wir hergehn und sagen können "HEY! Erinnert euch verdammt nochmal an das Video bei der Pforte! Gegen Arthas haben wir mit -einer- Fraktion keine Chance!"

Aber nö.. Blizz wirds wieder easymode machn.
Dann kommt Arthas in nen Raum rein. Wie Gruul vllt. Freeloot.


Beispiel 1: Freya +3 Elder: Sind taktisch leicht machbar.
Es fehlen Dinge wie früher.. zB die Stellen wo man sich bei Hakkar vergiften lassen musste, damit er sich beim Blutsaugen selber Schaden zufügt. Oder welche wo man sich konzentriern muss - wie bei Geddon.

Aber denk mal nach.. Geddons "Bombe" is vergleichbar mit Grobbulus "Krankheit".
Mit dem Unterschied dass man bei der Krankheit nicht instant down geht, keiner davon Schaden nimmt - und man auch nicht instant tot is wenn mal einer die Pfütze im Raid ablässt..

einfach alles schön einfach machn..


----------



## Phenyl19 (30. Juni 2009)

Also ich als Gelegenheitspieler, sogennanter Casual, schreibe jetzt einfach auch mal was.

Im Thread sind wir ja wieder bei der alten blöde Casuals und Progamer machn das spiel kaputt Diskussion, aber dazu sag ich nichts.

Ich bin jetzt Level 65 und das ist auch zurzeit mein erster und höchster Char und naja hab bis dahin auch lange gebraucht. Denn ich setzte mich gern mit meiner Klasse und deren Fähigkeiten auseinander. Ich kenne zwar den Endcontent nicht , aber das was ich bis jetzt erlebt habe war irgendwie leicht wenn nicht schon teils zu leicht. 

Und im die Diskussion doch anzuschneiden, ich denke man muss unterteilen:  

1.) Spieler die heulen und alles in ihr Hinterteil geschoben haben wollen. 
2.) Spieler die,wie ich, einfach Spaß am Spiel und an Herausforderungen haben.


Und zum Topic: 
Housing? Ich bin nicht dafür. Wieso? Ich find das jetzt nicht so toll und es gibt wichtigeres, außerdem würde das nach kurzer Zeit niemanden mehr Interessieren. 
Woher habt ihr alle das Blizz das versprochen hat ? Quelle,bitte.


----------



## Belphega (30. Juni 2009)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> Und zum Topic:
> Housing? Ich bin nicht dafür. Wieso? Ich find das jetzt nicht so toll und es gibt wichtigeres, außerdem würde das nach kurzer Zeit niemanden mehr Interessieren.
> Woher habt ihr alle das Blizz das versprochen hat ? Quelle,bitte.



Wurde vor BC versprochen, zu BC mim Sunwellpatch nochmal, vorm Release von WotLk nochmal, und nachdem WotLk rausgekommen ist erneut. Da gabs sogar nen Bluepost-Thread von Blizzard im wow-europe Forum wo es nur um ihre angeblichen Arbeiten am Housing ging.

Gib mal in der wow-europe-forenpage in der suche "housing" ein. da wirst du groß fündig.

Ich kann die leider nicht posten weil die Seite im Büro gesperrt ist.


----------



## Hairman (30. Juni 2009)

Ich habe nie gesagt dass das heutige Naxx schwer ist oder je sein sollte.
Und ja, ich habe Naxx 40er erlebt. Und das einzig schwere daran war, dass du bei 40 Leuten immer wen dabei hast der es nicht gerafft hat. Warum hat mein Raid damals zB 4 Wochen für Thaddius gebraucht? Weil grundsätzlich immer einer es nicht gepeilt hat. Das war nicht schwer, das war einfach nur nervig.

bzw habe ich nicht Naxx40 mit sunwell verglichen sondern manche Ulduar Encounter mit Naxx ODER Sunwell.
Du solltest Geddons Bombe auch eben nicht mit Grobbulus vergleichen (weil Naxx einfach ein Witz ist) sondern zB mit Nature's Fury bei Freya. Oder eben dem von mir erwähnten Shadowcrash. Bei beiden hast du ca. ne knappe Sekunde Zeit zum reagieren, was bei Geddon durchaus angenehmer gestaltet war.

Aber ich gebe dir Recht, Hakkar war zwar nicht schwer, aber sehr cool designed. Aber genau das sagte ich ja, ich wünsche mir dass Blizzard sich mehr Zeit für solche Gimmicks nimmt.


----------



## kurnthewar (30. Juni 2009)

ich hoffe das ihr noch genug taschentücher habt. mir kommen auch gleich die tränen.

ihr wollt was von gestern und spielt im jetzt das geht so nicht.


----------



## Natsumee (30. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Aber können musste man da nix ._.



joa classic war besser und stimme ich dir zu das es unmöglich wäre classic raidinzen einzuführen. Leider ist das Problem der Spieler welche ihre Klasse nicht im Griff haben nicht die Schuld der Spieler sondern die von blizz. Die ganzen CC möglichkeiten gehen halt unter einfach dmg machen und reicht schon



Phenyl19 schrieb:


> 1.) Spieler die heulen und alles in ihr Hinterteil geschoben haben wollen.
> 2.) Spieler die,wie ich, einfach Spaß am Spiel und an Herausforderungen haben.
> Woher habt ihr alle das Blizz das versprochen hat ? Quelle,bitte.



und dann gibts noch solche "casual"? welche rumwinen das das spiel zu schnell geht und sie keine zeit haben inzen zu gehen lool fail hoch 10

ach ja es gibt so was nettes wie das WoW Forum geh mal dahin da gibts genug quellen zu dem thema...


@Hairmen WoW wie es heute ist ist einfach viel zu einfach und weil es so einfach ist müssen schneller neue patchs her und weil die Patschs schneller her müssen, werden die Patches auch immer komischer :/


----------



## Belphega (30. Juni 2009)

@Hairman

1 Sekunde zum reagieren?.. Never.
Bossmods drauf und du siehst 10 Sekunden vorher was zutun is.
Wenn einer Bigwings drauf hat, sieht der ganze Raid schon am Bigwingsgespame was in 10 Sekunden kommt.

://


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (30. Juni 2009)

Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe sind Leute die jammern es kommt alles zu schnell...
zuerst wird gejammert es kommt nichts neues, alles ist alt, alles ist zu einfach blabla.
Und nun wenn blizzard die Frequenz erhöht wird gejammert das es zu schnell geht... und rollenspiel auf der Strecke bleibt, ich meine, egal was blizzard macht, es wird sofort von irgendwem niedergemacht, blizzard kann eigentlich nichts richtig machen weil die Leute es einfach nicht als richtig anerkennen wollen und es sofort flamen...


----------



## Maga1212 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich habe Wow schon mit WOTLK releas beendet weil es immer schlechter wurde naxx war zu leicht maly auch obsi mit 3 drachen auch nichtmehr son großes ding.

Der neue boss in archa ist zu leicht 3.2 is der letzte dreck! Hoffentlich stirbt blizzard bald aus !!!! sie machen das spiel mit jedem patch schlechter und schlechter die wollen nur geld.

Wow is ne droge wenn man einmal anfängt kann man nie mehr aufhören

Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kurnthewar (30. Juni 2009)

> Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe sind Leute die jammern es kommt alles zu schnell...



gejammere gejammere aber alle zocken es ! 

es steht euch frei zu leaven !

niemand zwingt euch an produkt zu benutzen was ihr nicht wollt es gibt genug andere spiele wo ihr in dem foren jammern könnt.


----------



## Belphega (30. Juni 2009)

kurnthewar schrieb:


> gejammere gejammere aber alle zocken es !




Such maln Knöpfchen am Kopf wo "Brain on" steht.
Wenn man ein Spiel zockt, das einem gefällt - jammert man halt, wenn es vom Hersteller schlechter gemacht wird.

Wenn ich ne Schwarzwälder-Kirsch-Torte esse weil sie geil schmeckt, jammere ich auch, wenn sie eines Tages mal richtig zum kotzen aussieht. Trotzdem esse ich sie weiter weil sie gut is, auch wenn ich vllt hoff dass sie irgendwann wieder genauso schön gemacht is wie sonst.


----------



## iRoniQ (30. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Den "IHR" seit schuld, (ja ich finde die casual mimimi leute sind schuld an der situation von wow) das die Patchs so früh kommen, denn wären die krüppel baby inzen schwerer würde nicht alle paar wenige monaten ein patch kommen -.-



Komm wieder runter und geh bissi vom gas kollege. Wer "IHR" seit schuld... schuld alleine ist der der es ändern kann und das ist immerhin noch immer blizzard also reg dich ab und chill ein wennich ... du kannst nicht von MIMIMI schireben wenn du selbst dich darüber aufregst wie sich das spiel entwickelt.
Und die insis sind ja schwer leider nur die erste Woche aber sie waren es xD also augen zu und durch!

lg
pewpeww


----------



## Natsumee (30. Juni 2009)

Hellscream schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe sind Leute die jammern es kommt alles zu schnell...



ja es kommt von einem dem die inzen zu schwer sind und noch nicht alles gesehen hatt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ironiQ die inzen waren schwer?^^

und sry aber es passt mal gar nicht das einner rumweint die patchs kommen zu schnell weil dieser die inzen nicht richtig hinkriegt oder warum auch immer, aber durch das geeinfache (<-- gibts wohl net egal^^) muss blizz ja wohl schneller patches rausbringen


----------



## kurnthewar (30. Juni 2009)

> Wenn ich ne Schwarzwälder-Kirsch-Torte esse weil sie geil schmeckt, jammere ich auch, wenn sie eines Tages mal richtig zum kotzen aussieht. Trotzdem esse ich sie weiter weil sie gut is, auch wenn ich vllt hoff dass sie irgendwann wieder genauso schön gemacht is wie sonst.



hm ja ist klar. warte drück auf den knopf. brain ist jetzt an.

schreibst du dann jeden tag in das forum des torten herstellers warum das nicht so ist oder zu wenig kirschen drauf sind ? oder warum du nicht mehr kalorien drin hast ?

nein du kaufst dir von einem anderen hersteller die torte die dir schmeckt und fertig.

wobei der vergleich mit der torte hinkt da etwas(ist eher quatsch).


----------



## Natsumee (30. Juni 2009)

kurnthewar schrieb:


> schreibst du dann jeden tag in das forum des torten herstellers warum das nicht so ist oder zu wenig kirschen drauf sind ? oder warum du nicht mehr kalorien drin hast ?



gibt es Torten Foren von den hersteller?^^


----------



## Belphega (30. Juni 2009)

> schreibst du dann jeden tag in das forum des torten herstellers warum das nicht so ist oder zu wenig kirschen drauf sind ?



Nein, ich poste hier im forum zu allgemeinen themen.
hier gings auch ums housing, um neue instanzen, um arthas und ums interview ansich

Wenn es dich stört, dass Leute in nem Forum zu Themen posten die du nicht magst - dann schreib doch einfach nicht darauf zurück und push den Thread nicht extra. Oder frag dich ob ein Onlineforum wirklich das richtige für dich ist.



> wobei der vergleich mit der torte hinkt da etwas(ist eher quatsch).



Das kommt davon dass du ihn nicht verstanden hast.
Falscher Knopf wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Malakhay (30. Juni 2009)

hm... also von mir aus, darf Blizz mal ruhig n Gang runterschalten ... sollen sie ruhig Housing einführen, auch wenn es mich relativ wenig juckt, wäre aber sicherlich n tolles Gimmick.
Content darf auch mal auf sich warten lassen. Zu BC-Zeiten kamen die Patches auch nicht so rasend schnell und keiner/wenige hat/haben deshalb gemault. Dann werden eben die Raids abgefarmt, Erfolge gemacht oder eben die Raids mit weniger Leuten gemacht, wenn diese "Elite-Pro's" nicht mehr am Spiel sehen können als nur Raids und Loot und grade die sollten mal wachgerüttelt werden. Die sind wie die Leute, die den ganzen Tag Rasen mähen, weil sie ihren englischen Rasen so toll finden und dabei das Einkaufen, Kochen, Waschen, Aufräumen, Feiern und Papierkram vergessen, weil sie nix anderes mehr können.
Wenn manche Leute meinen, sie müssen diese und jene Raids in Rekordzeit knacken, sollen sie! Aber dann sollen sie sich nicht beschweren, dass es zu wenig Content gibt.
Sicher, ich raide auch gerne ... aber ein bis zweimal die Woche langt doch ... wenn überhaupt.
Wie heißt es so schön .... "Man soll alles in Maßen genießen, auch World of Warcraft"!


----------



## Syrras (30. Juni 2009)

*/brainon*

Mist, jetzt ist mir langweilig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yarennor (30. Juni 2009)

Ich geb dem TE vollkommen recht.

Außerdem hat das nichts mit Casualjammern zu tun.

Dieses Spiel bietet einfach mehr, als nur stur und schnell auf 80 zu leveln und raiden zu gehn. 
und epix, epix, epix farmen

Ich raide selbst und es macht mir großen Spaß, *aber es gibt einfach noch viel mehr in diesem Spiel*.
z.B. finde ich epische und lange Questreihen über mehrere Level, durch mehrere Instanzen und über mehrere Kontinente und von mir aus auch durch Raidinstanzen weitaus interessanter als nur dumm herumzuraiden.

Aus diesem Grund unterstütze ich voll und ganz die Meinung des TE

*Blizzard sollte wieder mal was anderes bringen und nicht nur neuen Raidcontent*


----------



## Natsumee (30. Juni 2009)

Yarennor schrieb:


> *Blizzard sollte wieder mal was anderes bringen und nicht nur neuen Raidcontent*



ja ne Riesen Monster Schwere Inze, damit wir nen halben jahr was zu tun haben wär doch was?


----------



## dergrossegonzo (30. Juni 2009)

Fakt ist erst mal *DU* gierst nach Housing. Nicht alle, nicht die Mehrheit und zu "ich kann das jammern nicht mehr hören":
hier jammert nur einer, rat mal wer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hatte ein Haus in Herr der Ringe und was war es ?  Ein weiterer Lagerraum, mehr nicht. Am Anfang "Boah, cool" nach
einer Woche war das Haus und die Siedlung verwaist. Und das sogar auf Belegear !

Du sitzt nicht in deinem Haus und liest ein Buch. Du triffst dich nicht mit Freunden auf ein Bier und schwelgst von alten Zeiten.

Nein, es ist ein MMORPG. Du willst raus. Du willst dich in einem Gasthaus treffen und dort Geschichten hören. Du willst raus,
Monster erschlagen, Drachen töten, Jungfrauen befreien.

Ich verstehe Blizzard vollkommen. Es ist ein total sinnloses Addon für eine Minderheit.

Wer schönes RP will, bessere Grafik UND Housing. Bitte sehr: Herr der Ringe ist online.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (30. Juni 2009)

Ich wär für ne Instanz, wo die Pros endlich mal die Schnauze halten.
Ne ini, wo man nur rein kann, wenn man bereits alle Ulduar-Bosse in 10er und 25er in hardmode und normal gelegt hat. Und Sartharion mit 3 Drakes hero und nonhero.

Das wär doch was.
Da kommen keine Casuals mehr rein.
Und da dropt dann T9.
Perfekt. Ich wär sofort dafür.
__

@gonzo:
du verstehst blizzard?
blizzard kann und will man nicht verstehn.


----------



## Belphega (30. Juni 2009)

btw @ gonzo:

wenn du schon zeit hast den einen user zu flamen
erklär uns mal, was für dich ein "sinnvolles" addon wäre.


----------



## kurnthewar (30. Juni 2009)

> gibt es Torten Foren von den hersteller?^^



ES GIBT ALLES




> Nein, ich poste hier im forum zu allgemeinen themen.
> hier gings auch übers housing, über neue instanzen, über arthas und übers interview ansich.
> 
> Wenn es dich stört, dass Leute in nem Forum zu Themen posten die du nicht magst - dann schreib doch einfach nicht darauf zurück und push den Thread nicht extra. Oder frag dich ob ein Onlineforum wirklich das richtige für dich ist.




in dem interview fällt weder noch ein wort über housing noch über den plan welches zu machen.

wenn du housing haben möchtest --->  STELLE DIES DOCH DORT ZUR DEBATTE


hier wird sich nichts rein gar nichts daran ändern. das ist das falsche forum für diese angelegenheit leute. ich würde sagen sogar die falsche seite.


dafür brauche ich noch nicht einmal nen knopf im brain das verstehe ich auch so.


----------



## callahan123 (30. Juni 2009)

Beckett schrieb:


> Wen interessieren die Erfolge? Das ist doch nichts weiter als ein Versuch von Blizzard den Leuten was zu tun zu geben, und über die massiv vorhandenen Mängel in aktuellen Spielinhalten hinweg zu täuschen. Was das Spiel braucht ist endlich mal wieder ein ansprechender Raidcontent, dann kann man auch auf den ganzen Erfolge, Heroic, Non-Heroic, Hardmode, Ultrahardmode, Diehardmode, und weiß der Teufel was für'n Schrott da noch in naher Zukunft kommen wird, verzichten.



Richtig. Genauso wie das Spiel?
Wen interessiert das Spiel? Das ist doch nichts weiter als ein Versuch von Blizzard den Leuten was zu tun zu geben und über die massiv vorhandenen Mängel an aktuellen Lebensinhalten hinweg zu täuschen. Was das Leben braucht ist endlich mal wieder ein ansprechender Freitagabendfi**, dann kann es auch auf diese ganzen Spiele, Egoshooter, Thirdperson, RPG, und weiß der Teufel (= Blizzard) was für´n Schrott (= Blizzard) da noch in Zukunft kommen wird, verzichten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (30. Juni 2009)

@kurnthewar:

ich wär wirklich dafür dass du den thread hier einfach verlässt. dir fehlt es entweder an hirn oder an verstand.

wir wissen dass blizzard nicht auf buffed guckt und dann dinge ändert.
wir wissen auch dass blizzard nicht auf wow-europe guckt und dann dinge ändert.
alles was bislang geändert wurde kam aus den us-foren mein guter.

wir sind hier in einem FORUM um zu DISKUTIEREN.
das tut man nämlich einem FORUM. ob dus glaubst oder nicht.

tschüss.

nochn paar tips für dein weiteres leben:

1) gewöhn dir nen niveauvollen sprachgebrauch an
2) hör auf in capslock zu schreiben, das könnte das niveau deutlich senken
3) geh zu nem kumpel und lass dir erklären wo der "brain-on" knopf is, jetzt, wo du ihn nach 3 posts immer noch nicht gefunden hast.


----------



## callahan123 (30. Juni 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Nein, es ist ein MMORPG. Du willst raus. Du willst dich in einem Gasthaus treffen und dort Geschichten hören. Du willst raus,
> Monster erschlagen, Drachen töten, Jungfrauen befreien.




Kannst du mir bitte die Koordinaten der Jungfrau geben?


----------



## viehdieb (30. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele WOW nun seit einem 3/4 Jahr. Ich hab mir das Spiel damals gekauft weil ich ein begeisterter (computer) Rollenspieler bin. Ich bin mit mit Gothic und TES groß geworden. Da dachte ich mir, kaufst Dir WOW da kannste zusätzlich noch mit anderen Zusammenspielen.

Nun ich musste feststellen, dass WOW jetzt nicht so rollenspiellastig ist wie ich gedacht hab. Viele Spieler wollen das auch nicht. Ich kann jederzeit meine Talente verlernen, ich kann Stats nicht selber verteilen, die Berufe könnten umfangreicher sein, die Quests sind eintönig (töte x von Y, sammle x von y 10mal) usw.usf.

Die meißten Spieler haben das Bedürfnis so schnell wie möglich zu leveln um möglichst schnell 80 zu werden. Es besteht kaum Interesse daran die Welt zu erkunden, Geheimnisse zu entdecken sich mit einem Charakter auseinanderzusetzen. Die die sich mit ihrem Charakter auseinadersetzen tun das um Schaden etc zu optimieren. Wie viele Spieler haben sich für seinen Charakter eine kleine Geschichte bzw. Lebenslauf ausgedacht. 10 %?

Was ich damit sagen wollte WOW ist kein Rollenspiel. Housing wär toll. Ich hab mit Freuden bei Oblivion meine eigenen Häuser eingerichtet.

Es macht aber trotzdem Spaß mit anderen netten Leuten (wenn man sie gefunden hat) zusammen zu spielen und Aufgaben zu meistern. Auch ich finde es problematisch wenn man so schnell neues ein Addon rausbringt. Als WOTLK rauskam war ich ca. level 65. Ich hab nichtmal die halbe Scherbenwelt gesehen und konnte schon nach Nordend abdüsen. Ich habe es gemacht, weil es jeder gemacht hat (Communityzwang aka Gruppenzwang?).

Ich habe als ich 80 war alle heroischen 5er (mehrmals) durchgemacht um ein ordentliches Equip für die ersten Raids zu haben. Ich hab mir meine Flugmounts erfarmt. Ich muss leicht grinsen wenn mann bei Naxx 25 Leute porten muss weil die noch kein Flugmount haben.

Ich hab mir also mehr oder weniger mühsam meinen jetztige Status (nennt es wie ihr wollt) in diesem Spiel erarbeitet und muss lesen, dass die Embleme des Heldentums und die die Ehre abgeschafft werden und durch Embleme der Eroberung (korrigert mich ruhig) ersetzt werden. Ganz ehrlich: Ich bin not amused. Blizzard verleitet durch ihr konzept die Spieler dazu, dass Sie einen großen Teil des Spieles nicht miterleben. Die meißten sind einfach daraus aus, dass Sie so schnell wie möglich nach Ulduar kommen. Ich kann die Leute verstehen, die zu Classic Zeiten gespielt haben.

Ich war jetzt öfters in Naxx 25 und starte nun in Ulduar 10er. 5 Bosse hab ich down. Mal schauen wie es voran geht. Es ist wenigstens etwas anspruchsvoller wie Naxx (das neue, das alte kenn ich nicht). 

Es ist gut möglich, dass ich ich wieder meinen Offline Rollenspielen widme. Ich spiele diese Spiele so gern wegen dem Flair, wegen der Atmosphäre. Das kann mir WOW nämlich wirklich nicht bieten.


----------



## Natsumee (30. Juni 2009)

*Belphega eine heisse Schoggi und es Gipfeli geb*

Blizz kann es leider nicht der grösseren Menge gut machen, denn zuerst sind die meisten dafür dann wird übertreiben und dann ist es wieder für die meisten nicht gut.


----------



## kurnthewar (30. Juni 2009)

> ich wär wirklich dafür dass du den thread hier einfach verlässt. dir fehlt es entweder an hirn oder an verstand.
> 
> wir wissen dass blizzard nicht auf buffed guckt und dann dinge ändert.
> wir wissen auch dass blizzard nicht auf wow-europe guckt und dann dinge ändert.
> ...



geh doch kirschkuchen essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auserdem wiedersprichst du dich in deinen eigenen sätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honigblütensaft (30. Juni 2009)

Syrras schrieb:


> */brainon*
> 
> Mist, jetzt ist mir langweilig...
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## Belphega (30. Juni 2009)

@kurnthewar

4ter niveauloser post in folge
gogo lass hirn wachsen.
poste bitte einen einzigen thread mit inhalt.
sag mir zb wobei ich mir widerspreche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gogo gogo gogo
lass die sau raus, beschimpf mich wenn du willst.
ich bin nicht so kindisch und melde dich dann gleich. ich steh sogar drauf ;D
raaaawr
__

@natsumee

oh danke :}

*stück schwarzwälder kirsch zuschieb*


----------



## lilithb (30. Juni 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Was aber den Vogel für mich abgeschossen hat war dieser Absatz zum Thema "Housing":
> 
> Die ganze Community giert seit JAHREN!! nach Housing!



die ganze commuity?
aha, dann spiel ich das game wohl seit 3.5 jahren ohne teil der community zu sein.
nur weil du (und einige andere) gerne housing hätten von der ganzen community zu sprechen ist ganz schön krass.
ich will kein housing, wofür auch.
ich will mehr & schweren content und ein ende der erleichterungen und ähpixx4free-kacke. ach nee, sorry, ich meinte die ganze community will, dass wow wieder schwerer wird und nicht jede_r ohne aufwand komplett violett rumrennt. die ganze community will das! omg


----------



## iRoniQ (30. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Such maln Knöpfchen am Kopf wo "Brain on" steht.
> Wenn man ein Spiel zockt, das einem gefällt - jammert man halt, wenn es vom Hersteller schlechter gemacht wird.
> 
> Wenn ich ne Schwarzwälder-Kirsch-Torte esse weil sie geil schmeckt, jammere ich auch, wenn sie eines Tages mal richtig zum kotzen aussieht. Trotzdem esse ich sie weiter weil sie gut is, auch wenn ich vllt hoff dass sie irgendwann wieder genauso schön gemacht is wie sonst.



Ich kenn dich zwar nicht aber du wirst mir immer sympathischer xD ... /sigN0r xD


----------



## Natsumee (30. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> @natsumee
> Schwarzwälder kirsch zuschieb*



Arigato 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also man kann es eh vergessen das WoW schwieriger wird, naja hoffe ich nur das pvp besser wird auch wenn mich die änderung im 2er ankotzt und die WS veränderung auch -.- egal anderes thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## callahan123 (30. Juni 2009)

viehdieb schrieb:


> Ich spiele WOW nun seit einem Jahr. Ich hab mir das Spiel damals gekauft weil ich ein begeisterter (computer) Rollenspieler bin. Ich bin mit mit Gothic und TES groß geworden. Da dachte ich mir, kaufst Dir WOW da kannste zusätzlich noch mit anderen Zusammenspielen.



sign, ist bei mir ähnlich, leider sind mir die Singleplayer Rollenspielwelten zu leer, seit ich Online spiele. Egal ob Morrorwind, Oblivion oder Fallout (bin Bethesda Fan und kriege immer noch ne Gänsehaut beim TES Score), finde die alle gut, leider fehlt eben genau diese Interaktion mit anderen Menschen.

WoW ist als Rollenspiel eine ultrasoftlight Version. Man kann zwar vieles mit seiner Fantasie überbrücken, aber allein die Tatsache ein und denselben Boss jeden Tag (intsanz) oder jede Woche (Raid) zu töten passt da schon nicht mehr so richtig. Die jederzeit völlig frei wähl- und änderbaren Talente tun ihr übriges.

ABER: das sollte man doch wirklich mittlerweile geschnallt haben. Ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht, warum man erst mit 80 die offenkundigen Nachteile von WoW anprangert. Es gibt so viele Spiele auf dem Markt, die RP-lastiger sind, oder mehr aufs PvP achten. Wo ist das Problem?

Entfernt euch von dem Gedanken, dass WoW es irgendwann einmal jedem recht machen kann. (was nebenbei erwähnt aktuell so ziemlich DER kritisierte Punkt überhaupt ist)

Ich hatte letzens eine Rezension zu dem Spiel Jedi Acedemy gelesen. Ein Shooter. Da beschwert sich doch tatsächlich jemand darüber, dass er die ganze Zeit Leute killen muss, seinen Char nicht merklich verbessern kann, er kaum Quests annehmen darf usw.  Ist halt ein Shooter, kein RPG.


----------



## Belphega (30. Juni 2009)

iRoniQ schrieb:


> Ich kenn dich zwar nicht aber du wirst mir immer sympathischer xD ... /sigN0r xD




Danke ;}



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domalias (30. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> @kurnthewar
> 
> 4ter niveauloser post in folge
> gogo lass hirn wachsen.
> ...



Oh man man man.Andere sollen was vernümpftiges schreiben zum Thema usw.Und sich bei manchen Ausdrücken zurückhalten . . . Dann lies dir deine verfassten Texte durch, wie hast du Hirn usw.

Nun darfst du einmal nachdenken. . .


----------



## kurnthewar (30. Juni 2009)

> @kurnthewar
> 
> 4ter niveauloser post in folge
> gogo lass hirn wachsen.
> ...




und wieder und wieder du redest da noch von brain on und kindischen verhalten. 


von inhalt zeugen deine post ja nicht gerade.


ich habe zumindest eine meinung die ich vertreten kann und rede hier nicht so einen schwachfug werteste.("kirschkuchen und ein pc spiel vergleichen")

soviel zu deinen inhalt less mal da oben was du hier für nen kiddy zeug vom stappel läst.


----------



## Belphega (30. Juni 2009)

@Domalias: du bist offtopic (:

Und der Poster den ich anspreche wollte uns gerade weis machen dass Foren nicht zum diskutieren da sind. Na na na


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht wieso so viele Leute jammern es gäbe zu wenig anspruchsvollen Content, spielen aber WoW fast täglich!? Süchtig? Scheint mir so.
Ich verstehe das absolut nicht, ich bin Rollenspieler und betreibe Rollenspiel auf nem RP Realm, ich habe immer meinen Spaß. Ich brauch keinen neuen Content, da ich ja nichtmal den alten gesehen habe. Wärend hier einige Freaks ja schon alles "durch" haben, laufe ich mit meinem Charakter durch die Welt von Azeroth und interagiere mit anderen Spielern, was sich Rollenspiel nennt. Da hat man genauso viel Spaß und macht sich seine eigene Geschichte und "Content".
Echt komisch wie man nen mmoRPG nur wie so nen Online-Shooter spielen kann, wo man sich mit anderen Messen muss und in herabfallender Sprache sprechen muss. Da kann man doch gleich zur Schule gehen -.-


----------



## Belphega (30. Juni 2009)

kurnthewar schrieb:


> und wieder und wieder du redest da noch von brain on und kindischen verhalten.
> von inhalt zeugen deine post ja nicht gerade.
> ich habe zumindest eine meinung die ich vertreten kann und rede hier nicht so einen schwachfug werteste.("kirschkuchen und ein pc spiel vergleichen")



Ich bring wenigstens vergleiche.
Und bis du mich blöd von der Seite angemacht hast war -jeder- meiner Posts hier inhaltlich absolut gut und durchdacht. Dann kamst du - hast Irrsinn geredet und rumgemeckert - jetz sitzt du halt in der Tinte. Lass mal Argumente wachsen, dann nehm ich eh alles zurück.



> soviel zu deinen inhalt less mal da oben was du hier für nen kiddy zeug vom stappel läst.



Ich mag Kinder :}
"Kiddy"s sind oftmals reifer als Teenies und Erwachsene.
Ingame zumindest.


----------



## Esda (30. Juni 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> ... Jungfrauen befreien...



wovon denn? 


sry, ich konnt net anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nach dem ganzen OT hier .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kurnthewar (30. Juni 2009)

> Ich mag Kinder :}
> "Kiddy"s sind oftmals reifer als Teenies und Erwachsene.
> Ingame zumindest.



dein verhalten schliest eher darauf das du nicht erwachsen bist. weil das sagen kiddys halt immer 




> Ich bring wenigstens vergleiche.
> Und bis du mich blöd von der Seite angemacht hast war -jeder- meiner Posts hier inhaltlich absolut gut und durchdacht. Dann kamst du - hast Irrsinn geredet und rumgemeckert - jetz sitzt du halt in der Tinte. Lass mal Argumente wachsen, dann nehm ich eh alles zurück.



hm ja ist klar.



mein letzter post ! 

der klügere gibt nach.


----------



## Honigblütensaft (30. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Und bis du mich blöd von der Seite angemacht hast war -jeder- meiner Posts hier inhaltlich *absolut gut und durchdacht*.



ab-so-lut


wirklich 

ab-so-lut gut und durchdacht ...


----------



## Belphega (30. Juni 2009)

kurnthewar schrieb:


> dein verhalten schliest eher darauf das du nicht erwachsen bist. weil das sagen kiddys halt immer
> 
> hm ja ist klar.
> mein letzter post !
> der klügere gibt nach.



Ich bin alt genug um selber "Kiddys" zu gebären (:

Und dass es dein letzter Post ist rechne ich dir hoch an. Is wirklich klug.
Weil irgendwie hast du in den vergangenen 6 Posts immer noch nix zum Thema beigetragen.
__

Is der TE eigentlich noch on?
Ich frag mich was er noch so alles drüber denkt :/


----------



## Belphega (30. Juni 2009)

Honigblütensaft schrieb:


> ab-so-lut
> 
> 
> wirklich
> ...



gz (: 11 beiträge und schon am spamen.
kp was du schon wieder willst.


----------



## Natsumee (30. Juni 2009)

mag wer nen Kuchen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (30. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mag wer nen Kuchen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mit kaffee wär ich dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honigblütensaft (30. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> gz (: 11 beiträge und schon am spamen.
> kp was du schon wieder willst.



Spamen ? Postcounterpushen ?

Kommst du aus Tirol ?


----------



## Domalias (30. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mag wer nen Kuchen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schieb ihn Belphega in  den Mund,damit sie endlich Ruhe gibst grins


----------



## Fee1404 (30. Juni 2009)

ähm ok ich hab nur das erste mal gelesen un dazu fällt mir ein du kannst das jammern nimmer hören? naja les dir dein text durch mehr als genug gejammer und um genau zu sein interesiert mich housing kein stück weil wer auch nur ein neuer S****** vergleich der kommt wer hatt das größte und teuerste haus wer hat die besten trophäen die sicherlich dan auch hinzugefügt werden und darauf hab ich persönlich keine lust und nein ich hab ulduar nicht clear  imba roxxor roflcopter kiddi ich hab naxx farmstatus und mein raid geht naxx so lange bis jeder sein teil hat was er haben will das gleiche geht in ulduar weiter da frag ich mich wo da die schwierigkeit an raids ist? den ulduar wurde sowieso generft selbst die hardmodes ich fand so wie ich die sachen gehört hatte hatte ulduar ein schwierigkeitsgrad den man auch ohne 24/7 raids schaffen kann clear zu bekommen und ich denke nicht anders wirds in der neuen raid ini sein da gibts auch wieder hardmode ... und bitte ich verzichte nicht auf ein neues addon nur wegen housing was ich bestimt nich nutzen werde wens kommt da ist mit ein neues addon lieber wo man dan neue spielinhalte hat


----------



## StrangeFabs (30. Juni 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Echt komisch wie man nen mmoRPG nur wie so nen Online-Shooter spielen kann, wo man sich mit anderen Messen muss und in herabfallender Sprache sprechen muss. Da kann man doch gleich zur Schule gehen -.-


Seltsamer Fazit, aber wie auch immer: der Begriff "Rollenspiel" hat sich schon vor..ehm lass mich überlegen... 10-15 Jahren (mehr?) gewandelt bzw aufgespalten.
Schon lange gibt es Rollenspiel (RP) und Rollenspiel (RPG).
Rollenspiel *nur* auf das ausspielen deiner Rolle zu beziehen ist inzwischen genauso ignorant wie das auslachen von RPlern auf RP-Realms (oder überhaupt).
Rollenspiel (RPG) dreht sich um das verbessern und ausbauen seines Charakters auf einer *spielmeschanischen* Basis, nicht auf einer sozialen. MMORPGs machen Rollenspiele einfach massentauglich und somit gibt es auch mehr Leute die mehr Wert auf den spielmeschanischen Teil legt als auf den sozialen - das ist völlig natürlich und hier werden RPler oft lächerlich Ignorant (wie wärs wenn es auf RP-Realms keine Level mehr gibt?) bis hin zu heuchlerisch (elitär halt)

Ich kann das Jammern nichtmehr hören, dass Blizzard nicht so schnell neuen Content bringen soll, weil man nicht hinterherkommt den Content zu clearen weil man garnicht so eine große Interesse daran hat den Content zu clearen aber irgendwo trotzdem immer den neusten Content clearen will der raus ist und wenn das nicht klappt sich beschwert dass das alles viel zu schnell geht...ehm, Leute, Leute
.. 
vor ein paar Wochen wurde noch gejammert das "Ulduar clear" und "viiiel zu leicht und totgepatcht" ist weil Yogg mit allen Wächter (aka freeloot) down war...jetzt jammern alle dass neuer Content kommt obwohl man noch nichtmal mit Ulduar fertig ist. Ja natürlich. Merkt ihrs noch? Die Frage mein ich ernst..ich glaub nämlich dass ihr es nichtmehr merkt..
Zum Glück hört Blizzard nicht auf euch ..brr


----------



## Racziel (30. Juni 2009)

Also erstmal: Housing ist doch mal mega langweilig. DAS wäre für mich einfach Content den zwar viele nutzen (wenn überhaupt) aber allerhöchstens 10 mins am tag. Das ist nichts.

Dann ein paar Takte zum momentanen Content: Ich spiele seit Patch 1.7 (ca 3 Jahre her) und was man heute an Content bekommt ist nichts im Vergleich zu den früheren Raids. Damals waren die inis vlt nicht so schön anzusehen (alleine mc: alle Bosse gleiches Aussehen), aber man hat noch richtig knackige Bosse bekommen, die einen auch Instant gekillt haben wenn mal einer pennt. Mit den heutigen Raids wären solche Bosse absolut nicht zu legen.

Dann kamen die BC Raids und (leider) auch die ganzen Casuals: Ganz am Anfang war Karazhan relativ schwer. Die alten Gilden hatten teilweise richtig zu beißen, dass hat aber niemanden gestört weil man ja was zutun hatte und wenn man den Boss nicht packt, dann ist man selbst halt nicht gut genug gewesen (und nicht: Oh lol boss is zu hart rofl!).

Doch die Bosse in Karazhan waren nur für einen relativ kleinen Teil der Spieler (nämlich denen in den Gilden, wo auch schon in bwl/aq usw. waren) wirklich zu schaffen, weil nur diese Spieler schon genug 'Skill' hatten um die Bosse umzuhauen. Und dann gings los: Karazhan schien einigen Leuten wohl zu schwer (tja ist halt unmachbar wenn man mit Quest eq in die ini reingeht...) und so fingen eben diese an zu meckern: OH lol nerf Kara! Der Boss hat mich geonehittet obwohl ich ein Rares item hab! ROFL!

Also hat Blizz die Ini immer weiter generft. Zum Schluss war Karazhan nurnoch ein Schatten seiner selbst: Die Ini konnte wirklich jeder schaffen. Es gab Hero inis die schwerer waren (TDM muhaha)! 
Allerdings gab es keine Leute mehr die gemeckert haben: Die Casuals, die zuvor nicht bereit waren Zeit in Hero inis zu verbringen konnten mit ihren quest-eq in Karazhan Epics abgrasen und die alten Gilden (die nach den ersten nerfs an Kara ab nach ssc/fds usw abgezogen sind) saßen bereits in MH/BT oder meistens in SW und Sunwell ist die einzige Instanz, die in etwa vergleichbar mit den alten 60er Raids ist. Alle hatten ihren Content und das meckern hörte auf.

Dann kam Wotlk und mit Wotlk kam auch eine ganz neue Sorte von Spielern: Die absoluten Noobs.
Diese Bezeichnung ist nur halb böse gemeint. Die Spieler die seit Wotlk oder kurz davor spielen, haben absolut keine Ahnung was raiden heißt. Naxxramas ist die mit Abstand nervigste und ödeste Ini die es je gab. Der Unterschied zwischen Naxx und anderen Raids ist ganz einfach die Tatsache, dass Movement in Naxx einfach nicht gebraucht wird. Die einzigen die sich ein wenig bewegen müssen, sind die Tanks, wenn sie die Adds zum bomben zusammenziehen.

Und weil in Naxx jeder Depp was reißen kann geht den Gilden, die in Ulduar unterwegs sind die Leute aus. Es heisst nicht, dass sie keine Bewerbungen reinkriegen sondern, dass die Leute, welche sich da so bewerben, schlichtweg 0 Spielverständniss haben. Movement ist meist ein Fremdwort und Worte wie ''Jetzt haut mal richtig dmg raus'' haben zumeist keine Wirkung. Ich bin einer Gilde, die momentan bei Vezax steht (also eher keine Elitegilde) und selbst uns fehlen die Leute. In BC haben wir alles gecleared bis auf sw, deshalb haben noch einige unserer Spieler Skill.
Die Spieler, die wir jetzt inviten, hauen meist nach 1-2 Monaten wieder ab, weil sie keine Lust haben 3-4 Wochen an einem Boss zuwipen. Anscheinend sind diese Spieler immun gegen lernen und verbessern. Es sind immer die selben Leute, die immer und immer wieder die exakt gleichen Fehler machen. Und diese Spieler sind am Ende die, die am lautesten schreien wie schlecht doch alle sind.

Aber was soll man machen? Die einzigen Bosse, die ein wenig Spielverständniss vermitteln, stehen im hinteren Bereich von Ulduar (Ok Malygos gehört auch noch dazu). Was sollen nun die Elitegilden machen? Ok sie können sich zusammenschließen (Sk Gamnig + Nihilum zb.) oder frustriert versuchen, den neuen membern Spielverständniss reinzudrücken, was aber meistens eher im Zusammenfall der Gilde endet. KEINER der seit Wotlk raidet hat auch nur Ansatzweise soviel 'Skill' wie die alten Spieler. Diese zocken nicht 24/7 wie einige denken. Auch diese Spieler haben ein Rl und gehen arbeiten. Sie setzen sich dann Abends um sagen wir mal 18:00Uhr vor den Rechner und hauen bis 0 Uhr halb Ulduar tot. Diese Spieler kennen sich sogut mit dem Spiel aus, das sie dir warscheinlich mehr sagen können als das Hitcap für ihre Klasse. 

Mein Apell: Hört auf zu meckern! Der Content ist nicht zu schwer oä er ist definitv zu leicht, weil man nach höchsten 12 Stunden wipen jeden Boss down hat und JA VERDAMMT DAS IST LEICHT! Wer noch das Wochenlange wipen in Classic oder sw kennt, für den ist dieser Content mist!
Und kommt jetzt nicht mit Hardmodes: Das ist nicht wirklich anderer Content. Es gibt vlt 1-2 Sachen die man mehr machen muss bei dem Boss aber das wars dann auch schon.


----------



## Esda (30. Juni 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=S...sult_type=posts

da kann sich jeder seine Meinung bilden zum Thema Spamm...  ich persönlich find den Spamanteil schon recht hoch.

Need Kuchen und so...


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Juni 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Leute, es geht um HOUSING. Der Heilige Gral unter den Wünschen der Community. Dafür könnte ich sogar auf ein Addon verzichten...oder zwei.



Housing ist ungefähr das Letzte auf das ich scharf bin.
Das es zwangsläufig instanziert werde müsste, hat es genau Null Nährwert außer für RPler (den würde ich es gönnen, aber da wären wir wieder bei den 5%)


----------



## Regine55 (30. Juni 2009)

Housing ist ein nettes gimmik, aber wtf wollt ihr dann  6 Monate oder länger in euren tollen Häusern hocken bis der der nächste Contentpatch kommt?


----------



## Natsumee (30. Juni 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=S...sult_type=posts
> 
> da kann sich jeder seine Meinung bilden zum Thema Spamm...  ich persönlich find den Spamanteil schon recht hoch.
> 
> Need Kuchen und so...




hey mach den vergleich auch mit mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*kuchen geb*


@ Ohrensammler also Housing ist halt eher so was nettes nebenbei, ist sicher nett wen es da ist aber auch nicht alzu schlimm wen es nicht da ist. Lieber sollte man im bereich PvP mal gescheit aufräumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wobei es mit dem krieger grad ziemlich spass macht.... *hust*)


----------



## Yiraja (30. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Housing ist ungefähr das Letzte auf das ich scharf bin.
> Das es zwangsläufig instanziert werde müsste, hat es genau Null Nährwert außer für RPler (den würde ich es gönnen, aber da wären wir wieder bei den 5%)



so siehts aus man siehts ja an runes of magic das housing bringt eigentlich mal absolut gar nix, man kann dann halt alleine in seinem haus rumgammeln un hat nen tresor oda sowas un n paar ranz möbel ^^ da bevorzuge ich lieber ma eben nach og oda dala zu gehen un genieße mein gang in die bank während irgendwelche leute die chats voll spammen xD


----------



## Minorjiel (30. Juni 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit ca. drei Jahren, habe mit Classic angefangen, dann kam bald BC. Ich habe neun Twinks, die alle gelevelt werden wollen und den festen Entschluß, mit jedem alle Questen zu machen. Mit keinem davon hab ich schon alle Classic-Inis durch, Raids noch gar keine. Ich war noch in keiner Ini in BC. Es gibt noch soviel zu sehen und zu erforschen. Erst kürzlich habe ich wieder mal einen mir bis dahin unbekannten NPC in einer kleinen Ecke eines Gebietes gefunden. Sowas macht Spaß, das zeigt mir, daß ich eben noch viel erforschen kann. Es drängt mich nicht zum PvP und dieses industrialisierte Raiden und Ini-Farmen auf Zeit und mit klaren Vorgaben, wer denn würdig ist geht mir ziemlich am Arm vorbei. Würde mich gar nicht stören, wenn man auch mal für solche Freaks was einbaut, an dem sie sich austoben können, aber wenn man die Wahl zwischen Housing oder einem weiteren großen Inhaltspatch hat, dann würde kaum jemand den Patchj wählen, weil bestimmt 95% der Spieler den letzten oder vorletzten Patch noch nicht mal ausgereizt haben.




ICH, ICH, ICH, ICH...liest man mittlerweile in vielen Threads. Ist ist ja superschön, dass Du als als Veteran die Welt noch immer erkundest. Es gibt aber in der Riesen-Community mittlerweile Leute, die gehen lieber nur Raiden oder machen nur PvP. Die interessieren sich nicht für die schöne neue Welt. Scheint nicht so einfach zu sein, es allen recht machen zu wollen. Wenn HOUSING kommt, dann läuft das Forum hier mit Schimpf und Schande Threads über....wie kann es Blizzard wagen einen Patch oder ein AddOn zu releasen, indem keine neuen Raids und Klassen und Fähigkeiten enthalten sind.


----------



## Belphega (30. Juni 2009)

Honigblütensaft schrieb:


> Spamen ? Postcounterpushen ?
> 
> Kommst du aus Tirol ?



nein, tyrol steht da nur weil tyrol mein bester kumpel is.

@natsumee

joah absoluter spambot :} kp warum sich sowas in nem forum registriert.
__

@TE

bist du noch anwesend? ._.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Leute, es geht um HOUSING. Der Heilige Gral unter den Wünschen der Community. Dafür könnte ich sogar auf ein Addon verzichten...oder zwei.


Das sagst du JETZT! Spätestens wenn Housing da ist und du nach 1 Monat dein Haus ausgebaut hast,willst du neuen Content sehen....
Housing schön und gut,allerdings ist es nach 1 Monat ausgelutscht und die User wollen wieder neue Dinge ...


----------



## Belphega (30. Juni 2009)

@natsumee wäre eigentlich @esda gewesen (:


----------



## StrangeFabs (30. Juni 2009)

Racziel schrieb:


> [...] whine dass content zu leicht ist [...]


Ich mach mal nen Strich auf der Liste. Ja Movement ist total unwichtig, vor allem bei Heigan, Gluth, Reiter, Grobbi, Thaddi (war selbst noch nicht bei Sapph od. weiter) .. da ist Movement voll unwichtig.
KLAR wenn du full t7,5 oder höher equipt bist und die bosse niederbombst IST es einfach. aber entschuldige dass nicht jeder mit *uberskill* und *full äppixx* nach naxx kommt.
nur weil DU einfach schon erfahrung hast sagst du dass alles zu leicht ist. du lachst sicher auch grundschüler und analphabeten aus wenn sie schreiben lernen "Ololololol is doch total easy geht wie von selbst, seid ihr noobs!!12" .. man -.-


----------



## zkral (30. Juni 2009)

*frischen Kaffee zum Kuchen stellt*

Ich hab den Titel gelesen und gedacht...juhuu, kein Mimimi Thread, sondern endlich mal ein Ende des gewhines. Und was finde ich dann vom TE? Seufz. Gewhine.
Veränderungen kommen, das ist WOW. Ich habe gestern auch das Interview gelesen und mir gedacht, na siehste, ist doch mal ne recht klare Aussage wohin es mit WOW geht. 

Warum kein Housing? Weils den Umfang eines vollen Addons hätte, ist doch recht verständlich. Kosten-Nutzen-Vergleiche von Seiten von Blizzard: Content vs. Housing
WOW ist ein Spiel das sich länger auf dem Markt hält als jedes andere Spiel. Im Grunde hat es eine bereits atypische Spieldauer erreicht, die allein dem Spiel schon Kultstatus gibt. Wie jedes Produkt hat auch WOW eine Lebensdauer, und die wurde bereits durch zwei Addons und zahlreiche Patches immer wieder verlängert. Im Interview wird ganz klar genannt, dass die Implementierung des Housings nicht in einem Patch, sondern in der Größenordnung eines Addons gelöst würde. Die Spieldauer verlängert sich nicht wesentlich durch das Housing. Es müsste mindestens eine komplette Entwicklungsphase verlängern, damit es für Blizz interessant würde. Natürlich wäre es schön, aber reicht es aus um das Spiel ein Jahr oder länger interessant zu halten? Ich fürchte nicht.
Daher finde ich es völlig richtig, dass Blizzard die Entscheidung trifft, Content statt Housing - und sich vielleicht das Housing-Konzept für die Entwicklung von WOW2 aufspart. Was auch besser zu Marketing, Wechselansporn usw passen würde. Du sagst Housing ist der "heilige Gral" im RP? Mag sein. Aber gerade dann würde ich wollen, dass es vernünftig gemacht ist und vielleicht auch mit einer moderneren Grafikengine, die sich so einfach nicht mehr in das Spiel "patchen" lässt.

*vom Krümelkuchen ein Stück stibitzt und in den Kaffee tunkt*

In diesem Sinne
Zkral


----------



## Azerak (30. Juni 2009)

Natürlich ziehe ich Housing einem Inhaltspatch vor... NOT

Wenn du so viel erkunden willst usw wechsel doch zu HdRO. 
Housing... dass ich nicht lache. Schonmal WC3 gespielt? Ich stells mir schon vor.. das neue Intro dazu! Eine epische Schlacht tobt im alten BG weil ja alle Housing haben wollten und es deshalb nix neues gibt... aber WENIGSTENS... reitet der Ork auf seinem schwarzen Kriegswolf in sein hübsches kleines Häuschen und bereitet sich Tee zu~ 

Wie wäre es mit Straßen? Ich wäre da stark für die Wisteria Lane! (Straße in der sich Desperate Housewifes abspielt)
Orkische Hausfrauen kriegen sich in die Wolle mit den untoten Nachbarn weil ihnen die verdorrten Petunien in deren Garten net passt <3

Wie war das noch mit World of WARcraft? x.X

Ich meine ja net das ne mini funktion als Housing schlecht wäre (unnötig schon)... aber ganz bestimmt net auf kosten des PVE Contents.
Auch wenn WoW ein MMORPG ist.. sprich sich im Namen schon Rollenspiel befindet... es ist und bleibt ein PVE/PVP spiel mit sehr wenig Platz für Rollenspieler~

Und ich kenn mich da aus~ ich hab auf die Aldor gespielt... da wo die RPler sich mit Händen und Füßen gegen die nonRPler gewehrt haben~ (habe zu der Zeit RP gemacht)


Wer Housing und RP will... sowie was erforschen möchte ist meines erachtens nach bei HdRO wirklich besser aufgehoben. (Ist ein super Spiel, nette Community, schöne Umgebung, Housing und viel zu erkunden~ .. achja.. das Musiksystem da ist göttlich <3 )


Housing würde WoW den Todesstoß geben weil dann auf Content verzichtet werden muss und da machen die wenigsten mit glaub mal dran ^^


----------



## Natsumee (30. Juni 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> grml text gelöscht "ausversehen" und keine lust neu zu laden sry Yiraja^^




also ich finde man kann ja das zeug koppeln oder? also Gruppenmitglieder können in das haus rein und channel könnte man manuel öffnen für handeln e.t.c.


----------



## Honigblütensaft (30. Juni 2009)

Ich hab nie was anderes behauptet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seine Senf zu ner neverending Story dazuzugeben is so sinnvoll wie ... Fucking for virginity ...

Aber witzig find ich euch trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (30. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey mach den vergleich auch mit mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klar, 7k Post durschauen Oo ich bin zwar auf der Arbeit, aber so viel Freizeit habsch auch net ^^





Belphega schrieb:


> @natsumee wäre eigentlich @esda gewesen (:



hab mich schon angesprochen gefühlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*Kucheness*Sahneausspuck*

@ über mir: wir dich aber nicht.


----------



## Belphega (30. Juni 2009)

Honigblütensaft schrieb:


> Ich hab nie was anderes behauptet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kannst du sonst noch was? :}

Auf Knopfdruck pupsen oder so?


----------



## Elrendel (30. Juni 2009)

ZITAT(Honigblütensaft @ 30.06.2009, 10:48) 
Spamen ? Postcounterpushen ?

Kommst du aus Tirol ?



Belphega schrieb:


> nein, tyrol steht da nur weil tyrol mein bester kumpel is.
> 
> @natsumee
> 
> ...




Hihi darf ich mal etwas out of topic reingeben wegen spam und sowas sucht mal monty python spam im you tube von daher kommt das wort

und wieder zum topic ich hät auch gerne ein haus als jäger würd das sicher schmuck werden mit stall und köpfen von erlegten tieren hach


----------



## Honigblütensaft (30. Juni 2009)

Klar kann ich noch was 

Mich hinter der Anonymität des Netzes verstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf Knopfdruck Pupsen geht noch nicht, aber ich kann komische Geräusche mit meinen Achseln machen.

Achja, um meinem Post hier etwas mehr gewicht zu verleihen

/singed @ TE 

Geht das jetzt durch als "sinnvoller" Forenbeitrag ?


----------



## j4ckass (30. Juni 2009)

Also sollte das "Housing" tatsächlich der heilige Kral der Community sein dann kannst du dir den getrost behalten. tut mir leid aber vielleicht bin ich ja ein Aussenseiter wenn ich sage ich hasse Housing, es wäre der größte Bulls*$& das zu Implementieren und ich versteh nicht was es für Vorteile bringt.

Mal ehrlich, durchs Housing wäre die Isolation sogar innerhalb des Spiels perfekt. Da sitzen dann 10 Leute im Sesselkreis und machen ... was genau? 

Ich habe das Housing in RoM gesehen und vielleicht ist das der Grund warum ich dem Thema nichts abkann, aber nachdem ich das Prinzip des Housing dort gesehn habe kann ich nur sagen, NEIN DANKE!


----------



## Belphega (30. Juni 2009)

Honigblütensaft schrieb:


> Geht das jetzt durch als "sinnvoller" Forenbeitrag ?



Nein, aber du lernst schon minimal dazu.


----------



## Domalias (30. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Nein, aber du lernst schon minimal dazu.



Misst sie hat den Kuchen tatsächlich runter bekommen.Nun gehts wieder los mit ihren beiträgen grrrr.grins


----------



## Belphega (30. Juni 2009)

Domalias schrieb:


> Misst sie hat den Kuchen tatsächlich runter bekommen.Nun gehts wieder los mit ihren beiträgen grrrr.grins



Mit deinen "grins" ist es schwer deinen Satz zu interpretieren.
Ironie oder Flame? ;} Ich weiß es wirklich nicht.


----------



## Natsumee (30. Juni 2009)

Es ist eine Flamonie so ne mischung halt ...?^^


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (30. Juni 2009)

Fakel schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir Recht!
> 
> Also ich habe hier immer nur gelesen und gelesen..seit ich mich angemeldet habe, acuh schon vorher. Jetzt muss ich aber was sagen:
> 
> ...



Ironie ist ja auch... wenn Housing integriert wird kann das jeder Spieler locker machen von erfarmten Gold ein Haus kaufen. Aber nicht jeder Spieler kann Ulduarclearen weil sie nicht Raiderfahren genug sind. Deswegen Nerft Blizzard die Inis immer mal enorm und dann geht das Geschrei wieder Los von den ganzen ach so tollen Raidern.

"Leute, hätten sie Housing eingebaut wäre es auch für euch und ihr hättet euch bestimmt ein Gildenhaus gekauft um Trophäen von Bossen dort aufzuhängen, WARUM dürfen wir RPler nicht auch mal die Story in Instanzen erleben die extra für RPler die kaum Raiden leichter gemacht werden?


----------



## Scrätcher (30. Juni 2009)

Naja ich hab nicht alles mitbekommen und auch wirklich KEINEN Bock mir das ALLES durch zu lesen, aber

was soll dieser Belphega & Kuchen Schwachsinn?

Euch ist schon klar, dass ihr *kein Problem miteinaner habt*, *sondern nur unterschiedliche Meinungen vertretet?*

Dementsprechend wäre es ja eventuell interessant mal wieder auf das eigentliche Thema zurück zu kehren und sich dort zu unterhalten wie Erwachsene!

Oder meint ihr nicht?


----------



## snif07 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich will, ich will, ich will

Ich will leichtere Inzen - ich bekomm sie - mimimi zu leicht, macht sie mal schwerer
Ich will schwere Inzen - ich bekomme sie - mimimi zu schwer, macht sie leichter

Und da wären wir auch schon wieder am Anfang

Und Housing?

Ich will Housing und verzichte auf Content - ich bekomme es - mimimi, jetzt hock ich alleine im Haus... ich will wieder Content


Der Deutsche an sich ist zum meckern geboren... oft braucht er nicht mal nen grund... er findet aus Prinzip alles scheiße!


Zum glück zocke ich nur aus Spaß WoW!


----------



## Domalias (30. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Mit deinen "grins" ist es schwer deinen Satz zu interpretieren.
> Ironie oder Flame? ;} Ich weiß es wirklich nicht.




such es dir aus.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

wieder so en pseudo - "ich bin die mehrheit" geheule.

du bist der durchschnittsdeutsche, Bild leser und Profiheuler.


----------



## Natsumee (30. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wieder so en pseudo - "ich bin die mehrheit" geheule.




wo ist dein Troll Schurke? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robsn-Tankadin (30. Juni 2009)

Oh man .... des Problem is das du keine Ahnung hast von dem was WoW mal war!! Die ganzen Leute die schrein das sie mehr Content wollen , da bin ich mir sicher das die meisten vor Classic geraidet haben und mal erlebt haben was raiden ürsprünglich mal war!! Als wir das erste mal alle 40 Man hinter dem unglaublich rießigen grünen Tor standen und auf die 2 großen Lavabosse schaun könnten war das schon ein unglaubliches Gefühl, als wir sie dann auchnoch gekillt hatten und germerkt das dies erst die ersten Trashmobs waren ging es erst richtig los !! Als wir dann nach 2 Monaten bei Geddon waren ( für alle die den nicht kennen is ein Boss der immer einen zu ner Bombe macht der dann in der Regel den ganzen Raid sprengt) dachten wir das dieser Boss wohl nie gekillt wird uswusw ich könnt jetzt noch lange weiter erzählen !! Das Problem is das man die neuen Instanzen einfach in spätestens nem Monat durch hat und das dieses epische Gefühl das man da wirklich Helden oder übermächtigen Monster gegenübersteht weg ist .... Ulduar ist vllt schön anzuschaun , aber in MC hatte ich das gefühl das ich sofort wissen will wie es da hinten dem Felsvorsprung aussiht! Das hat WoW verloren und drum braucht die Raidfraktion die ganze Zeit neuen Content.

In diesem Sinne liebe Grüße
/flame on


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

war mir zu anstrengend. relaxe-take it easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (30. Juni 2009)

Naja... ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und würde sagen würden die Leute nicht so schreien würde Blizzard auch langsamer arbeiten. 

Die Schreier bewirken nur eines - Blizzard arbeitet schneller, übersieht Fehler und plötzlich schreinen die Spieler weil sie wegen Bugusing beim Leviathan gebannt wurden. Hätten die Leute wahrscheinlich nicht so geschrien hätte Blizzard womöglich nochmal über alles drüber geschaut, denn spätestens seit Gothic 3 weiß jeder: "Schauen wir lieber nochmal drüber."

Deswegen vergleiche ich die WoW Community auch ab und an gerne mit Jowood, die auch Gothic 3 nur schnell auf den Markt bringen wollten und dann die gesamte Idee weil es floppte von Piranha Bytes sich geschnappt haben. Die wahren Gothicmacher bleiben für mich aber weiterhin Piranha Bytes, weswegen ich Arcania beispielsweise vollkommen ignorieren werde.

Bei Blizzard ist es nicht anders... die Raider die nach Content schreien bekommen ein verbuggtes Content, weil sie es nicht abwarten konnten.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (30. Juni 2009)

Mach das Ding bitte mal einer zu ?

Der Offtopicanteil liegt bei 90% . Gratz


----------



## Dreidan (30. Juni 2009)

Das musst du mir mal genau vor rechnen.... Ups 91%.


----------



## Sibanti (30. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich das so lese, stelle ich immer wieder fest das WOW wirklich nur ein riesen Kindergarten geworden ist.
Was regt sich ein lila übergossener Spieler darüber auf, ist ja alles zu leicht. Wenn es zu leicht ist, dann spiel in grün, aber das ist dann wohl wieder zu schwer, sind ebend alles EBAY-Weicheier, aber rummeckern. 

Frage mich sowieso immer wieder, warum manche Spieler WOW schon über Jahre zocken, ist doch alles viel zu leicht. 

WOW ist ebend ein primitives Spiel, mich als Durchschnittsmensch/spieler hat es nie auf irgend eine Art gefordert, es war bis auf sehr wenige Raids, Langeweile und Stumpfsinn pur. Es ist eingendlich nur eine Zeit/Geldvernichtungsmaschine, mir null Anforderungen an den Intellekt der Spieler. Was wahrscheinlich noch Niemandem aufgefallen ist, warum wohl. 
Und weil WOW so primitive ist, finden es 15Millionen Spieler, oder wieviel sind es jetzt, super gut, was schlimmes vermuten läst. Was noch viel schlimmer ist, andere MMo's sind auch nicht besser, wo wohl nochmal 20 Millionen Spieler oder mehr zusammen kommen.
Also sind es min 35 Millionen Menschen die sich dem Konsum primitivster Unterhaltung  widmen, weil sie nicht anderes können. Eine grausame Vorstellung, wobei ich mit den Zahlen, wohl weit daneben liege.
Ich hatte nach 9 Monaten die Nase gestrichen voll.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

dann mund halten und raus, solche kiddies brauchen wir auch ned.


----------



## ÜberNoob (30. Juni 2009)

Vanevil schrieb:


> Was fehlt ist Content der die Spieler wieder mit ihrer Klasse spielen lehrt, was man in Raids merkt.



den Content gibts, das ganze nennt sich "leveln". Macht aber keiner mehr, da man ja ruck-zuck 80-fullepic-ulduarready sein will, und ganz ganze mit "ey zieh mich ma Verlies" schneller erledigt ist. Jegliche Schwierigkeiten bis 80 wurden ja weggepatcht (naja - FAST alle, hogger ist immer noch elite *fg*)
Account-Schultern tun den Rest.

Wer nen Gildie auf 80 pusht, ihm jeden Mob vor der Nase wegkillt, ihn als Lootbot durch die Inis schleift, und ihm die Mats für 2x 450 aus dem AH zuschustert sollte sich nicht wundern, wenn der Skill auf der Strecke bleibt. woher soll der auch kommen.


----------



## Fridl (30. Juni 2009)

mich nerf das irgen welche leute den im leben fad ist solche sinnfreien threats eröffnen ...


----------



## Kankru (30. Juni 2009)

Kack auf Housing! Wenn ich Housing machen will, dann schalt ich den PC ab!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juryx (30. Juni 2009)

Blizz hat schon viele wünsche der comunity erfüllt, und housing als heliger gral aller spieler ist müll, ich muss es nicht haben


----------



## La Saint (30. Juni 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Habe gerade das Interview mit Tom Chilton gelesen und bin daher extrem wütend...
> 
> ... Und Blizzard hat nichts besseres zu tun, als solche Leute als die Meinung der Masse zu nehmen und in irrer Geschwindigkeit Patch um Patch rauszuhauen. Immer mehr Gegner, immer neue Bosse, mehr Inis, mehr Loot, T7, T8, Twasauchimmer...und immer schön IMBA bleiben.



Na, na. Wer wird denn hier unsere Gesellschaft und unser Wirtschaftssystem in Frage stellen. Nichts anderes machst du nämlich.

Sobald irgendeine Masche erfolgreich ist, wird sie kommerziell bis zum Abwinken ausgenudelt. Egal, was es ist. Hat jemand durch Glück oder Können einen Song in der Hitparade, dann wird dieser Song die nächsten 5 Jahre in allen möglichen Variationen wiederholt. Rocky war erfolgreich? Sicher, denn sonst gäbe es nicht Rocky 2 bis 15, Terminator 4, X-Men 5, Matrix 7 und Harry Potter 12.

Wir leben in einer Welt der kostenpflichtigen Wiederholungen. Warum sollte es ausgerechnet bei den MMORPGs anders sein? Blizzard hat eine Methode gefunden Geld zu drucken. Und du erwartest, das sie die Druckpresse abschalten? Seltsam.

Wenn du wirklich was verändern willst, dann solltest du ganz wo anders anfangen. Zum Beispiel geh dich informieren und anschließend wählen, so du denn volljährig bist. Nicht, das dadurch Wow anders würde. Aber es wäre ein Anfang.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (30. Juni 2009)

Man muss sich hier nur die dämlichen Kommentare durchlesen und dann weiss man warum WoW nur noch eine grosser Haufen Schrott ist! -.-
Alles was die Atmosphäre und das Rollenspiel in WoW wieder etwas aufleben lassen könnte (z.B Housing) wird niedergeflamet...
Need more Epixx, alles was nicht mit einem Epic belohnt wird, will ich nicht machen! *schnüff*
Keine Ahnung was die meisten für Probleme haben, aber ich bin es leid, jeden Tag ein paar neuen Lila Pixel nachzurennen. 
Tjo, WoW ist so oder so der reinste Kindergarten geworden...


----------



## Evilslyn (30. Juni 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Leute, es geht um HOUSING. Der Heilige Gral unter den Wünschen der Community. Dafür könnte ich sogar auf ein Addon verzichten...oder zwei.




*hust* Hab des umwerfende Feature Housing mal in Herr der Ringe angeschaut; naja ... also da wär mir ein neuer Boss Marke Archavon schon lieber, geschweige denn ein neuer Raid, oder Patch.
Wenn ich in nem Zimmer sitzen will und Chillen, dann sitz ich zu Haus. Im RL, da hab ich ein Haus. Da hab ich auch viele Erinnerungsstücke. Aber Ingame? Meine Erinnerungsstücke sind mein Gear.
Mein Fotoalbum ist mein Screenshotordner. Wenn ich on gehe, dann will ich aktiv sein, raiden, Questen. Schon in Dalaran rumstehen nervt mich bis endlich im LFG Channel ein Angebot kommt wo ich joinen kann.

Start mal ne Abstimmung und dann bin ich ma gespannt wieviele deine Meinung teilen.
Aber nicht fragen, wär fänd Housing ein nettes Feature, sondern wer würde für Housing auf neuen Contend verzichten.


----------



## Thrainan (30. Juni 2009)

Wieso glauben eigentlich alle das nur 5 % aller Spieler raiden gehen? Ich behaupte das mindestens die Hälfte aller Spieler schonmal in naxx war. Ok nicht jeder geht regelmässig, aber randomraids ect. finden ja tausendfach und täglich statt.


----------



## Natsumee (30. Juni 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Wieso glauben eigentlich alle das nur 5 % aller Spieler raiden gehen? Ich behaupte das mindestens die Hälfte aller Spieler schonmal in naxx war. Ok nicht jeder geht regelmässig, aber randomraids ect. finden ja tausendfach und täglich statt.




also es sind sicher mehr als 50% der spieler die wenigstens 1x da drin war oder net also sicher fast jeder 80er


----------



## Farathir (30. Juni 2009)

Endlich mal jemand der sagt was sache ist!

Ganz ehrlich ich hab nicht einmal vor illidan gestanden obwohl ich schon seit 2 jahren spiele

Ganz dickes /sign





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenyl19 (30. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und dann gibts noch solche "casual"? welche rumwinen das das spiel zu schnell geht und sie keine zeit haben inzen zu gehen lool fail hoch 10



was hat das mit meinem Post zu tun?




Natsumee schrieb:


> ach ja es gibt so was nettes wie das WoW Forum geh mal dahin da gibts genug quellen zu dem thema...



Das weiß ich aber da steht nirgends das es zu 100% kommt, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## Yiraja (30. Juni 2009)

Farathir schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand der sagt was sache ist!
> 
> Ganz ehrlich ich hab nicht einmal vor illidan gestanden obwohl ich schon seit 2 jahren spiele
> 
> ...



das ma hart xD


----------



## callahan123 (30. Juni 2009)

Robsn-Tankadin schrieb:


> Als wir das erste mal alle 40 Man hinter dem unglaublich rießigen grünen Tor standen und auf die 2 großen Lavabosse schaun könnten war das schon ein unglaubliches Gefühl, ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Urengroll (30. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Was wünscht du dir für WoW?`
> Noch 10 80er Raidinis, noch mehr Marken und noch mehr Epics?
> 
> Oder 1-2 richtig gute Raidinis. Welche wo was dahinter steckt - wo Können gefragt is und wirklich nur Leute mit Disziplin und Skill durch kommen?




Ich denke mal, dieses wird es in WotLK nicht mehr geben, voher wird es ehh generft!


----------



## Cylierie (30. Juni 2009)

Leute sorry , aber was ist Housing und in wiefern verändert das wow .... hab schon ein paar monate nicht mehr gespielt und diesen begriff noch nie gehört *g*


----------



## firehawk14 (30. Juni 2009)

WoW ist für mich gestorben, nach langer Pause wollte ich mal in Ulduar reinschauen und war enttäuscht, bis zum Vesax alles im First Try, tja sowas geht mit Disziplin...und ohne davor Guides zu lesen, aber das führt jetzt zu weit.

Ich fand Sunwell damals einfach genial, sau schwer aber richtig gute Belohungen und super Atmosphäre, in Ulduar fehlt das komplett.
Und ganz ehrlich wer es nicht schafft bei Bossen wie Gorefiend das Minispiel zu schaffen hat es gar nicht verdient ein t7,0 Token in den Taschen zu haben! Sowas hat damals Raider ausgemacht, ja ich muss zugeben das auch eine gewisse Anerkennung dabei war, wenn man mindestens 10 mal angewhispert wurde als man mit Amani Bär und full Sunwell gear durch og gereitet ist, alles vorbei.

Und deswegen spiele ich jetzt WAR, weil sich dort einfach zeigt wer skill hat und nicht wers schafft t8 zu leechen und in der Arena mit seinen 40% Crit 2 mal zu criten...


----------



## VILOGITY (30. Juni 2009)

Fakel schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir Recht!
> 
> Also ich habe hier immer nur gelesen und gelesen..seit ich mich angemeldet habe, acuh schon vorher. Jetzt muss ich aber was sagen:
> 
> ...



Lass mich raten Du bist älter als 18......

Du schreibst eigentlich drum rum, aber die Wahrheit ist doch so.
Die kleinen KN’s kamen auch zu WoW, die „Jambaaaa Brain AFK’ler, ich will Epixxxx und das schnell“ 
Anstrengen ? looool Nö, was tun damit man was bekommt….lol, nö Freeloot is soooo Cool.
Lange leveln um auf Max zu kommen, Questen….. is nur was für Nuubs.
Durch Lowbob Raiden wie Naxx…... Sheep, CC’n, Taktik ? looool Nuub Sachen…..Boooomt alles weg, Recount Posten und andere erstma flamen die net so
viel AOE  Schaden gemacht haben.

Glaubst Du einer dieser kleinen Fahrradhelm tragenden Lappen hätte MC, SSC, BT, Sunwell durchgestanden, geschweige denn nen AV was über 2 Std geht ?
Das glaubst Du doch nicht wirklich oder ?
Ohne Anstrengung alles haben wollen, mit wenig Zeitaufwand auch T8,5 oder noch besser gleich alles aus Hardmode noch mit drauf.

Ich war ab Tag 1 in Ulduar und wir haben von den Trash Mobs auf die Fresse bekommen und es waren noch viel mehr Trash da als heute.
Wir hatten keinen Guide und sind gewiped das die Schwarte kracht und haben gelacht dabei, weil die Repkosten an 2 Tagen um die 400G waren.
Es war schwer und es war toll endlich mal nicht dumm alles mit AOE zu Nuken.

Aber dann kamen die Whine INC Lappen, die Flenner und Nichtskönner „Buaaaaaa der hat schon T8 und ich verstehe den Boss net“
Laufen, Movement ? Whoooot warum kann ich net stehen bleiben und DÄÄÄÄMAGE machen, wieso laufen, wieso den Caster Sheepen ?
Blizz PLSSSSS FIX IT XD XD XD….
Und diese dumme Firma hat das auch noch entschärft, einfach lachhaft.
Endlich waren sie auf dem richtigen Weg, aber dann wieder verkackt….tolle Wurst.

Aber Hey, es stimmt, irgend jemanden müssen sie das Geld ja auch der Tasche leidern, dann sollen sie es von den Dummen nehmen…..


----------



## Domalias (30. Juni 2009)

firehawk14 schrieb:


> WoW ist für mich gestorben, nach langer Pause wollte ich mal in Ulduar reinschauen und war enttäuscht, bis zum Vesax alles im First Try, tja sowas geht mit Disziplin...und ohne davor Guides zu lesen, aber das führt jetzt zu weit.
> 
> Ich fand Sunwell damals einfach genial, sau schwer aber richtig gute Belohungen und super Atmosphäre, in Ulduar fehlt das komplett.
> Und ganz ehrlich wer es nicht schafft bei Bossen wie Gorefiend das Minispiel zu schaffen hat es gar nicht verdient ein t7,0 Token in den Taschen zu haben! Sowas hat damals Raider ausgemacht, ja ich muss zugeben das auch eine gewisse Anerkennung dabei war, wenn man mindestens 10 mal angewhispert wurde als man mit Amani Bär und full Sunwell gear durch og gereitet ist, alles vorbei.
> ...



Bitte dann opste nicht hier wenn du bei WAR bist.

Aber na klar du hast alles im first try geschafft sicher. 10,10 hero25,25hero sicher ....

Wie schon mal in einem anderen Thread gesagt habe,alle die so rum schreiben habe alles gelegt usw glaub ich bzw viel andere kein wort.denn die wirklichen leute,die es geschafft haben,prahlen hier net rum bzw machen auf dicke hose...

Dann poste mal den link ddamit alle es nachschauen können.

Erst dann werde ich es zurück nehmen.was oben steht. .. Denn es gab/giebt genug die sowas behaupteten un d noch net mal Naxx 10 er clear haben. . .


----------



## Strappleberry (30. Juni 2009)

ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt auch nicht was an housing so toll ist. man hat einen Raum für sich selbst zu verfügung in dem man kleine sachen abstellen kann und evtl freunde einladen. Hmm.
Frage an den Te : macht es dir wirklich Spass dein Figürchen in einem kleinen häuschen sitzen /stehen,was auch imemr , zu sehen?
ich hab' da eine Alternative für dich (spart sogar strom!) 
geh' in den Spielwarenladen, kauf dir ein bis zwei Barbiepuppen, besorg dir einen Schuhkarton o.ä.  und setzte die Puppen hinein. um deinen Spaß noch zu vergrößern kannst du dir ja aus papier lustige kleine bildchen malen udn sie als gemälde an die Wände kleben etc. Da hast du dein "housing" und niemand kann es dir wegnehmen bzw verändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach und nochwas glaubst du wirklich nur 5% der spieler sehen naxx/Ulduar/ das neue Kolloseum/ etc. ?
*hust* ich glaube da hast du "ein klein wenig"  untertrieben ^^


----------



## firehawk14 (30. Juni 2009)

Domalias schrieb:


> Bitte dann opste nicht hier wenn du bei WAR bist.
> 
> Aber na klar du hast alles im first try geschafft sicher. 10,10 hero25,25hero sicher ....
> 
> ...


Wieso sollte ich es nicht geschafft haben? Erzähl mir die Schwierigkeit auser die W taste im richtigen Moment zu drücken? Wir sind ein alter BF 2 Clan, deswegen ist Movement nicht mal nennenswert. Jeder Boss ist extrem leicht, man muss schon als schwerbehindert eingestuft sein wenn man gewisse Dinge nicht schafft.. d. h. 90% aller WoW sind....................., an der Stelle breche ich ab sonst gibts wohl noch nen Bann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Nur gibt es genug Leute (du bist wohl mit eingeschlossen) die vor WoW nichts anderes gespielt haben deswegen alleine schon Schwierigkeiten haben bei Heigan überhaupt die richtige Position zu finden, wenn sich 10 Leute 5min konzentrieren kann gar nichts schief gehen bei Bossen.

Einen Link willst du haben? Tja einen Char der gelöscht wurde findet auch das Arsenal nicht mehr, und ich weis was jetzt kommt: Du hast nichtma einen lvl 80 char!
Wie soll ich darauf antworten? Gar nicht? Oder noch besser, ich lasse das Kind einfach in seiner Epic Fantasie rumspielen ....

PS: Du dürftest mal den Kleber zwischen deinen Fingern abwaschen, ist ja grausam was du schreibst


----------



## Sibanti (30. Juni 2009)

Housing was soll der Schwachsinn, ist wahrscheinlich doch nur zum angeben gegenüber anderen Spielern

Hohe pipsige Stimme: 
Kuckmal das habe ich bei einem 25 in Dingsbumms ninjagelootet, und das beim 10ner Nax. Und was hat du hi hi hi ?. Und das da ist der gelegte Boss xyz. Habe ich fast alleine geschaft, die Anderen waren zu doof.



> Als wir das erste mal alle 40 Man hinter dem unglaublich rießigen grünen Tor standen und auf die 2 großen Lavabosse schaun könnten war das schon ein unglaubliches Gefühl, ...



Hä, sowas, nee, kann nicht sein. Unglaublich idiotisch, wie kann man, durch ein paar bunte Bildchen ein unglaubliches Gefühl entwickeln. Ich glaub es nicht. Rein, schnetzeln oder geschnetzelt werden, einfach nur Knöpfchen drücken, passier ja eh nichts ausser das man mal wieder 5 min rennen muss.
Ein unglaubliches Gefühl beschleicht mich höchstens, wenn ich eine Klausur zurückbekomme und der Pauker mich komisch ansieht, verhauen, gut gelaufen. Oder meine Freundin, mich mal wieder so seltsam anschaut, was hat sie denn nun vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))) .


----------



## Stevesteel (30. Juni 2009)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Housing was soll der Schwachsinn, ist wahrscheinlich doch nur zum angeben gegenüber anderen Spielern
> 
> Hohe pipsige Stimme:
> Kuckmal das habe ich bei einem 25 in Dingsbumms ninjagelootet, und das beim 10ner Nax. Und was hat du hi hi hi ?. Und das da ist der gelegte Boss xyz. Habe ich fast alleine geschaft, die Anderen waren zu doof.
> ...


vor allem, wenn sie mit der Tube Gleitcreme in der einen und der Peitsche in der anderen Hand im Türrahmen steht, DANN sollte dich ein unglaubliches Gefühl durchdringen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ncor (30. Juni 2009)

was zum teufel ist denn bitte so toll an housing????? hocks selbs inne budde vorm pc und dann noch mit deinem char inne budde hocken wahnsinnn, denkt doch ma nach is doch totaler schmarn


----------



## Nimophelio (30. Juni 2009)

Boah dauernd diese bescheuerten "Ich kanns nichtmehr hören" Threads!
Ihr heult doch selber rum das die andern heulen!
Akzeptiert es oder sucht euch eine andere Sucht!


----------



## PewPew_oO (30. Juni 2009)

@ PvEler: Solange ihr nicht die Ulduartitel und Drachen habt -> Weint in Gottes Namen doch nicht rum, WoW sei zu einfach! Ja, alle laufen mit t7 und t8 rum, aber früher hatte ja auch niemand t5, weil alle schon t6 hatten (jedenfalls auf Frostwolf, eine Weile lange habe ich tatsächlich niemanden im t5 Content gesehen).

@ PvPler: Holt euch das volle Set vom wütenden Gladiator (natürlich ohne PvE zu machen, also Archavons Kammer), inklusive Non-set-epics und 2350 Waffe.
Für die Arenafeindlichen Pvpler: Geht halt Archavons Kammer, da reicht Hasserfüllter Galdiator! Und die Non-set-epics vom tödlichen Gladiator gibts ja auch ohne Wertung!


----------



## skap (30. Juni 2009)

Das Spiel ist langsam aber sicher am Ende. Wenn Blizzard weiterhin innerhalb so kurzer Zeit mit ähnliche Hiobsbotschaften aufwartet ist sicher bald Schluss.

Meiner Meinung nach fehlt nur noch ein Itemstore auf der HP wo es gegen Bares die ersehnten PurpLz gibt.

Die Änderungen scheinen eher ein Akt der Verzweiflung zu sein, da auch Blizzard merkt das sie in die falsche Richtung arbeiten.

Falls es jedoch ein neues Konzept ist, dient dieses wohl nur der Verbesserung des Einkommens.


Im Moment spiele ich die Aion-beta und kann nur sagen, dass man dort das findet was WoW über die Jahre verloren hat.

MfG


----------



## Minorjiel (30. Juni 2009)

Kamos schrieb:


> Man muss sich hier nur die dämlichen Kommentare durchlesen und dann weiss man warum WoW nur noch eine grosser Haufen Schrott ist! -.-
> Alles was die Atmosphäre und das Rollenspiel in WoW wieder etwas aufleben lassen könnte (z.B Housing) wird niedergeflamet...
> Need more Epixx, alles was nicht mit einem Epic belohnt wird, will ich nicht machen! *schnüff*
> Keine Ahnung was die meisten für Probleme haben, aber ich bin es leid, jeden Tag ein paar neuen Lila Pixel nachzurennen.
> Tjo, WoW ist so oder so der reinste Kindergarten geworden...



Naja, WoW ist und bleibt halt ein Spiel. Klar, in einem Forum geht es darum, zu diskutieren und seine eigene Meinung zu präsentieren...aber 90% der Posts bestehen nur aus "ICH mag dies nicht", "MIR geht das auf die Nerven", "ICH bin es leid", "ICH fahre x DPS (obowhl danach niemand gefragt hat)", "Für MICH ist WoW Kindergarten", etc. pp. 

Ist doch klar, dass so ein Spiel eine Entwicklung durchmacht. Das ursprüngliche Classic gibt es nunmal nicht mehr in der damaligen Form. ICH finde, dass man sich mit der Situation abfinden sollte. Housing ist zwar ganz nett, aber wenn's nicht kommt, dann kommt's halt nicht. Blizzard weiß vermutlich ziemlich genau, was sie wann und warum machen...ob's und passt oder nicht. Und ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass die Foren explodieren würden, wenn Blizzard Housing, aber sonst nichts neues in künftigen Patches implementieren würde.


----------



## 2boon4you (30. Juni 2009)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Housing,ach das wäre was feines*träum*
> 
> aber nein es muss immer schneller und immer mehr loot geben,was ist so schwer an Housing?
> 
> ...


Da sieht man das du keine Ahnung hast wie viel Arbeit sowas wirklich ist..

Pff ich raide auch nur 3 mal pro Woche und hab den Content fast Clear zwar nicht alle Hardmodes aber darauf leg ichs nicht an..damit hab ich jetzt ne Elite Gilde oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## irtool (30. Juni 2009)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Randomraids kommen sicher nicht von den Progress Gilden....das sind wie der Name bereits sagt ZUFALLSraids bunt aus allen gilden zusammen gemischte Raidgruppen.



Kann man so allgemein nicht behaupten.

Auf unserem Server z.B. werden Random-Raids oft von Spielern organisiert die aus größeren Raidgilden kommen und langeweile haben.


----------



## bone91 (30. Juni 2009)

Vanevil schrieb:


> Ich giere bestimmt nicht nach housing,...
> 
> Was fehlt ist Content der die Spieler wieder mit ihrer Klasse spielen lehrt, was man in Raids merkt.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte erst überlegt das nur zu quoten, da hiermit eigentlich alles gesagt ist.
Gegen viele Änderungen hab ich nichts und das in Vanilla (Classic) alle Leute ihre Klasse spielen gelernt haben und heut alles zu schnell geht, finde ich auch nicht.
Was wir brauchen ist einfach etwas, dass die Spieler ZWINGT zu lesen. Wenn sich der durchschnittliche WoW-Spieler mal länger als die ersten 5 Minuten mit dem Spiel auseinander setzen würde, dann hätte er seine und höchstwahrscheinlich auch alle anderen Klassen im Nuh verstanden. Ich weiß, Blizzard bemüht sich mit ihren Tips, aber das reicht nicht. Die Änderungen an den Mounts (Reiten ab 20 für 4g) finde ich z.B. super, auch wenn ich zu Classiczeiten mit Level 40 mir mein Mount nichtmal ansatzweise leisten konnte und das noch ein ganz anderes Gefühl war, damit zu reiten (das ist es jetzt für Neulinge aber immernoch!).

Warum kann man nicht einfach mit dem Realm seine Schwierigkeitsstufe bestimmen?
Schwer wäre dann Classicwow (nicht Classic, sondern Bossschwierigkeiten auf deren Stufe gestellt, Mountänderungen zurücknehmen, eventuell Ruffarmen wieder mehr vorraussetzen, das scheinen ja einige zu lieben)
Mittel wäre dann ne Mischung aus BC und Wotlk, die "Rates" dürften nicht zu hoch sein, die Bossschwierigkeit in BC hat mir eigentlich gut gefallen, mir ging das da nicht zu schnell).
Einfach erklärt sich von selbst - Patch 3.2 und aufwärts, denn da übertreibt Blizzard schon ein wenig und ich mache seit Wotlk auch garkein PvE mehr.

----------------
Ansonsten -> lernt C++ und organisiert euch auf Privatservern, gibt da einige wirklich gute. (keine Werbung, ist mehr ein: Machts doch besser!)


----------



## Minorjiel (30. Juni 2009)

skap schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist langsam aber sicher am Ende. Wenn Blizzard weiterhin innerhalb so kurzer Zeit mit ähnliche Hiobsbotschaften aufwartet ist sicher bald Schluss.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach fehlt nur noch ein Itemstore auf der HP wo es gegen Bares die ersehnten PurpLz gibt.
> 
> ...



Entschuldigung, aber das halte ich für Quatsch. Das Ende eines so erfolgreichen Spiels am Horizont zu erkennen, nur weil es sich weiterentwickelt. Wo erkennst Du denn, dass Blizzard in die falsche Richtung arbeitet? Auch wenn einige Veteranen vielleicht fürher oder später aufhören, weils nicht mehr so ist wie früher, dann gibt's es auf der anderen Seite immer noch die hier sogenannten "RoXXors und Kiddies". Und ob nun Veteran oder RoXXor die Kohle überweist, ist denen doch egal....nee, stimmt auch wieder nicht, wenn letztere Zielgruppe schneller zu greifen und weiter verbreitet ist.

Es findet hier lediglich ein Wechsel des Spieldesigns und der Kundengruppe statt...aber deswegen wird doch nicht gleich Schluss sein mit Azeroth und Co.



skap schrieb:


> Im Moment spiele ich die Aion-beta und kann nur sagen, dass man dort das findet was WoW über die Jahre verloren hat.



Ernshafte Frage: Was findet man denn da? Würde mich wirklich interessieren. RoM wurde ja Anfangs auch gepriesen, dort scheint sich aber eine Community entwickelt zu haben, die der von WoW in nichts nachsteht, wenn nicht sogar schlimmer ist. Onlinerollenspiele sind anscheinend zum Volkssport geworden.


----------



## bone91 (30. Juni 2009)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Die kleinen KN’s kamen auch zu WoW, die „Jambaaaa Brain AFK’ler, ich will Epixxxx und das schnell“
> Anstrengen ? looool Nö, was tun damit man was bekommt….lol, nö Freeloot is soooo Cool.
> Lange leveln um auf Max zu kommen, Questen….. is nur was für Nuubs.
> Durch Lowbob Raiden wie Naxx…... Sheep, CC’n, Taktik ? looool Nuub Sachen…..Boooomt alles weg, Recount Posten und andere erstma flamen die net so
> ...



Du hast schon Recht, meistens sind die Leute, die im Content nicht fortschreiten einfach spielerisch totale Versager.
Die haben auch keine Lust sich mit dem Spiel zu beschäftigen, sondern betteln richtig danach, dass man ihnen alles umsonst gibt.
Das beste Beispiel dafür sind einfach Casuals die trotzdem immer ganz nah am Highend-Content waren, z.B. eine Gilde auf meinem Pool, die mit 2-3 Raidtagen zu (ich glaube von 19-22:30Uhr) Sunwell als eine der ersten clear hatten.


----------



## Venoxin (30. Juni 2009)

Hi @ alle

Also Leute, das ist meine Meinung: Ich halte nix von Housing. Wer Housing will soll Sims spielen ^^.
Housing is bestimmt was cooles aber nach 2-3 wochen is es eh langweilig. Wie WoW je mehr gepacht wird desto langweiliger.
Ich bin zwar Fanboy aber seid Wotlk is WoW viel zu einfach und keine richtige herrausforderung. Bin seid 3 Monaten inaktiv und das ist gut so.

Die Sonne ruft. Hab spass und seid lieb zueinander ;D.
MFG Venoxin


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (30. Juni 2009)

alles schnell machen tun nur die elite gilden  die normalen gilden brauchen zeit und die dürfen sogar heilen wenn sie sagen es is zu easy weil die nichtskönner in wow heulen auch wir wollen dort hin aber wir haben keine zeit / dan sollte man einfach mal wow abdrehen und raus gehen oder zu seinen freunden whatever ,

wow is eh ab heute hello kitty spiel und tu was du willst //////


ich sag nur horde zu allianz allianz zu horde option fehlt nur noch epic kaufen gegen gold und achivments oder whatever 

es hat positives aber nur weil einer schreit oder auch mehrere wir wollen mehr euro verdienen sagt der staat ja auch nicht okey freee 1000 euro for all ? wie stellt ihr euch das vor lol und in wow heulen einige dan wird alles gesenkt  ich mein hallo das leben ist kein zuckerschlecken und soll es auch in wow nicht sein .....veränderungen sind ja okey aber nicht sollche wir nerve den nerve den schon garnicht raids .......wer raids nicht packt soll pvp machen wer dort nichts packt soll farmen gehen oder twinken wer das nicht packt soll gehen und nicht schreien omg dieser quest mob is soooo hart ich brauche dazu leute omg mir hilft keine romg ich kann die qest nicht lösen next week .....keine elite monsters mehr ...dan is er 80 omg heul ich schaff den ulduar boss leviathan nicht omg  next week nur 30 k live .... solo clear ulduar  so wird mal ablaufen wenn ihr soweiter macht blizzard und die leute die alles einfacher haben wollen weil wegen denen ist es auch heute so wie es ist 


ALS NICHT SCHNEESTUMR ALLEIN DIE SCHULD GEBEN SONDERN ZUM TEIL EUCH HEULERN! 


mfg das ist meine meinung ich habe das recht sie hier aufzuschreiben wer daran was aus zu setzten hat solls schreiben 
und respektieren den ich respektiere auch jede meinung die in den formen geschrieben wird was man von anderen hie rnicht sagen kann keine erziehung /world of kiddycraft / kitty/


----------



## Sibanti (30. Juni 2009)

Elite Gilden, was sind denn elite Gilden, hm, ein paar Spieler die mehr Zeit zum zocken haben als andere, mehr nicht. Und dann wird fast in Erfurcht versunken wenn man von ihnen spricht. LOL, wie tief sinken sie noch.   
Und womit soll man sich beschäftigen, ach ja mit dem Spiel, welches Spiel, WOW!?, ach daaaass, wo Leute Tränen in die Augen bekommen, Wutausbrüche haben, wenn man ihnen ein Teil vor der Nase wegwürfelt, LOL, ich glaube ich sollte wieder mit WOW anfangen nur um die Heulsusen und Ausraster zu ärgern, wenn ich ihnen was wegwürfle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Super PePe (30. Juni 2009)

"industrialisiertes Raiden" ... schön formuliert 
Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, daz die Scherbenwelt schon zum Release erscheinen sollte. Tja haben sie es mal wie so oft nicht rechtzeitig geschafft. Ob das nun wahr ist oder nicht, ist mir egal. Es lässt mich jedoch mit einer gewissen Gleichmut jede Neuerung in WAU hinnehmen. Ich erlaube mir erst dann eine abschlieszendes Meinung, wenn Blizz meint, dasz ist das WAU wie wir uns es vorstellten.
Weiter bin ich mein eigener Herr und nur ich entscheide was ich "mitnehme". Ich habe mir noch nie von einer Masse an Menschen von einer Institution vorschreiben lassen, was ich zu tun habe.  Somit kann Blizz neuen Content bringen wann sie wollen; zeitlich begrenzte Events/Items oder Sets. Es gibt genug die ungeduldig sind und durch solch ein Zuckerbrot und Peitche Spiel bei der Stange gehalten werden. Sei es als chronische Firstitembesitzer oder chronischer ForumsWAUentwickler. Jedem das Seine.
Diese Gelassenheit den Dingen gegenüber, nährt sich auch aus der Gewissheit, dasz der Großteil schon 2-3 Jahre spielt und der Großteil jedes "Blizz macht das Spiel kaputt, nicht wir nervenden kurzzeitigen wow spieler die unterhalten werden wollen weil man erst Weihnachten das neu XYZ rungunner Spiel bekommt" (eq. Metapher können eingesetzt werden; z.B."temporäre ebayWAUaccountbesitzer") überlebt hat. Das wird wohl daran liegen, dasz jeder einzeln sich selbst Spielziele setzen kann und somit nicht von 3. abhängig ist - eine Frage der eigenen Fantasie. 
Mal davon abgesehen, dasz die ständige Kackophonie über Ergänzungen auf dem Weg zum endgültigen WAU, mich an Kinder im Auto erinnert, die ihre Eltern damit terrorisieren, alle 5min zu fragen "wann sind wir da?" 

so long, and thx 4 all the fish


----------



## bone91 (30. Juni 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> @ PvPler: Holt euch das volle Set vom wütenden Gladiator (natürlich ohne PvE zu machen, also Archavons Kammer), inklusive Non-set-epics und 2350 Waffe.
> Für die Arenafeindlichen Pvpler: Geht halt Archavons Kammer, da reicht Hasserfüllter Galdiator! Und die Non-set-epics vom tödlichen Gladiator gibts ja auch ohne Wertung!



Ich möchte dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber wie du sicher weißt ist das bei der lächerlichen Balance die zur Zeit herrscht und die sogar irgendwelchen Tastaturdrehenden, klickenden PvP-unerfahrenden "Vollidioten" Highrating erlaubt nicht so einfach möglich. 
Jeder 2. scheißt auf Abhärtung, weil er Zugang zu PvE-Equip hat und Burst einfach den Skill ersetzt (ich sage nicht, dass es BC besser war, man hatte lediglich mehr Möglichkeiten SKILL zum Einsatz zu bringen). 
Wenn du denkst, ich sauge mir das aus den Fingern, lies das Interview mit Tom Chillton, Blizzard hat den Fehler (oder die Fehler, lol) sogar EINGESEHEN.


----------



## Kayralol (30. Juni 2009)

sry, für die noobfrage . Aber was ist "Housing"?
Mit dem zusammenhang von wow?
 =)


----------



## Sibanti (30. Juni 2009)

Kannst dir ein eigenes Haus/Wohnung in WOW bauen, kaufen, mieten, wo du dann deine Erungenschaften, ob geklaut, gelecht oder verdient , ausstellen kannst. 
Völlig sinnfrei, wie alles in WOW.


----------



## Shadria (30. Juni 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Die ganze Community giert seit JAHREN!! nach Housing!


....an dieser Stelle musste ich schmunzeln... die "ganze" Community? ... so so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Dracocephalus schrieb:


> ... aber wenn man die Wahl zwischen Housing oder einem weiteren großen Inhaltspatch hat, dann würde kaum jemand den Patch wählen, weil bestimmt 95% der Spieler den letzten oder vorletzten Patch noch nicht mal ausgereizt haben.


... an dieser Stelle musste ich das erste mal richtig lachen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Leute, es geht um HOUSING. Der Heilige Gral unter den Wünschen der Community. Dafür könnte ich sogar auf ein Addon verzichten...oder zwei.


...und an dieser Stelle wär ich vor Lachen fast vom Stuhl gefallen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lieber TE: auch ich entdecke gerne die Weiten von WoW... ich respektiere auch deinen Wunsch nach Housing (persönlich kann ich absolut darauf verzichten), aber die komplette Weiterentwicklung des Spiels für Housing aufgeben??? Never!

Man KANN WoW spielen wenn es einem Spaß macht... aber: man MUSS nicht WoW spielen wenn man dermaßen viel zum aussetzen hat.

Soviele Leute jammern und klagen über WoW.... warum spielen die Leute dann überhaupt noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja.. lieber TE: ich glaube du hast auch deinen Threadtitel etwas unglücklich gewählt..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (30. Juni 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Du hast keinen Peil oder? Wer stellt den zumeist den Raid Leiter, MT und co.? Das sich der gesamte Raid aus RND zusammen setzt ist klar. Aber das viele Spieler in den Schlüsselpositionen zumeist aus den Raid Gilden kommen sollte dir schon klar sein. Oder meinst du das der MT davorne der Crit Immun ist und über XXX Leben verfügt, ein Casual Gamer ist? Mitnichten.
> 
> Auch wenn  die Progress- und Raidgilden vllt nur 20% der Spieler in WoW stellen, ohne sie wird dem Spiel und der Community rund um WoW mehr als 50% verloren gehen.
> 
> MfG




<<<Casualgamer Tank Crit Immun UND 27k Life nonbuffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Somit ist deine Schlüsselposition MT schonmal weggebrochen.Raidleader macht meist derjenige der den Raideröffnet hat und das kann IRGENDWER sein.Somit fliegt deine Argumentation schon in Einzelteilen.

Und Nur weil EINER aus ner Raidgilde sich sacht:"Hach ich hab jetzt bock auf Naxx aber die Gilde mag net,mach ich halt nen Randomraid" ist es noch lange net von den Raidgilden Organisiert^^

Randomraids und Community Events wird es auch ohne Raidgilden geben,also sind deine 50% fürn eimer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und 20% Anteil der Spieler sind Progilden? Aussagekräftige Statistik bitte ansonsten bullshit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (30. Juni 2009)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Elite Gilden, was sind denn elite Gilden, hm, ein paar Spieler die mehr Zeit zum zocken haben als andere, mehr nicht. Und dann wird fast in Erfurcht versunken wenn man von ihnen spricht. LOL, wie tief sinken sie noch.
> Und womit soll man sich beschäftigen, ach ja mit dem Spiel, welches Spiel, WOW!?, ach daaaass, wo Leute Tränen in die Augen bekommen, Wutausbrüche haben, wenn man ihnen ein Teil vor der Nase wegwürfelt, LOL, ich glaube ich sollte wieder mit WOW anfangen nur um die Heulsusen und Ausraster zu ärgern, wenn ich ihnen was wegwürfle
> 
> 
> ...



ich kenne 2 Leute aus sog. "elitegilden", die kochen auch nur mit wasser, und die beiden die ich kenne sind, zusätzlich dazu das sie kaum besser sind als die "randoms", auch noch ziemlich arrogant.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (30. Juni 2009)

2boon4you schrieb:


> Da sieht man das du keine Ahnung hast wie viel Arbeit sowas wirklich ist..
> 
> Pff ich raide auch nur 3 mal pro Woche und hab den Content fast Clear zwar nicht alle Hardmodes aber darauf leg ichs nicht an..damit hab ich jetzt ne Elite Gilde oder?
> 
> ...




Welche meiner aussagen ließ dich glauben das ich keine Ahnung davon habe wie viel Aufwand die Programmierung ist?
Der Satz HDRO hat es schon?

HDRO hat bei weitem mehr technischen Aufwand als WoW,alleine von der Grafikengine her,aber hauptsache mal unterstellt das der eine keine Ahnung hat nech? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Elite Gilden sind für mich Gilden wie Ensidia oder GGT die ums verrecken das ganze Spiel nur aufs Raiden und ja erster Sein auslegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was du da machst nennt sich Casualraiding also von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Juni 2009)

> Das ganze Gejammer hat mit BC angefangen..als WoW noch zu...und sich sachen zu farmen um mal MC zu raiden.



Erzählst du den ganzen Tag so einen Schwachsinn?



> Leute, es geht um HOUSING. Der Heilige Gral unter den Wünschen der Community. Dafür könnte ich sogar auf ein Addon verzichten...oder zwei.



Viele andere Spieler aber nicht

Zum Thema zu schnelle Patches:

Niemand zwingt dich da durchzurushen...



> Also reisst euch mal zusammen, jammert nicht bei kleinster Schwierigkeit und spielt das spiel!..denn wenn ein MMORPG zu "leicht" ist, und man die besten sachen zu schnell bekommt, dann
> ist es Fastfood und kein MMORPG. Denn das Ziel einens ..RPG ist es einen Charakter "groß" zu ziehen, ihn auszustatten un ihn gut zu verstehen.



Da geb ich dir Recht


----------



## Seryma (30. Juni 2009)

Na endlich sagt jemand wie es ist!!

90% der WoW-Community haben Ulduar noch nichtmal zur Hälfte down, von diesen 90% waren mindestens 60% noch GARNICHT DRIN, und Blizz will schon die nächste Ini hinterherschieben!

Gief Housing, Wayne Imba-Kack-Raids >_<


----------



## Zerror (30. Juni 2009)

Ka ob du irgendwas genommen hast.. oda so , sry.. aber es geht im angenehmen Tempo vorran.. Nur weil du vll RICHTIG langsam levelst oda deine Gilde net vorran kommt müssen net alle warten...


----------



## MagicDarrok (30. Juni 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Gief Housing, Wayne Imba-Kack-Raids >_<



Giev Imba-Raids, wayne housing...

Im Ernst ich würde mir kein Ingame-Haus kaufen, wofür auch? Zum Putzen muss ich mich schon im RL zwingen, no need auchnoch ne Ingame-Bude sauberhalten zu müssen
Wenn ich WoW spiele dann SPIELE ich, also geh irgendne Instanz (und wenn ich mit Ulduar-Ele Schami in ne Non-Hero renn) oder mach Dailys oder geh Raiden. In Dalaran oder irgendnem komischen Haus würd ich erst garnet rumhängen somit WAYNE


----------



## neo1986 (30. Juni 2009)

keine sau will housing.....

wes wegen ich immer jamere ist die allgemeine qualität von wow

1. leute die sich benehmen wie der letzte henker. Das sind nicht nur 0-18 jährige sondern auch ältere!!!!
2. wie schon gesagt wow ist eine hetztjagt...
3. weil bestimmt 50% der spieler top ausgerüstet sein will und nur 1h am tag spielt....was kein sinn ergiebt (kein fleiß kein preis)
3. der schwirigkeitslevel ziemlich niedrig ist....und man mit dem mount ab 20 bestimmt schon in wenigen stunden auf 70 ist
4. die leute alles was blizz macht hinterfragen müssen...
....
...
..


P.S. Classic server braucht die welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!!


----------



## Dracocephalus (30. Juni 2009)

Uii!

Soviel "konstruktive" Kritik ^^

Ich kann da jetzt irgendwie nicht auf alles eingehen, aber einen Punkt scheinen viele falsch verstanden zu haben: Ich will das Spiel nicht einfacher haben. Ich habe gar nichts gegen schwere Inis, wo man bereits am ersten Trashmob wiped und der Boss derart IMBA ist, daß man in den 30min Kampf keine 2 Sekunden unaufmerksam sein darf, weil dann der ganze Raid absäuft. 
Ja, ich gehe nicht gern in Inis und schon gar nicht in Raids, aber das liegt eher daran, daß ich wenig sichere Zeit am Stück habe (RL geht vor und daher muß z.B. der Raid warten, wenn das Kind schreit oder der Job ruft). Und daran, daß wohl nur kranke Egomanen Raidleiter werden. Man will einerseits erfahrene Raider, aber auf der anderen Seite natürlich keine Noobs (=nicht full-epic bzw. unter XYZ DPS etc.) mitnehmen und ihnen das beibringen. Hmm...klappt so nicht. Wenn man einen Timerun in einer schweren Instanz machen will und nur Zeit für einen Versuch hat, ist das natürlich legitim, aber es ist inzwischen zum Standard geworden.

Ich muß auch nicht unbedingt zeitnah den End-Content erleben. Aber es wäre eben schön, wenn man später noch jemanden findet, der das mit einem macht. Einen Raid für AQ, Ony oder MC zu finden sprengt einfach mein Zeitkonto, weil es kaum noch jemanden gibt, der da hin will. Nicht etwa, weil schon alle da waren, sondern weil es da ja nichts mehr tolles zu looten gibt. Und epische Questreihen, um dann doch zumindest eine Style-Waffe oder Rüstung zu haben, macht man ja auch nicht. Wie schon viele schrieben: Man logged sich zum Raid ein und nach dem Raid aus. Na, das nenne ich mal "das Spiel voll ausgekostet"...

Das Beispiel Housing kam aber nicht von mir, sondern von Buffed. Mehr Story wäre auch eine gute Forderung. Lange Questreihen wie z.B. die (inzwischen obsolete) für das Hexermount sind genial. Man kann noch so viel machen, noch soviele Geschichten erzählen, ohne immer neue Gebiete und Inis nachzuschieben. Gebt den Spielern doch die Zeit, sich etwas über die errungenen Gegenstände zu freuen, den Charakter und seine Ausstattung zu optimieren, wie es vor BC üblich war. Ohne dann nach 4-6 Monaten die nächste Stufe nachzuschieben, während 90% der Spieler noch nicht in der Optimierungsphase angekommen sind. Das ist wie mit den Leveln und Questen: Man kann die Pestländer, Silithus, Azshara, Winterquell, Sengende Schlucht und Brennende Steppe noch nicht mal gesehen haben und erreicht dennoch Stufe 58 und kann sich in die Scherbenwelt absetzen. Das ist traurig. Auch der Wegfall der ganzen Prequests und natürlich der Nerf der Bosse und die Degradierung der vielen Elite-Gegner sind nicht hilfreich. 

Es ist die falsche Annahme, daß "Casuals" alles weich und flauschig haben wollen. Alles sehen und erleben wollen und dafür nichts tun möchten. Das ist grundfalsch. So spielen nur Idioten. Man hat eben nur wenig Zeit und kommt daher langsamer voran. Aber man möchte auch sein Ziel erreichen. Bis man aber in dessen Nähe kommt, gibt es bereits 3 neue Ziele, die das andere ganz alt aussehen lassen. Und hat man sich denen genähert, gibt es 5 neue etc. Es fehlt einfach Zeit zum Sammeln, Genießen und Lernen. Das bedeutet nicht, daß es keinen neuen Content geben darf. Es sollte dann nur kein End-Game-Content mit Power-Loot sein. Man könnte neue Questen einführen, neue Fraktionen, alte Questenreihen endlich beenden. Die Story vorantreiben, Geschichten erzählen, neue Low-Level Inis etc. So ziemlich alles, aber dabei den dicken Loot weglassen. Es soll die Spieler unterhalten und ihnen Spaß machen, aber ohne diesen schneller-weiter-höher-Gedanken. Wenn dann 30+% der Spieler das End-Game erreicht haben, kann man mal was nachschieben. 

Natürlich ist es richtig, daß Blizzard wirtschaftlich denkt, aber hier hat es in den letzten 10-20 Jahren große Probleme gegeben. Masse statt Klasse funktioniert nicht immer. Und Kundenfluktuationen sind unberechenbar. Wenn erstmal die "Stammkunden" weg sind, die das Spiel am Leben hielten, dann fehlt ein wichtiger Aspekt. Das kann dann sich dann negativ auf die Bestandskunden auswirken und auch Neukunden abschrecken. Und plötzlich ist da ein anderes Spiel, daß so ist, wie WoW früher und das war's dann. Mein Favorit ist in der Hinsicht ja Knights of the Old Republic Online. Wenn das wirklich so gut wird, wie es scheint, beende ich zu dem Zeitpunkt WoW. 

Man muß dem Spieler eben was bieten und damit meine ich nicht immer neues Kanonenfutter.

Naja, was soll's. Die einen verstehen, was ich meine (was nicht das gleich wie zustimmen sein muß), andere wollen und können es nicht nachvollziehen. 

D.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (30. Juni 2009)

Schön geschrieben Draco und ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu.


Nicht alle Casuals wollen alles haben und immer einfacher und schneller,das ist für mich z.B. nicht der Sinn des Spiels.Ich will mir gerne was erarbeiten und meinen Char verbessern und sei es nur Optisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu Optik zähle ich eben das Housing,welches Ja nicht nur Optisch was bringen würde sondern eben auch noch Spielerisch eingesetzt werden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber hier verstehen wohl die wenigsten was gemeint ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flavastulta (30. Juni 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> aber wenn man die Wahl zwischen Housing oder einem weiteren großen Inhaltspatch hat, dann würde kaum jemand den Patchj wählen, weil bestimmt 95% der Spieler den letzten oder vorletzten Patch noch nicht mal ausgereizt haben.




Also, dazu erstmal, in aller Sachlichkeit: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ICH SCHMEISS MICH WEG VOR LACHEN !!!!!!

Ok, ich stell mir die Zukunft von WoW also folgendermaßen vor:

"Ich logge ein. Natürlich in meinem Haus, wo auch sonst. Ok, welchen Aktivitäten gehe ich denn heute in der Welt von Warcraft nach? Mhm, ich könnte mein Haus neu einrichten. Genau, das mache ich. Ich weiß auch schon, was ich kaufe. Einen Amboss. Sowas darf in keinem Haus fehlen. Also, dann fliege ich doch nach Eisenschmiede und kaufe mir einen Amboss. Natürlich in feinster RP-Sprache, sicher wird mir der NPC antworten. Oder ich betreibe RP mit anderen Leuten, wenn ich schonmal da bin. Nur doof, dass alle Leute in ihren Häusern sitzen. So, Amboss gekauft, per Ruhestein zurück in mein Haus an den Klippen Westfalls. Herrlich, wie der Amboss hier aussieht, im Schein der Lampe, die ich mir aus Onyxias Kopf gebastelt habe. So, jetzt werde ich ca. 3 Stunden hier sitzen und meinen neuen Amboss ansehen. DAS ist so ziemlich das spannendste, was es zu tun gibt. Normalerweise könnte ich leveln, aber bei 80 ist vorläufig Schluss, seit Patch 4.0: World of Housing. Naja, egal, ich kann ja auch Kochmarken in Dalaran sammeln, eine 5. Kochmütze hat noch Platz an der Wand. Oder ich erangel mir das 179. Abstrakte Gemälde und hänge es auf. Vielleicht suche ich mir eine Ini-Gruppe, ich habe schließlich noch kein T-Set mit Tank-Verzauberungen. Nur T10 mit Nahkampfwerten hab ich zusätzlich in der Truhe in meinem Haus liegen. Naja, ist ja auch irgendwie öde, immer die gleichen Inis zu machen. Dann guck ich mir lieber nochmal 3 Stunden meinen neuen Amboss an. Wer braucht da schon neuen Content..."

Also, lieber Threadersteller, du willst mir wirklich, WIRKLICH erzählen, dass du bereit wärst, auf ein komplettes Add On zu verzichten, nur um dämlich in einem Haus rumzusitzen, dessen Wandfarbe du selbst bestimmen kannst? Deine Ambitionen, die Welt in ihren kleinsten Kleinigkeiten zu erkunden in allen Ehren, aber wenn du so gerne reist, wozu brauchst du dann ein Haus? Und was, wenn du irgendwann alles erkundet hast? Und ist es nicht ein bisschen sehr stumpf, mit 10 Chars wirklich ALLES in der alten Welt machen zu wollen?

Also, tut mir Leid, aber ich kann nicht glauben, dass jemand ernsthaft sagt: Ich verzichte auf einen neuen Kontinent, ca. 7 bis 9 neue Gebiete, 10 neue Level, 6 bis 10 neue Raids, 15 bis 20 neue 5er-Inis, neue Fähigkeiten, vielleicht neue Klassen oder Völker, neue Feinde, neue Spielmechaniken und hätte dafür lieber ein Haus, in dem ich den ganzen Tag alleine oder mit ein paar Freunden dumm rumstehen und RP betreiben kann, anstatt dumm in der Stadt rumzustehen und RP zu betreiben. HALLO ?!?! Kopf -> Tisch

Denkst du wirklich, du vertrittst mit deiner Ansicht 95 % der Spielergemeinschaft? Denkst du, WoW würde noch lange leben, wenn es jetzt hieße: "So Leute, es gibt jetzt ca. ein Jahr nichts, aber auch wirklich garnichts neues, aber dafür könnt ihr dann eure eigenen Häuser haben und Bilder und Drachenköpfe an die Wand hängen! Aber in der Zeit könnt ihr ja die alten Inis und die Welt erkunden."? DAS wäre der Gnadenstoß... Das wäre selbst für einen Aprilscherz zu heftig...

MfG


----------



## mvposse (1. Juli 2009)

für mich sinds noch immer die addons die alles kaputt gemacht haben mit aggro warnung dps meter ddbossmod qh etc.


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (1. Juli 2009)

Flavastulta schrieb:


> Also, dazu erstmal, in aller Sachlichkeit: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Oh yeah ich hab mich köstlich amüsiert als ich diesen text gelesen hab 
und dabei kann ich dir nur recht geben 


MFG


----------



## volvex (1. Juli 2009)

prinzipiell stimme ich Flavastulta zu, nur kann ich mir auf der anderen Seite
nicht vorstellen, dass in den meisten mmorpgs housing kein problem darstellt
und gerade bei wow der aufwand dafür mit dem eines addons gleichzusetzten ist..


----------



## Dabow (1. Juli 2009)

So ist es leider ... 

Kanns auch nimmer hören.
Ich mach mir aus dem ganzen Schwachsinn nix mehr. Früher wollt ich auch immer dabei sein. 
Heute sind mir andere Sachen wichtiger

/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maltyrion (1. Juli 2009)

mir geht housing auch an einer stelle vorbei die ich hier nicht nennen werden, obwohl es wegen der uhrzeit erlaubt wäre.
einfach pvp balancen und net wegen gammel pve rumheuln bzw. content.


----------



## Ravenjin (1. Juli 2009)

yeah Flavastulta du sagst genau was Ich denk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und wennn ma scho so auf RP abfährt gibts wahrlich bessere Games.. Housing hin Housing her wirklich RP wird trotzdem nicht betrieben...
und wenn alle die Wahl hätten zwischen neuem Addon oder Housing...
währen eh fast alle für addon, Leute die wirkliches RP mögen spielen doch schon lange nicht mehr WoW, Ich sag nur Hdro...
RP ist Tod, Ich spiel auf nem RP server und der einzigigste wirklich unterschied zum normalen Realm ist vlt. noch die namenswahl des charrs...
btw. Ich mag RP, aber nicht um jeden Preis ... wenn Ich schonmal einen richtig RP like anlaber kommt in 80% olol oder so^^


----------



## Bagrym (1. Juli 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> So schwer kann es ja nicht sein, mal in die Serverstatistiken zu schauen, um zu sehen, wieviele Spieler den End-Contend denn schon gesehen haben. Wie hoch ist der Anteil derer, die Illidan gelegt haben? Ich würde sagen, eher sehr klein. Und an denen soll man sich orientieren? An einem Extrem der Gauss-Funktion?


der Endcontent von heute muß der Endcontent von gestern werden, ES MUß einen progress in story und ich sage mal "alltag" geben, wenn du die kundschaft nicht an dein produkt bindest indem du ihnen langfristige aufgaben stellst, verlassen sie azeroth und gehen anderen dingen nach.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (1. Juli 2009)

Housing wäre vor der Scherbenwelt einigermassen günstig anzubringen gewesen. Heute gäbs da höchstens massig Achievements in leeren Instanzhauswelten, a la alle Raremobs und Bosse ausgestopft in seiner Turnhalle postieren...


----------



## Destructix (1. Juli 2009)

Housing ? Da würde ich in etwa genau 10 min geil finden, genauso wie den Barbier und dann lieber in eine Instanz gehen als mir ne virtuelle Wand in einem virtuellem Haus anzusehen.


----------



## Makiver (1. Juli 2009)

Ich finde es ziehmlich schei....e, das man ab dem neuen Patch die neuen T-Teile sich per Marken kaufen kann, denn wer keine Lust oder Zeit hat fürs Raiden, der sollte meiner Meinung halt auch kein Anspruch auf ein T-Set haben. Is doch wie RL...man bekommt nur etwas, wenn man etwas leistet. Casuals hin oder her, aber dann sollten sie irgendwas machen, was halt die raider von den casuals unterscheidet an Ausrüstung bzw Itemlvl.

Housing is für mich net wichtig.

Reiten ab lvl 20 is ma nice für twinks, aber für Neueinsteiger ka ob die schon mit lvl 20 die nötige Kohle (wenn blizz das net auch gepatcht hat) haben werden, denn wenn ich mich an die zeit zurück erinnere, das ich mit lvl 40 net ma die kohle fürs mount hatte^^ (ich weiss, das es IMBA RoXXor leute gab die sich das leisten konnten).

soviel dazu von mir


----------



## Dracocephalus (1. Juli 2009)

Flavastulta schrieb:


> Also, lieber Threadersteller, du willst mir wirklich, WIRKLICH erzählen, dass du bereit wärst, auf ein komplettes Add On zu verzichten, nur um dämlich in einem Haus rumzusitzen, dessen Wandfarbe du selbst bestimmen kannst? Deine Ambitionen, die Welt in ihren kleinsten Kleinigkeiten zu erkunden in allen Ehren, aber wenn du so gerne reist, wozu brauchst du dann ein Haus? Und was, wenn du irgendwann alles erkundet hast? Und ist es nicht ein bisschen sehr stumpf, mit 10 Chars wirklich ALLES in der alten Welt machen zu wollen?



1. Ja, dazu wäre ich ehrlich bereit. Da muß ich keine Sekunde drüber nachdenken. Ich hab, wie gesagt noch auf Jahre hin genug mit dem Content zu tun, der jetzt existiert.
2. Du hast das Prinzip des "Housing" auch nicht mal im Ansatz verstanden. Es geht mir z.B. um den Aspekt, daß man Mementos des Spiels (den Kopf von Ony, Ashbringer, Tx-Set, die Feiertagsgegenstände etc.) schön plazieren kann. Zur Zeit fülle ich mit denen mein Bankfach, in dem sich nun nur noch seelengebundene Items befinden, die rein Spieltechnisch keinen Wert mehr haben, weil die Quest beendet und der Level überschritten ist. Es wird sicherlich kaum jemand in seinem Haus rumsitzen und vereinsamen *facepalm*
3. Es ist keineswegs stumpf mit allen Chars alles zu erkunden. Da wären die vielen klassenspezifischen Questen, die man sonst gar nicht kenne würde. Und man kann die jeweilige Klasse spielen lernen. Zudem ist ja jeder Charakter ein eigener...hmm...Charakter ^^ Meinen Orc-Krieger spiele ich anders als meine Troll-Magierin und ich meine damit nicht die unterschiedlichen Klassen. Aber ich bin mir sicher, daß kannst Du nicht verstehen. Hey, kein Problem, ich kann auch nicht verstehen, warum manche z.B. in einem Auto mehr sehen als ein individuelles Transportgerät oder Fußball gegenüber anderen Sportarten favorisieren, auch wenn da nur ein paar Hansel einen Ball treten. 



> Also, tut mir Leid, aber ich kann nicht glauben, dass jemand ernsthaft sagt: Ich verzichte auf einen neuen Kontinent, ca. 7 bis 9 neue Gebiete, 10 neue Level, 6 bis 10 neue Raids, 15 bis 20 neue 5er-Inis, neue Fähigkeiten, vielleicht neue Klassen oder Völker, neue Feinde, neue Spielmechaniken und hätte dafür lieber ein Haus, in dem ich den ganzen Tag alleine oder mit ein paar Freunden dumm rumstehen und RP betreiben kann, anstatt dumm in der Stadt rumzustehen und RP zu betreiben. HALLO ?!?! Kopf -> Tisch



Auch HALLO! Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, daß ich keinen neuen Content will. Ich sagte nur, daß der auch gerne langsamer kommen und sich auch an den "normalen" Spieler richten darf. Die letzten zwei Jahre ist WoW immer "länger" geworden. Man hat immer oben noch eins draufgesetzt. Es ist aber kaum "breiter" geworden. Es wurden kaum unvollständige Questreihen beendet, es gab kaum Neues für die niedrigen Level (mit der ruhmreichen Ausnahme in den Düstermarschen), weil man wohl davon ausgeht, daß das niemand möchte, sondern alle nur auf der Jagd nach Leveln ist, um möglichst schnell MaxLevel zu werden. Neue Fähigkeiten sind gern gesehen, auch eine neue Klasse stört nicht (wenn sie denn bei Level 1 anfängt). Sie können auch gerne an der Spielmechanik drehen, das Balancing austüfteln, neue Rezepte einführen. Alles gar kein Problem, denn das kann jeder nutzen. Zu Deinen anderen Aussagen: Du hat in der Tat keine Ahnung von Housing. Und wenn man mal so gar keine Ahnung hat...^^



> Denkst du wirklich, du vertrittst mit deiner Ansicht 95 % der Spielergemeinschaft? Denkst du, WoW würde noch lange leben, wenn es jetzt hieße: "So Leute, es gibt jetzt ca. ein Jahr nichts, aber auch wirklich garnichts neues, aber dafür könnt ihr dann eure eigenen Häuser haben und Bilder und Drachenköpfe an die Wand hängen! Aber in der Zeit könnt ihr ja die alten Inis und die Welt erkunden."? DAS wäre der Gnadenstoß... Das wäre selbst für einen Aprilscherz zu heftig...



Nein, das denke ich weder, noch habe ich das irgendwo behauptet. Lesen->Verstehen->Posten. 
Wenn es ein Jahr lang keinen neuen End-Game-Content mehr gäbe (was etwas anderes ist als keinen neuen Content), wäre das vermutlich ein Segen für WoW. All die Spieler, die aus dem Spiel eine Arbeit gemacht haben hätten dann erstmal frei. Kein Raidzwang mehr, um mithalten zu können. Wenn sich solche Honks dann langweilen und kündigen: Um so besser! Die sind vermutlich ohnehin im falschen Spiel gewesen. Alle anderen genießen den restlichen Content, zu dem sie bisher keine Zeit hatten. Skillen mal etwas vor sich hin. Man hat die Ruhe, sich auch um Dinge zu kümmern, die nichts mit dem Verbessern der Ausrüstung zu tun haben. Mit der Zeit sammeln sich immer mehr Spieler auf dem hohen Niveau an und wenn es dann wieder etwas Neus gibt, haben viel mehr Spieler etwas davon. 

Es gibt genug zu tun, wirklich.

D.


----------



## Sorbet (1. Juli 2009)

ich muss doch auchmal was dazu schreiben 

habe jetzt alle 10 seiten brav gelesen..bin teilweise bald geplatzt vor wut...

ich spiele seit 3 jahren wow..seit bc eingeführt wurde bin nur am hinterherrennen um in irgendwelchen raids mitzukommen und equipt zu bekommen. 

warum in drei teufels namen ist blizz nicht in der lage eine instanz so schwer zu machen das die nicht in 3 wochen nach erscheinen geknackt ist..?

das ganze ist doch ein computer programm und passiert doch auf der funktion von entweder und oder, also 0=>
und 1 =<.
ich bin kein so grosser computer techniker, aber mein verständnis sagt mir das man ein program auch so schreiben kann das es eine gewisse zeit einfach nicht möglich ist den endboss zu raiden.

wenn das der fall wäre, hätte keiner mehr was zu meckern die grossen raid gilden was zu tun, der rest könnte in ruhe und entspanntheit questen und erkunden.


----------



## La Saint (1. Juli 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> 2. Du hast das Prinzip des "Housing" auch nicht mal im Ansatz verstanden. Es geht mir z.B. um den Aspekt, daß man Mementos des Spiels (den Kopf von Ony, Ashbringer, Tx-Set, die Feiertagsgegenstände etc.) schön plazieren kann.


Das ist ein Witz, oder? In diesem Spiel gibt es nichts, ich wiederhole: absolut NICHTS, das irgendeinen Bestand hätte. Egal, woran man sein Herz hängt, wieviel Lebenzeit oder Lebenspartner man irgendeinem Content geopfert hat, beim nächsten Patch kann alles nichtig gemacht werden. Die Beispiele dafür sind Legion. 

Und Housing wird da nichts dran ändern.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## cjdjmage (1. Juli 2009)

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass so viele jammern, dass es für sie zu schwer sei. Ich wünschte ich wäre früher bei solchen wochenlangen Trys dabeigewesen. Mir würde es sehr gut gefallen mal einen Bosskampf zu haben bei dem ein Fehler den Try ruinieren kann. Mir gefällt das Spiel trotzdem noch und für einen der nur 1-2 mal die woche raiden kann war z.b Ulduar genau richtig. Ich hab nen 25er Stamm und wir sind erst bei den Hütern. Wen interessierts mir machts Spaß es ist net zu leicht und net zu schwer. Ich weiß einfach net was dieses ganze gejammer soll.

MfG


----------



## Quantox (1. Juli 2009)

Naja also ich verstehe nicht warum Schneesturm solange am Housing rumfeilschen will, ich meine im Notfall könnten sie das ja später immer noch ändern (Wie sie das z.B. mit den Klassen tun). ABER mit dem Housing, was durchaus interessant wäre, würden 'mindestens' 2 neue Berufe in das Spiel kommen. Zum einen der Tischler der mithilfe von Rohstoffen wunderbare Inneneinrichtungen herstellen kann und zum anderen einen Beruf bei dem man Holz abbaut, könnte man einfach Holzfäller nennen. Der Holzfäller wäre so ähnlich wie der Bergbauer nur das seine Bäume nicht direkt verschwinden nur nicht mehr abgeholzt werden können oder so ähnlich. So etwas gibts schließlich auch schon in RoM und finde das System relativ gut, wäre zumindest eine Idee für Schneesturm. Naja alles in allem würden neue Berufe hinzukommen und man könnte hier vielleicht auch Gildenkämpfe einführen über diese Gebäude bei denen man auch Gildenhallen kaufen kann oder ähnliches. Ok, nicht unbedingt Gildenkämpfe aber Kämpfe unter Allianz und Horde.

Gut ist zwar wohl alles wunschdenken von mir und wurde sicherlich auch schon Hundertmal erwähnt aber ich wäre vollkommen FÜR das Housing!

MfG 

ein ehemaliger WoW-Zocker


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (1. Juli 2009)

also ich kann diese heul und klage beiträge nicht mehr ertragen sry^^ ich finde auch das einige dinge bei wow nicht perfekt sind aber gibt es das nicht bei jedem spiel? Entweder man spielt wow und freundet sich mit den Ecken und kanten an oder man lässt es bleiben.....
MFG
Simon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unfassbar (1. Juli 2009)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Randomraids kommen sicher nicht von den Progress Gilden....



Was meinst DU denn welche Spieler die Erfolgreichen Randomraids ermöglichen, bzw. die ersten Erfogreichen bei denen sich dann die Taktiken unter den Casuals verbreiten?
Das sind fast ausschließlich Spieler von Raidgilden, ob nun Progress orientiert oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt.




BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Wo würde für mich die Spielewelt ärmer werden wenn die Progressgilde auf meinem Server verschwindet? Community Events und Communitysites würde es dann immer noch geben.... einzig vllt die tipps und tricks für bosse würden wegfallen(wayne?dann erarbeite ich mir das selbst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja genau, Du würdest wohl eher heulen das alles so schwer is und die nächsten nerfs fordern...


----------



## Haramann (1. Juli 2009)

blizz macht hir einiges falsch:
-sie übertrumpfen ganze raidcontents, so wird das raiden auf wenige inis beschränkt
-sie machen alles zu einfach... 
-die feindschaft zwischen allianz und horde, wird mit einem patch eifnach so zur partnerschaft gemacht
-die ganze wow story, über den haufen geworfen


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (1. Juli 2009)

Unfassbar schrieb:


> Was meinst DU denn welche Spieler die Erfolgreichen Randomraids ermöglichen, bzw. die ersten Erfogreichen bei denen sich dann die Taktiken unter den Casuals verbreiten?
> Das sind fast ausschließlich Spieler von Raidgilden, ob nun Progress orientiert oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt.
> Ja genau, Du würdest wohl eher heulen das alles so schwer is und die nächsten nerfs fordern...



Ich bin so ziemlich der letzte der sich beschweren würde,ich will ne harte nuss zum knacken haben und nicht so Kindergartengebashe wie es jetzt in den Raids abläuft.


Und zum Thema Erfolgreiche Randomraids:Immer noch nicht verstanden was Random heißt hmm? 

Die Taktiken kommen von der Community und das sind nicht nur die "Progilden",das ist Mundpropaganda,Blogs,Guides auf Communityseiten etc. das ist nicht reine "Arbeit" der "Progilden" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unfassbar (1. Juli 2009)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Community und das sind nicht nur die "Progilden",das ist Mundpropaganda,Blogs,Guides auf Communityseiten etc. das ist nicht reine "Arbeit" der "Progilden"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein? woher kommt denn das Wissen von den blogs, Guides, Communityseiten oder den Leuten die es per Mundpropaganda verbreiten?
Ich hab noch keinen der ersten erfolgreichen Randomraids gesehen oder von einem gehört ( ja seid Wotlk nehm ich viel an sowas teil ) bei denen nicht ein paar Spieler der Top Gilden des jeweiligen Servers dabei waren. ( Randomriad aufstellen und mit nem Randomraid was clearen sind 2 Paar Schuhe)
Im Grunde genommen gibts du mir recht ( Mundpropaganda) und widersprichst Dir damit selbst....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (1. Juli 2009)

Kann mir mal irgendeiner erklären, warum die Typen da so scharf auf ein Haus sind? ò_Ó

Was wollt ihr mit nem Haus, den man in einem Menübutton betreten kann? Da drinnen rumsitzen und sich cool fühlen oder was?

Was ist der Vorteil eines Hauses?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nania (1. Juli 2009)

Das Jammern kann ich auch nicht mehr hören. 

Aber Housing? 
Brauchen wir das denn wirklich? 
Was will man den mit einem Haus, was wahrscheinlich auch noch instanziert sein müsste? 
Willst du da deine Privatbank aufmachen? Etwas zum Protzen haben? 

Housing mag fürs Rollenspielen ganz nett sein, man braucht es aber nicht


----------



## Quantox (1. Juli 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> Aber Housing?
> Brauchen wir das denn wirklich?
> Was will man den mit einem Haus, was wahrscheinlich auch noch instanziert sein müsste?
> Willst du da deine Privatbank aufmachen? Etwas zum Protzen haben?
> ...



Naja man könnte z.B. in Gildenhallen NPC's einfügen die eventuell Kostenlos oder mit starkem Rabatt reparieren sofern man in die Gildenhalle geht oder derartiges. Ein Auktionshaus Gildenintern wäre für größere Gilden vielleicht auch ganz interessant, oh da gibts so viele möglichkeiten...

MfG


----------



## Flavastulta (1. Juli 2009)

Lieber Dracocephalus,

ich muss sagen, dass du durchaus in vielen Punkten Recht hast. Es wäre sicher schön, wenn man eine eigene kleine Hütte hätte, in der man schöne Waffen, nicht ganz so schöne Köpfe, alte Ausrüstung und weiß der Himmel was nicht alles ausstellen und es seinen Freunden zeigen kann. Und ja, du hast auch Recht, ich weiß nicht, wie sich ein Krieger oder sonstwas spielt, mein höchster Twink ist der Todesritter, der wohl nie über 58 hinauskommen wird. Und ja, es gibt in dieser riesigen Welt so unendlich viel zu entdecken, ich könnte sicher eine Woche lang alleine durch Kalimdor laufen und würde jeden Tag neue witzige Feinheiten finden. Ich reit auch manchmal einfach etwas durch die Gegend, in Gebiete, die ich beim Leveln nie gesehen habe, weil es unnötig war...

Aber leider gibt es in deiner Argumentation einige Probleme...

Der Hauptirrtum liegt einfach darin, dass du anscheinend denkst (korrigier mich, wenn ich mich hier irre), dass ein Großteil der Community lieber (so wie du) die alten Gebiete erkunden als durch neue Instanzen rushen möchte. Jetzt frage ich dich aber, WAS in der Welt hindert die Community daran, die alten Gebiete zu erkunden? Alte Quests zu machen? Altehrwürdigen Drachen, riesigen Insekten und wahnsinnigen Dämonenjägern die Köpfe abzuschlagen? Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, wo hierbei das Problem ist. Es zwingt einen niemand, 4 mal die Woche Ulduar zu besuchen. Das Spiel ist frei, jeder kann machen, was er oder sie will. Und für den Meister der Lehren braucht man keine Waffen mit Itemlevel 232...

Es gibt auch sehr viele Leute, die schon 4 Jahre Zeit hatten, die Welt zu erkunden, die gerne mit viel Aufwand und Motivation durch Raids rennen, und die den alten Content vielleicht nicht ganz ausgereizt haben, aber soweit, wie es sie interessiert. Ich nehme stark an, dass diese Leute weit mehr als 5 % der Spieler ausmachen. Und ich rede hier nicht von Ensidia und Co, nein, es gibt auch nicht-Profispieler die Kein Geld kriegen, die es aber trotzdem schaffen, den High-End Content zu clearen. Und wer bist du nun, diesen Leuten zu sagen, dass sie in einem Spiel, das zu einem gewissen Teil von seinem High-End Content lebt, falsch sind?

Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen kann, dass das Housing, auch wenn man es vernünftig macht, so viel Zeit und Arbeit wie ein neues Addon in Anspruch nimmt. Aber nur weil ich es mir nicht vorstellen kann, heißt es nicht, dass es nicht so ist...

Es juckt mich in den Fingern, eine Umfrage zu starten, mit dem Thema "Housing oder neues Add On?", aber das wäre eigentlich deine Aufgabe, da es deine Theorie ist, dass die Leute begeistert auf "Housing" klicken.

Und komm mir bitte nicht mir "Lesen -> Verstehen -> Posten", deine Aussage war "...aber wenn man die Wahl zwischen Housing oder einem weiteren großen Inhaltspatch hat, dann würde kaum jemand den Patchj wählen, weil bestimmt 95% der Spieler den letzten oder vorletzten Patch noch nicht mal ausgereizt haben." Da gibts nicht viel zu verstehen. Und es impliziert,

a) dass die Spieler lieber die alte Welt erkunden wollen anstatt neue Inis und
b) dass dieser Anteil an Spielern 95 % ausmacht.

Wie gesagt, du hast mit vielem was du sagst Recht, aber ich denke, du hältst den Teil der Community, für den du sprichst, für wesentlich größer, als er ist...

MfG


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (1. Juli 2009)

Bestand haben meine ersten Zusammenstöße mit Drakisath in den UBRS, nicht zu vergessen die 1. Läufe zum Baron in Stratholm und der First Kill mit dem Raid von Ragnaros in MC. Daran und an vielen Begegnungen mit speziellen (Quest-)Mobs erinnere ich mich gerne. Dafür brauche ich jedoch kein Haus. Bestand haben auch meine Erinerungen an Spielkameraden aus der Zeit, von denen kaum noch welche da sind. Ich brauch kein Haus, dafür daß ich, weil Letzter aus der Zeit des 1. Jahres das Licht ausmachen oder die heutigen "McDonalds-Schachteln" aus den neueren Instanzen (ab Scherbenwelt) lagern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skap (1. Juli 2009)

Also was ich beim lesen dieses Threads empfinde spiegelt dieses Video recht treffend wieder: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen
MfG


----------



## LordKlobb (1. Juli 2009)

Stimme dir auch fast in allem zu. housing wä nice , is aber für mich kein muss.
DAs einzige was ich mir wünsche ,sind ini s und raids die auf *taktik* ausgelegt sind und nich auf *DPS`s.*
vlt könnten dann einige besser mit ihrer klasse umgehn.
Wo braucht man heute noch ne eisfalle,n schaf oder en stun?...Back to the roots...


----------



## Manolar (1. Juli 2009)

Wer es ruhig angehen lässt hat mehr davon!
Wer möglichst schnell das Maxlevel erreichen will soll das gerne tun, darf sich im nachinein aber nicht über langeweile im Spiel beschweren - das "dürfen" nur Spieler die wirklich ganz Ulduar (+hardmode) clear haben und alle achievment erreicht haben.

Im Normalfall hat man immer was zu tun...sei es questen, erfolge einheimsen oder stupides Instanzen farmen...
eigentlcih könnte ich noch 2 Tage lang so fortfahren!

Wenn einem das nicht genug ist....beschäftigt euch doch andersweitig!

zum Thema housing: ich selbst stehe dem recht neutral gegenüber - wegen mir gerne! 
Wenn es jedoch deshalb die Arbeiten am nächsten addon vernachlässigt werden würde ich es wirklich (außerordentlich) schade finden, denn ein neues feature kann nie eine tolle Story oder neuen Kontet ersetzen! (zum. nicht das housing^^)

Mal ganz im Ernst: Wenn euch das Spiel nicht mehr das bietet was ihr wollt, und ihr ständig darüber abkotzt, warum spielt ihr es dannn noch? o.O


----------



## LordKlobb (1. Juli 2009)

Manolar schrieb:


> Mal ganz im Ernst: Wenn euch das Spiel nicht mehr das bietet was ihr wollt, und ihr ständig darüber abkotzt, warum spielt ihr es dannn noch? o.O



wie oft...wie oft hab ich mir das schon gedacht* 100% /sign*


----------



## Akollos (1. Juli 2009)

du sprichst mir aus der seele
ebenfalls 100% sign
kann das gemeker aus beiden seiten, "casual" und "pro" net mehr hörn


----------



## EisblockError (1. Juli 2009)

Wie gesagt, dass und die Gründe von Karash sind der Grund, warum WoW langsam den Bach runtergeht (wenn man bedenkt dass sie Momentan stagnieren.)
Früher hätte Activision sowas machen können, weil es nix ausser EQ und WoW so richtig gab, aber jetzt geht man halt zu Konkurenz, sollte es jemals zum Fraktionswechsel werden bin ich weg, in einem Spiel, wo man seine Feinde noch bekämpfen kann.

Würde ein Verräter der Horde zu mir kommen würde ich ihn auch anhören.... aber ihm dann die Kehle durchschneiden.


----------



## Grushdak (1. Juli 2009)

Ich kanns auch nicht mehr Hören, dieses Jammern mittels solchen Topics - wie diesem hier!



> Leute, es geht um HOUSING. Der Heilige Gral unter den Wünschen der Community.


Das mag für Dich vielleicht so sein.
Doch ich habe in all den Jahren kaum was davon gehört - kein Jammern dazu.



> Es wird Zeit, daß Blizzard nicht nur auf die vergleichsweise wenigen Jammerer hört,...


Blizzard hat schon sein eigenes Konzept.
Hier und da wurde bereits auf Wünsche eingegangen - doch ist das vielen ja wiederum auch nicht recht.
Daher finde ich es eh wieder besser, wenn Blizzard nur was von sich aus auf den Markt bringt und nur 
etwas mit den Usern abwägt anstatt zu oft auf diese hört.
Dann würde es wieder mehr geschätzt und hingenommen werden.
*okay Traum zu Ende*^^

Daher: Wem es nicht passt, soll aufhören (schon oft hier erwähnt) - ansonsten konstruktiv diskutieren -
nur eben mal ohne ständiges Jammern und falscher Schuldzuweisungen!
Und besser wäre es, Vorschläge im blizzard-Forum zu posten, meinungen einzusammeln ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben WoW zu dem gemacht, was es heute ist - Blizzard macht es nur spielbar.
Du bis WoW!

greetz


----------



## BimmBamm (2. Juli 2009)

Unfassbar schrieb:


> Ich hab noch keinen der ersten erfolgreichen Randomraids gesehen oder von einem gehört ( ja seid Wotlk nehm ich viel an sowas teil ) bei denen nicht ein paar Spieler der Top Gilden des jeweiligen Servers dabei waren. ( Randomriad aufstellen und mit nem Randomraid was clearen sind 2 Paar Schuhe)



Zumindest auf Gilneas fällt mittlerweile ein Mangel an Raidleitern auf. Da loggt man sich am Wochenende ein, startet die Gruppensuche für Naxx - und stellt fest, daß dort mehr als ein kompletter Raid inklusive Tanks und Heilern versammelt ist. Aus Goldgier habe ich über eine Stunde lang die "Sonnenwendfeuer"-Quests erledigt - um dann immer noch dieselben Leute ohne Gruppe im Tool zu sehen.

Da whispert man halt zwei Tanks und die Heiler an, ob man nicht mal eine Gruppe aufmachen sollte. Einladen durfte ich selbst - und bekomme innerhalb von 5 Minuten derartig viele Whispers mit der Bitte um Einladung, daß ich nicht mal mehr wußte, wo mir der Kopf steht. Es hat keine 10 Minuten gedauert, einen 25er-Raid auf die Beine zu stellen. Nur leiten, PM machen oder Heiler einteilen, das wollte keiner; dafür schrie alles nach "Clear-Run" und verteilte Loot, bevor überhaupt jemand in Naxx stand.

Daß es kein Clear-Run wurde, was weder am Schaden noch am Potential der Gruppe lag, war wieder mal "Frühaussteigern" geschuldet, denen nach zwei Stunden einfiel, daß sie eigentlich am Sonntag arbeiten und deshalb schlafen mußten. Dafür gab es dann Whispers, wann ich denn den Raid weiterführen wolle und ob ich nicht noch schnell die Sache im Kalender eintragen könne. 

Der "Job" des Raidleiters ist nun mal stressig (jede Menge Whispers im Vorfeld; passende Mitglieder aussuchen; die Klassenvielfalt möglichst hoch halten - dazu die Übersicht behalten, genaue Ansagen während der Fights machen; Heiler einteilen; jeden Tank mal 'ranlassen, damit es den jeweiligen Spielern nicht zu langweilig wird etc. pp.). Wie's auf Gilneas aussieht, ist der "typische Casual" damit leicht überfordert - und die "erfahrenen Hasen" stehen in Ulduar mit ihren Gilden oder haben aufgehört (gleich drei "Rnd-Raid-Leiter" sind's aus meinem Bekanntenkreis, die keine Lust mehr auf WoW haben). 

Ohne die "Progress-Raider", die mal eben für ihre Twinks einen Raid organisieren, sieht's schlecht aus. Werden die Marken in Naxx nicht angehoben (die 16 Abzeichen farmt man erheblich schneller und stressfreier in den 5-er-Inis, sofern man sie überhaupt noch benötigt), sieht's in Zukunft ganz düster aus mit Rnd-Einsteiger-Raids. Ich für meinen Teil werde mir diesen Streß mit offensichtlich völlig unselbständigen Leuten nicht noch einmal antun.


----------



## RazZerrR (2. Juli 2009)

Du jammerst selber.


----------



## Ighov (2. Juli 2009)

Vllt für euch eine unnötige frage ... was ist eigentlich Housing ? *schäm*


----------



## La Saint (2. Juli 2009)

Ighov schrieb:


> Vllt für euch eine unnötige frage ... was ist eigentlich Housing ? *schäm*



Stell es dir einfach als begehbares Bankfach vor ^^


Housing stammt aus Zeiten wie Ultima Online, als die Leute sonst nichts sinnvolles zu tun hatten. Also hat man viel Zeit und Energie in den Kauf eines Hauses und dessen Ausstattung gesteckt. Wo in WoW die Leute in Dalaran mit ihren Epics posen, da hat man in UO die Leute in sein Haus eingeladen und ihnen die Schrankwand aus Eiche gezeigt. Was den Aufwand betifft: Posen in Dalaran ist effektiver.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Dracocephalus (3. Juli 2009)

Allergnädigste Flavastulta!


> Aber leider gibt es in deiner Argumentation einige Probleme...



Ich bin ganz Ohr...



> Der Hauptirrtum liegt einfach darin, dass du anscheinend denkst (korrigier mich, wenn ich mich hier irre), dass ein Großteil der Community lieber (so wie du) die alten Gebiete erkunden als durch neue Instanzen rushen möchte.



Nein, daß glaube ich nicht. Ich glaube (oder besser: hoffe), daß die meisten Spieler einfach nur möglichst viel Spaß für ihre Geld haben wollen. Was für den einen oder anderen nun Spaß ist, kann und will ich mir nicht anmaßen, zu erahnen. Aber wenn ich Spieler in meinem Bekanntenkreis (on- wie offline) beobachte, fällt mir immer wieder auf, daß sie eigentlich nur eine gute Herausforderung lieben. Das das funktioniert, kann man ja am Erfolgssystem erkennen. Eine Herausforderung muß aber nicht zwangsläufig darin bestehen, auf Gegner, die man nur vom Hörensagen kennt, noch einen draufzulegen, der noch fieser und größer ist. Eine Herausforderung muß auch innerhalb bestimmter Parameter erreichbar sein, sonst besteht kein Interesse, sie anzunehmen. Ich postuliere daher, daß ca. 5% der Spieler überhaupt so ausgerüstet und interessiert sind, daß sie den End Content kennen, sich daran stetig versuchen und ihn dann zeitnah schaffen. Für diesen Spielertyp ist es sicher sehr wichtig, daß es recht bald weitere Herausforderungen gibt, die noch schwerer sind (und noch bessere Items als Loot geben). Das ist, aber, wie ich vermute, die Mindeheit. Nochmal 10% sind dann zumindest so weit, daß sie dem End Content nahekommt und ihn in den nächsten Monaten nach den ersten 5% schaffen werden. Der große Rest aber, hat entweder nicht die Zeit, die Ambition, die Möglichkeit oder die Fähigkeit, diesen Bereich des Spiels zu entdecken. Wie hoch genau der Anteil der Accounts ist, die z.B. Ulduar clear und auf Farmstatus haben, weiß nur Blizzard, daher bitte nicht auf die Prozente festnageln. 



> Jetzt frage ich dich aber, WAS in der Welt hindert die Community daran, die alten Gebiete zu erkunden? Alte Quests zu machen? Altehrwürdigen Drachen, riesigen Insekten und wahnsinnigen Dämonenjägern die Köpfe abzuschlagen? Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, wo hierbei das Problem ist. Es zwingt einen niemand, 4 mal die Woche Ulduar zu besuchen. Das Spiel ist frei, jeder kann machen, was er oder sie will. Und für den Meister der Lehren braucht man keine Waffen mit Itemlevel 232...



Das ist eine gute Frage...auf die ich eine etwas resignierende Antwort habe: Die Natur des Menschen. Menschen, auch die erwachsenen, sind letztlich wie kleine Kinder vor dem Werbefernsehen: Haben wollen! Wenn man ihnen mehr bietet, werden sie nicht nein sagen, auch wenn sie mit dem, was sie hatten völlig zufrieden waren. Dann kommt dazu der Medienhype, wo der Blick immer wieder auf den End Content gerichtet wird. Es ist zwar klar, daß nur die Wenigsten ihn erreichen werden, aber man muß sie ja nur mal ansehen, wieviele Menschen Lotto spielen. Berichtet wird dann immer von den Progilden, die sich gesponsort durch den Content prügeln und von allen für ihre Firstkills bewundert werden (was auch immer daran so toll ist). Zudem entsteht ein Gruppendruck. Je mehr Leute sich in die neuen Gebiete absetzen, desto weniger bleiben in den alten, um einem zu helfen. Was dazu führt, daß man der Karawane hinterherläuft. Da meist auch noch Level, Talente und andere Fähigkeiten erweitert werden, muß man quasi mitziehen, will man nicht wieder von jedem unfähigen 80er gegankt werden, der einen beim Blumenpflücken anfällt. Als Handwerker muß man, um konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben, die neuen Rezepte lernen und dafür eben Dinge sammeln und herstellen. Das ist alles kein Zwang, aber man wird schon von der Gruppendynamik erfaßt. Sich dem zu entziehen ist manchmal schwer (wenn man zum 3. Mal umgelascht wurde z.B., wohl wissend, daß der sich das nie getraut hätte, wäre man auch 80...) und daher ergeben sich viele dem Schicksal und ziehen mit. Man könnte auch fragen, warum die Menschen bei den Wahlen immer wieder die Parteien wählen, die sie schon sooft belogen und betrogen haben. Oder was an Taschen der Marke X nun so unglaublich toll ist (außer, daß ein austauschbarer Promi sie in Film Y oder zu Veranstaltung Z getragen hat), daß man dafür einen Monatslohn berappen soll (und, nein, ich habe auch noch nicht den Erfolg "Meine Tasche ist von Dolche & Giganta"....und nicht, weil ich das Geld nicht hätte ^^). 

Vielfach setzt das rationale Denken aus. Je jünger die Spieler, desto leichter geht das. Und hier könnte nun Blizzard ansetzen, wenn sie sich wirklich um die Community scheren würden und nicht nur auf's Geld schauen. Läßt man es mit den End Game Erweiterungen etwas ruhiger angehen, verliert man vielleicht die Spieler, die den letzten Content in einem Monat durch hatten und nun auf Entzug sind. Die große Mitte wird sich wundern, aber wenn man ihnen schöne Dinge bietet, ohne das Spiel nach oben zu erweitern, sind die zufrieden. Man kann auch einen neuen Beruf einführen, ohne das Skillcap um 75 aufzustocken und ein neues Gebiet anzuhängen. Ein paar neue Instanzen im Bereich von 50-70 wären auch ganz nett. Oder auch im Breich von 10-30. HDZ kann man auch noch was einbauen, ohne neue Gebiete zu öffnen. 

Ich sehe das so: Die Progamer hängen am Spiel, bis die gehen, muß schon richtig was passieren. Wer nicht sein ganzes Leben in WoW investiert, wechselt schneller, wenn er woanders was besseres findet.  


> Es juckt mich in den Fingern, eine Umfrage zu starten, mit dem Thema "Housing oder neues Add On?", aber das wäre eigentlich deine Aufgabe, da es deine Theorie ist, dass die Leute begeistert auf "Housing" klicken.



Das Ergebnis wäre eindeutig: 10% Housing, 90% Addon. Das das nicht die Realität widerspiegelt, sollte klar sein. Die Stichprobe hier ist nicht normalverteilt. Und dann würden die meisten, wie auch hier im Thread, immer davon ausgehen, daß ohne Addon kein Content hinzukommen würde, was nicht stimmt. Und auch hier ist wieder der Verstand des Menschen im Weg. Man kann sehr leicht durch die Fragestellung oder die beim Rezipienten vorhandene Begriffsdefinition das Ergebnis beeinflussen. Beispiel Zensursula: Auf die Straße stellen und fragen "Möchten Sie lieber, daß das Internet ein rechtsfreier Raum bleibt oder wollen Sie den armen geschändeten Kindern helfen und die bösen Raubkopierkinderpornoterroristen bestrafen?" - Am nächsten Tag hinstellen und fragen "Möchten Sie Ihre Grundrechte stärken und Freiheit und Demokratie aufrechterhalten, oder wollen Sie einen Polizeistaat und Zensur wie in China?". Eigentlich die gleiche Fragestellung, nur anders formuliert. Es ist eben nicht einfach, komplexe Zusammenhänge mit einem Ja oder Nein zu beantworten. 



> Und es impliziert,
> 
> a) dass die Spieler lieber die alte Welt erkunden wollen anstatt neue Inis und
> b) dass dieser Anteil an Spielern 95 % ausmacht.



a) impliziert es nicht. Es ist vielmehr so, daß es einem Spieler schlicht nichts nützt, wenn nun eine Nachfolgeinstanz zu Instanz Y eingeführt wird, wenn er noch nicht mal Instanz X erreicht hat. Würde er Instanz Y z.B. in etwa einem Jahr erreichen, hätte man mit deren Nachfolger auch dieses eine Jahr warten können. Letztlich weiß aber nur Blizzard, wieviele Spieler wie weit sind. 
Man darf auch nicht vergessen, daß viele Spieler oft nicht mal wissen, was sie im Spiel verpassen. Wer nur für Raids, Daylies und BGs einlogged, verpaßt einfach viel, was er damit auch nicht in eine Bewertung des Spiels einfließen läßt. Wenn mir einer erzählt, daß er nun schon zwei Jahre WoW spielt und schon Boss X gelegt hat, aber jetzt erst verstanden hat, daß es sich dabei ja um ein Rollenspiel handelt (und was das eigentlich bedeutet), ist das schon sehr strange. Und erst gestern bin ich mal wieder für gutes Rollenspielen (IC Handeln im /2) ausgelacht worden...auf einem RP-Server. Man kann sich ja denken, wie gut die die Beschreibung gelesen und verstanden haben...^^

b) kann ich nicht sicher festmachen, da fehlt mir die Statistik. Aber nach meiner Erfahrung im Spiel würde ich davon ausgehen, daß erst diese 5% der Spieler wirklich den End Content durch oder fast durch haben. 


> Wie gesagt, du hast mit vielem was du sagst Recht, aber ich denke, du hältst den Teil der Community, für den du sprichst, für wesentlich größer, als er ist...



Zwei Menschen, zwei Meinungen. Die Antwort kennt nur Blizzard. Denen ist natürlich daran gelegen, den Hype zu halten. Wenn viele, die es eigentlich nicht interessieren bräuchte, mit auf den Wagen aufspringen, um so besser für sie. 

D.


----------



## Taegan (3. Juli 2009)

Kompromis wäre, was viele fordern, für mich immer noch: instanz mit langer pre quest, in der man viele raids, von mir aus erfolge und quests abschließen muss, es verhindetr das leute direkt in die höchsten inis gehen, sich ziehen lassen und dann Jammern es wäre ja alles so einfach und sie hätten alles erreicht, wäre der TE mit sowas einverstanedn? =)


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (3. Juli 2009)

Taegan schrieb:


> Kompromis wäre, was viele fordern, für mich immer noch: instanz mit langer pre quest, in der man viele raids, von mir aus erfolge und quests abschließen muss, es verhindetr das leute direkt in die höchsten inis gehen, sich ziehen lassen und dann Jammern es wäre ja alles so einfach und sie hätten alles erreicht, wäre der TE mit sowas einverstanedn? =)


Das wurde in Burning Crusade verstärkt eingeführt und schnell verworfen.

Meine Einschätzung der Spielergemeinde:
Alleria Horde PVE: 
80% Proraider mit Blick auf Ulduar (davon 3/4 nur während der Raids und zum Farmen ohne Interesse für die Comutiy on)
20% Casuals (davon 4/5 Wechler)
Es bleiben also nur 24% Spieler (20 aus dem Pool der Proraider und 4 aus dem Pool der Casuals) der Form, welche der TE (abgesehen von nicht vorhandenem Rollenspiel) sich wünscht.

Die Silberne Hand Allianz RPG: Wobei seit ein paar Wochen die Meldung: beachten Sie die RPG-Regeln ... entfällt
95% Proraider mit Blick auf Ulduar (davon 3/4 nur während der Raids oder zum Farmen on. Der besondere Unterschied zu Alleria Horde ist das der überwiegende Anteil der nur zumRaidEinlogger das am Fr und  Sa machen und es kaum Zugänge neuer oder von anderen Servern gibt.)
5% Casuals (hier verstecken sich die 3 noch verbliebenen Rollenspieler)

Ich lese aus meinem Umfeld ansich nur heraus, daß sich der Größte Teil der Komunity irgendwo anders vom WoW-Spielen entspannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


achja Housing >hust< würden viele der Proraider nutzen um Sachen besser als in den Bankfächern zu verstauen.


----------



## Trojaan (4. Juli 2009)

Ich denke schon das eine gute Housing Zone eine sehr starke Bereicherung für WOW wäre.
Eine Housing kann....wenn sie dann konsequent umgesetzt wird ... eine enorme Erleichterung für alle Spieler ingame bringen.
Allerdings bräuchte Blizz hier auch ein sehr feines Händchen. Denn je besser die Housing ist, desto leerer sind die Haupstädte. Für zukünftige Addons von WOW hätte Blizz zumindest weniger Bauchschmerzen wenn es um die Stabilität von neuen Metropolen geht.
In Bezug auf die technischen Schwierigkeiten die immo viele User beim login in Dalaran haben, also vielleicht auch eine ganz praktische Sache, die sich für die Zukunft also auszahlen würde.

Vergessen darf man natürlich auch nicht, das der seit Jahren gewohnte Ablauf von Handel sowie Dienstleistungen ( der ja in einer guten Housing auch stattfindet ) einen großen Schub mit sich bringt, aber langjähriger "Content" an belebten / beliebten Orten ingame....verschoben wird.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Blizz zum jetzigen Entwicklungsstand des Spiels noch einmal so viel Geld anfasst um 11,5 Millionen Spielern ein eigenes Haus, inklusive einer funktionierenden Infrastruktur zu bieten. Denn darüber sollte man auch nachdenken. Eine Housig bedeutet nicht nur....jedem User sein Haus mit einem Baum davor.
Eine Housing ist eine eigenständige Stadt...unterteilt in Stadtteilen....mit Märkten und Händlern. Alles andere wäre für meinen Geschmack....sry..ein schlechter Witz.

So sehr diese Spielerweiterung auch wirklich sinnvolle Verbesserungen für uns alle bedeuten könnte ( vom Anfänger bis zum Hardcorezocker )...so sehr befürchte ich das dieser "Content" das bisherige Spielerlebnis von WOW auf den Kopf stellen würde.
Ich glaube deshalb eher daran....und das würde ich mir wirklich wünschen, das Blizz sich diese Möglichkeit für eine neue Onlinewelt in der Zukunft aufspart.


----------



## Flavastulta (4. Juli 2009)

Hochgeachteter Dracocephalus,

wieder entdeckte ich einige (vermeintliche?) Widersprüche in deinen Argumente...



> Ich glaube (oder besser: hoffe), daß die meisten Spieler einfach nur möglichst viel Spaß für ihre Geld haben wollen. Was für den einen oder anderen nun Spaß ist, kann und will ich mir nicht anmaßen, zu erahnen. Aber wenn ich Spieler in meinem Bekanntenkreis (on- wie offline) beobachte, fällt mir immer wieder auf, daß sie eigentlich nur eine gute Herausforderung lieben.



Ok, du hast also keine Ahnung, was für andere Leute den Spaß an diesem Spiel ausmacht. Aber du weißt, dass die Spieler die Herausforderung suchen. Check.



> Die Natur des Menschen. Menschen, auch die erwachsenen, sind letztlich wie kleine Kinder vor dem Werbefernsehen: Haben wollen! Wenn man ihnen mehr bietet, werden sie nicht nein sagen, auch wenn sie mit dem, was sie hatten völlig zufrieden waren. (...)



Gut, hier sprichst du den Leuten schon mal den wirklichen "Spaß" am Endcontent ab. Bis auf 10%. Übrigens, du hast mit Prozentzahlen angefangen, ich nagel dich nicht drauf fest, ich zitiere dich nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Also haben die Leute keinen Spaß am Endcontent, sondern folgen nur der Herde, die auch in den Endcontent einzieht.



> Dann kommt dazu der Medienhype, wo der Blick immer wieder auf den End Content gerichtet wird. Es ist zwar klar, daß nur die Wenigsten ihn erreichen werden, aber man muß sie ja nur mal ansehen, wieviele Menschen Lotto spielen.Berichtet wird dann immer von den Progilden, die sich gesponsort durch den Content prügeln und von allen für ihre Firstkills bewundert werden (was auch immer daran so toll ist).



Verzeih, aber worüber willst du sonst berichten? "Der Taurendruide "Imbär" hat gestern im Schlingendorntal eine halbe Stunde lang Kräuter gepflückt, bis ein Level 80 Allianz-DK in grüner Ausrüstung vorbeikam und ihn tötete."? Und was heißt eigentlich bei dir "Endcontent erreichen"? heißt das Ulduar clear mit allen noch so harten Hardmodes? Oder kann darunter vielleicht auch "Wir machen mit unserer Gilde nen gemütlichen Ulduarrun und wipen uns dumm und dämlich, lachen drüber und freuen uns, wenn der Boss dann mal liegt." fallen? Denkst du denn, dass nur 5 bis 10% der Spielerschaft sich überhaupt für die High End-Inis interessieren? Da rein gehen und "Spaß" haben, auch wenn du das nur für Gruppenzwang hältst, muss nicht bedeuten, Algalon down zu kriegen und sämtliche Raidheiler mit nem fätten Lägändäry auszustatten.



> Da meist auch noch Level, Talente und andere Fähigkeiten erweitert werden, muß man quasi mitziehen, will man nicht wieder von jedem unfähigen 80er gegankt werden, der einen beim Blumenpflücken anfällt.



Du MUSST nicht mitziehen. Du hättest auch deinen Classic Account behalten können. Natürlich ist es nicht so wie in den "guten alten Zeiten", aber du musst doch mal einsehen, dass sich das Spiel entwickelt, dass sich die Welt erweitert. Und es ist doch völlig logisch, dass das nach oben hin passiert. Neue Instanzen im Low Level-Bereich sind einfach den Aufwand nicht wert. Du sprachst von "guten Herausforderungen". Die meisten Leute spielen mit ihren 80ern, welche Herausforderung würde eine Ini für Level 30 da bieten?



> ... und daher ergeben sich viele dem Schicksal und ziehen mit.



Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es schonmal versucht habe, dir zu verdeutlichen: Das Spiel ist frei. Jeder kann machen, was er will. Wenn es Leute gibt, die auf 60 bleiben wollen um Ragnaros zu farmen, können sie das tun. Mit 3.2 sogar ohne 2. Classicaccount. Wenn es Leute gibt, die sich sagen "Ich will noch den Sunwell clear haben, bevor es in den Norden geht", so sind sie in der Lage, WotLK erst später zu kaufen und zu installieren. Warum das aber selten passiert? Weil man dafür keine Gruppen zusammenkriegt. Und warum nicht? Weil ein wirklich bedeutender Teil der Spielerschaft "Spaß" daran hat, nach Northrend zu gehen. Die meisten Spieler haben nicht den inneren Zwang, wirklich ALLES zu sehen und alles zu machen, bevor es weitergeht. Bei dir hört es sich so an, als ob die Community eigentlich dagegen ist, dass es neue, schwerere Herausforderungen gibt. Und wer Naxx zum Ulduarrelease noch nicht clear hatte, kann sich weiter erst an Naxx versuchen. Es ist ja nicht so, dass die alten Inis die Tore schließen. Und naja, wer Naxx nicht clear hat und dann nach Ulduar geht, hat selber Schuld. Der "Gruppenzwang", immer den neuesten Content zu bestreiten, so es ihn denn gibt, wird schnell der Ernüchterung weichen, dass Ulduar wohl etwas zu schwer ist. Aber ich schweife ab...



> Läßt man es mit den End Game Erweiterungen etwas ruhiger angehen, verliert man vielleicht die Spieler, die den letzten Content in einem Monat durch hatten und nun auf Entzug sind. Die große Mitte wird sich wundern, aber wenn man ihnen schöne Dinge bietet, ohne das Spiel nach oben zu erweitern, sind die zufrieden. Man kann auch einen neuen Beruf einführen, ohne das Skillcap um 75 aufzustocken und ein neues Gebiet anzuhängen. Ein paar neue Instanzen im Bereich von 50-70 wären auch ganz nett. Oder auch im Breich von 10-30. HDZ kann man auch noch was einbauen, ohne neue Gebiete zu öffnen.



Ok. Also erstmal, wird man auch die Progamer nicht so schnell verlieren, die haben damals ewig lange auf den Schwarzen Tempel und auf den Sunwell gewartet und die Zeit zum Equip farmen genutzt. Ok, neuer Beruf. Nett, für ca. 5 Tage, bis man fertig geskillt hat, fesselnd. Zu den niedrigstufigen Instanzen habe ich schon was gesagt. Da würde man einmal durchlaufen (mit dem 80er in der Regel wirklich nur durchlaufen und im Vorbeigehen alles platt machen), sich das angucken, und dann zur Tagesordnung übergehen. Neue Instanzen, neue Gebiete, neue Berufe müssen einfach zwingend neue Vorteile, bessere Belohnungen größere Ausrüstungsverbesserung mit sich bringen. Ansonsten würde man sich sie mal "angucken", nie wieder reingehen und Blizzard hat sich die Mühe umsonst gemacht. Tut mir Leid, aber so und genau so ist und denkt die Community, auch wenn dir das vielleicht nicht passt oder du es nicht wahrhaben willst. In der existierenden Welt gibt es genug zu entdecken, wie bereits besprochen, aber es gibt einfach keinen Grund, außer Nostalgie, sich diesen Entdeckungen ausführlich zu widmen.



> Das Ergebnis wäre eindeutig: 10% Housing, 90% Addon. Das das nicht die Realität widerspiegelt, sollte klar sein. Die Stichprobe hier ist nicht normalverteilt. Und dann würden die meisten, wie auch hier im Thread, immer davon ausgehen, daß ohne Addon kein Content hinzukommen würde, was nicht stimmt. Und auch hier ist wieder der Verstand des Menschen im Weg.



Ich werde mich zum Thema "Warum neuer Content das Spiel nur nach oben erweiter kann" nicht wiederholen. Und dass es auch Content ohne Addon gibt, ist logisch, siehe Sunwell, siehe jede neue Instanz, etc.



> Man kann sehr leicht durch die Fragestellung oder die beim Rezipienten vorhandene Begriffsdefinition das Ergebnis beeinflussen. Beispiel Zensursula: Auf die Straße stellen und fragen "Möchten Sie lieber, daß das Internet ein rechtsfreier Raum bleibt oder wollen Sie den armen geschändeten Kindern helfen und die bösen Raubkopierkinderpornoterroristen bestrafen?" - Am nächsten Tag hinstellen und fragen "Möchten Sie Ihre Grundrechte stärken und Freiheit und Demokratie aufrechterhalten, oder wollen Sie einen Polizeistaat und Zensur wie in China?". Eigentlich die gleiche Fragestellung, nur anders formuliert. Es ist eben nicht einfach, komplexe Zusammenhänge mit einem Ja oder Nein zu beantworten.



Diese Frage ist aber nicht so komplex, meiner Ansicht nach.

"Soll Blizzard ein neues Add On entwickeln, wie man es kennt, ODER soll Blizzard bis 3.8 und T15 Patches einstreuen, alles was nur geht und nicht geht nach Northrend quetschen und nebenbei Housing entwickeln?"

Vielleicht klicken dann relativ viele Leute auf das 2., aber dann beschweren sich wieder alle, dass Blizzard die Geschichte verhunzt, dass Northrend langweilig wird, dass endlich mal ein neues Add On kommen soll...



> Es ist vielmehr so, daß es einem Spieler schlicht nichts nützt, wenn nun eine Nachfolgeinstanz zu Instanz Y eingeführt wird, wenn er noch nicht mal Instanz X erreicht hat. Würde er Instanz Y z.B. in etwa einem Jahr erreichen, hätte man mit deren Nachfolger auch dieses eine Jahr warten können. Letztlich weiß aber nur Blizzard, wieviele Spieler wie weit sind.



Ich muss wohl nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass es keinen Grund gibt, warum der Spieler nicht erst mit seinem Raid Instanz X zu Ende macht und dann in Instanz Y geht. Zumal es sowieso notwendig werden könnte, erst Naxx zu säubern und sich da auszurüsten, bevor man Ulduar oder das Kollosseum oder gar Eiskrone betritt. Also, welche Nachteile hat der Spieler, wenn Y existiert, er aber noch X säubern muss? Keine!! Y ist da und er kann reingehen wann er will, von mir aus auch mit frisch 80 und sich durchziehen lassen. Und welche Vorteile hat das? Richtig, man kann reingehen, so man denn will.



> Wer nur für Raids, Daylies und BGs einlogged, verpaßt einfach viel, was er damit auch nicht in eine Bewertung des Spiels einfließen läßt.



Ganz ehrlich logge ich auch nicht für viel mehr ein. Aber weißt du was? Ich zahle auch 13 Euro im Monat. Und ich kann mir AUSSUCHEN, wofür ich einlogge. Ich kann wählen, was ich gerne machen würde. Und was ist verkehrt daran, wenn ich (in der Regel) nur diese Aspekte des Spiels nutze? Manchmal mache ich auch RP (es ist übrigens erbärmlich von der Community, jemanden, der RP auf einem RP-Server betreibt, auszulachen), manchmal erkunde ich auch alte Gebiete oder alte Instanzen. Aber das eher selten. Mir kommt es so vor, als könntest oder wolltest du nicht verstehen, warum man nur auf Level 80 kommen und Lila ausgerüstet sein möchte. Aber das ist das Ziel sehr vieler Leute, und wenn sie die vielen anderen großartigen Aspekte des Spiels ignorieren möchten, kannst du nicht sagen, dass das falsch ist, dass man doch vielmehr den alten Content lange genießen müsse, dass man sich doch lieber mal etwas mehr Zeit mit Instanzen lassen soll. Du kannst den Leuten keine andere Spielweise aufzwingen.

Dazu kommt, dass Blizzard, trotz all der flames, whines, mimimis und sonstwas hier im Forum und auch im offiziellen Forum, es offensichtlich schafft, Millionen von Leuten so zufrieden zu machen, dass es ihnen 13 Euro monatlich wert ist. Also scheinen sie sich doch wohl nicht nur um 5 bis 10% der Community zu kümmern, oder? Und ja, bevor das kommt, ich weiß, bald kommt AION, bald kommt SW:ToR, früher hieß es "WAR is coming!!" und "Alle erwachsenen spielen bald Age of Conan, dann sind nur noch Kiddies in WoW!". Dazu sag ich mal nix weiter...

Zitat Anfang
--------------
Aber nach meiner Erfahrung im Spiel würde ich davon ausgehen, daß erst diese 5% der Spieler wirklich den End Content durch oder fast durch haben.
--------------
Zitat Ende

Wie gesagt, nicht durch haben heißt nicht, dass man damit nicht seinen Spaß hat. Aber der Text hier ist eh schon zu lang für Wiederholungen.

P.S.: Du kannst Blizzard nicht vorwerfen, dass sie Gewinn machen. Sie bieten ein Produkt, dass 11 Millionen Leute gekauft und abonniert haben. Wem das Produkt nicht gefällt, muss es nicht kaufen. Wer zufrieden ist, zahlt weiter seine Monatsgebühren.
Wenn mir etwas nicht gefällt, geb ich es zurück oder verkauf es bei Ebay. Anscheinend halten die Leute, die zwar ständig meckern, aber immer noch spielen, es anders...

P.P.S.: "Du hast mehr als die erlaubte Anzahl von Zitatblöcken benutzt"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (4. Juli 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Es geht wieder mal nur um Dinge, die höchstens 5% der Spieler jemals sehen werden. Das sind die 5%, die das Rollenspiel WoW wie einen Wettlauf spielen. Schneller auf 80, schneller den Boss gelegt, schneller die Ini geschafft, schneller das Equip gefarmt und bei der Fraktion exalted. Und dann ist nach ein paar Tagen bis Wochen das Jammern wieder groß, daß man ja nichts zu tun hat...BUHUUU!!


Sorry, aber leider möchte *mind. 70% der gesamten WoW Community eher Erweiterungen, neue inis und neues Equip.*



Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Das führt dann zu solch irren Aussagen wie:
> Die ganze Community giert seit JAHREN!! nach Housing! Ach nee, es ist aufwendig?


Du weißt gar nicht wie aufwendig es ist! 
Er hat doch gesagt, dass wenn sie an Housing effektiv arbeiten, um es life zu bekommen, *für nichts anderes mehr Zeit hätten.* 
*Andere Dinge sind VIEL WICHTIGER!* (wurden genannt) 

Du kommst mir sehr, sehr egoistisch vor, weil du nicht verstehst, dass der Großteil der Community andere Dinge bevorzugt, als das was 
du genannt hast. Und genau das macht Blizzard.


----------



## Brubanani (4. Juli 2009)

Allso ich finds gut so dann wirds einem schon nicht langweilig wer hinterher hängt kann trotzdem noch die instanzen besuchen -.-'


----------



## Dracocephalus (4. Juli 2009)

Werteste Flavastulta!


> Gut, hier sprichst du den Leuten schon mal den wirklichen "Spaß" am Endcontent ab. Bis auf 10%. Übrigens, du hast mit Prozentzahlen angefangen, ich nagel dich nicht drauf fest, ich zitiere dich nur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bezweifle auf keinen Fall, daß sie Spaß daran haben. Ich behaupte nur, daß sie auch ohne diesen ebensoviel Spaß hätten. Es hat ja schon einen Spaßfaktor, wenn etwas neu ist. Dafür müßte man eigentlich eine Studien machen: Einen Teil der Spieler enthält man jede Form von Information zu einer Erweiterung vor, die anderen bekommen sie geliefert. Gut, daß ist natürlich so nicht möglich, aber es ist bekannt, daß allein das Wissen darum, daß ander etwas haben, was man selber nicht hat, dazu führt, daß dieses als besonders gut und nötig befunden wird. Daraus folgt dann, daß man es auch haben möchte und sich freut, wenn man es hat. 



> Verzeih, aber worüber willst du sonst berichten? "Der Taurendruide "Imbär" hat gestern im Schlingendorntal eine halbe Stunde lang Kräuter gepflückt, bis ein Level 80 Allianz-DK in grüner Ausrüstung vorbeikam und ihn tötete."?



Wenn man anderen Content einführt, hat man auch anderen Themen. Man orientiert sich da leider an der realen Welt, wo bestimmte Fähigkeiten oder Eigenschaften dafür sorgen, daß verstärkt berichtet wird, was einen Feedbackloop erzeugt. Worüber berichtet wird, ist interessant, also wird nochmehr darüber berichtet. Letztlich ist der Rezipient davon überzeugt, daß das, worüber berichtet wurde, eine wichtige Sache ist, die er auch besitzen/können/probieren muß. Und natürlich muß man denen huldigen und sie cool finden, über die berichtet wurde. Klappt auch hervorragend mit C-Promis und Solarium-Dieter, die ein paar Pickelgesichter hypen, die eigentlich nichts können. Aber ich schweife ab...^^


> Und was heißt eigentlich bei dir "Endcontent erreichen"? heißt das Ulduar clear mit allen noch so harten Hardmodes? Oder kann darunter vielleicht auch "Wir machen mit unserer Gilde nen gemütlichen Ulduarrun und wipen uns dumm und dämlich, lachen drüber und freuen uns, wenn der Boss dann mal liegt." fallen? Denkst du denn, dass nur 5 bis 10% der Spielerschaft sich überhaupt für die High End-Inis interessieren?



Es geht letztlich darum, die angebotenen Neuerungen sinnvoll zu nutzen. Wer am Dauerwipe Spaß hat...gut, der darf das eben machen. Es geht darum, den End Content betreten zu können, mit einer Chance, ihn in den nächsten Wochen clear zu haben. Natürlich mit dem Nebenziel, seinen Char die bestmögliche Ausrüstung anzutun, die das Spiel bis dato bieten kann.



> Neue Instanzen im Low Level-Bereich sind einfach den Aufwand nicht wert. Du sprachst von "guten Herausforderungen". Die meisten Leute spielen mit ihren 80ern, welche Herausforderung würde eine Ini für Level 30 da bieten?



Du bist schon voll in der Denke drin, daher wird es Dir schwerfallen, das zu verstehen: Jeder ist mal 30. Und ist man da, freut man sich über den Content. Es gibt ja auch vier 55-60er Inis (Schwarzfelssitze, Düsterbruch, Strat und Scholo) plus fünf Raids (AQ40, AQ25, Pechschwingenhort, MC und Ony). Da geht man als 80er auch recht locker durch und die sind vom Content her über Questen auch schön verknüpft. Natürlich MUSS man da nicht rein, aber keiner würde fordern, sie abzuschaffen, weil sie ja auf 80 keine Herausforderung mehr sind. 


> Bei dir hört es sich so an, als ob die Community eigentlich dagegen ist, dass es neue, schwerere Herausforderungen gibt. Und wer Naxx zum Ulduarrelease noch nicht clear hatte, kann sich weiter erst an Naxx versuchen. Es ist ja nicht so, dass die alten Inis die Tore schließen.



Sicherlich ist niemand dagegen, daß es solche gibt, aber nochmal die Frage: Wer kann diese denn nutzen? Wieviele Spieler (X Prozent) sind z.B. 6 Monate nach erscheinen von WotLK schon soweit, daß sie mit der Chance auf Sieg in Ulduar rumlaufen? Das bedeutet aber, daß es für 100-X Prozent der Spieler völlig egal ist, ob dieser Content vor sechs Monaten erschienen ist oder erst heute erscheint. Es ist schlicht interessant, wie hoch dieser Prozentsatz ist.


> Neue Instanzen, neue Gebiete, neue Berufe müssen einfach zwingend neue Vorteile, bessere Belohnungen größere Ausrüstungsverbesserung mit sich bringen. Ansonsten würde man sich sie mal "angucken", nie wieder reingehen und Blizzard hat sich die Mühe umsonst gemacht. Tut mir Leid, aber so und genau so ist und denkt die Community, auch wenn dir das vielleicht nicht passt oder du es nicht wahrhaben willst.



Du gehst nur von denen aus, die schon alles haben. Die sonst nichts zu tun haben und sich langweilen. Ich gehe von denen aus, die noch im Spiel sind, noch aufsteigen können, noch nicht alle Berufe perfekt beherrschen und noch blau-grün rumlaufen. Für diese müßten nicht alles schneller, weiter, höher sein, sondern einfach nur anders und mehr. Noch ein paar neue Rezepte, die man auch mit 35 nutzen kann. Ein paar schöne Items für den 48er. Das SIND Vorteile für diese Stufen. Sieh doch nicht immer alles aus dem 80er-Full-Epic-und-hab-nix-zu-tun-Blickwinkel.


> In der existierenden Welt gibt es genug zu entdecken, wie bereits besprochen, aber es gibt einfach keinen Grund, außer Nostalgie, sich diesen Entdeckungen ausführlich zu widmen.



Da hatte Blizz eine andere Meinung und führte die Erfolge ein ^^ Was noch fehlen würde, wären ein paar Questreihen, die in ein paar alte Gebiete und Inis führen, um wieder etwas Zusammenhang zu gewähren. 



> Und dass es auch Content ohne Addon gibt, ist logisch, siehe Sunwell, siehe jede neue Instanz, etc.



Eben! Wenn es sowas weiterhin gibt, aber eben mal ein Jahr kein großes Addon, dafür aber andere schöne Dinge wie z.B. Housing, sollten doch auch die gefrusteten 80er nichts dagegen haben. Sunwell hätte man auch noch schön strecken können, indem man weniger Ruf vergibt oder weniger Daylies anbietet. Aber dann hätten alle geschrieen, daß das ja viel zu lange dauert und nur doofes Farmen ist. Dafür haben sie jetzt  gerufen, daß das zu kurz war und ja nur einfaches Farmen.... Man kann es nie richtig machen...



> Vielleicht klicken dann relativ viele Leute auf das 2., aber dann beschweren sich wieder alle, dass Blizzard die Geschichte verhunzt, dass Northrend langweilig wird, dass endlich mal ein neues Add On kommen soll...



Es gibt immer genug, die sich beschweren. Wichtig dabei ist, wer sich beschwert und mit welchem Grund. Die Geschichte ist schon so verhunzt, daß man da nicht mehr viel falsch machen kann. Sich darüber zu beschweren hat wenig Sinn. Northrend wird den ersten dann langweilig, wenn sie 80 sind und ihre Epics haben, egal wieviel des Kontinents sie noch nicht gesehen haben. Zudem Langeweile nur dann aufkommt, wenn man nichts zu tun hat. Mit neuen Questen und Events kann man dem entgegenwirken.


> Also, welche Nachteile hat der Spieler, wenn Y existiert, er aber noch X säubern muss? Keine!! Y ist da und er kann reingehen wann er will, von mir aus auch mit frisch 80 und sich durchziehen lassen. Und welche Vorteile hat das? Richtig, man kann reingehen, so man denn will.



Der Nachteil ist, daß er, sobald er auch nur gerade die Anforderungen erfüllt, sofort weiter, weiter, weiter hetzt. Da wird die Instanz nicht schön bespielt und die beste Ausrüstung zusammengesucht, bis man es in der nächsten gemütlich angehen läßt. Das wiederum sorgt für Frust in der höheren Ini, der aber nicht in einer Einsicht mündet, sondern in bettelnden Spielern, die gezogen werden möchten und/oder sich die Items im AH kaufen. Das kostet alles Geld. Einige Gilden bieten Item-Raids gegen Gebühr an (Gold oder Euro) und wir erinnern uns an die ZA-Bären-Raids vor Torschluß für 20k Gold. Sowas sorgt dann dafür, daß Goldverkäufer große Kasse machen. Als WoW noch 5 Mio Spieler hatte und es noch kein BC gab und sehr viele Spieler schon den Content durch hatten und gute Items zur Hand, gab es kaum Goldverkäufer. Rein rechnerisch hätte es sich schon lohnen müssen, aber die Nachfrage war gering. Das ist nur ein Aspekt.

---Zitat---
Und ich kann mir AUSSUCHEN, wofür ich einlogge. Ich kann wählen, was ich gerne machen würde. Und was ist verkehrt daran, wenn ich (in der Regel) nur diese Aspekte des Spiels nutze?
---Ende---

Es geht darum, daß jemand, der z.B. gerne schnelle Autos fährt, immer daran interessiert sein wird, daß ein neues schnelles Auto auf den Markt kommt. Wer also nur raided, ist natürlich daran interessiert, neuen Content in diesem Bereich zu bekommen. Das ist eine Art Betriebsblindheit. Erweitert man seinen Horizont und sieht, was es noch so gibt, sinkt automatisch die Zeit, die man in Punkt 1 investiert hat, da sie sich nun auf drei, vier Bereiche aufteilt. Und damit dauert es auch länger, bis ein Bedarf nach Neuem besteht.
Wenn Dich das erfüllt und Du gerne den vollen Preis für 20% des Produktes zahlst, ist das Deine Sache. Es ist nur nicht so wirklich ökonomisch...

---Zitat---
Mir kommt es so vor, als könntest oder wolltest du nicht verstehen, warum man nur auf Level 80 kommen und Lila ausgerüstet sein möchte.
---Ende---

Exakt! Genau diese Art zu denken, kann ich nicht verstehen. Oder besser: Warum suche ich mir dann kein Spiel, daß diesen lästigen Kram drumherum gleich ganz wegläßt. Wenn man z.B. PvP so gerne mag, kann man GuildWars spielen, wo man sofort einen MaxLevel-Char bauen kann und sich die besten Items abholt. Warum ein Rollenspiel spielen, wenn man genau den Rollenspielpart gar nicht spielen möchte. Jeder Rollenspieler weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, daß der Weg das Ziel ist. Man hat Spaß beim Questen und Aufsteigen. Ist man erstmal oben, fehlt die Herausforderung und man beginnt schnell, sich zu langweilen. Natürlich ist das Erreichen der letzten Stufe ein Ansporn, aber es ist nicht das Ziel. Das Ziel ist, auf dem Weg dahin maximalen Spaß zu haben. Ist man angekommen, fängt man gleich wieder von vorne an. 

---Zitat---
Aber das ist das Ziel sehr vieler Leute, und wenn sie die vielen anderen großartigen Aspekte des Spiels ignorieren möchten, kannst du nicht sagen, dass das falsch ist, dass man doch vielmehr den alten Content lange genießen müsse, dass man sich doch lieber mal etwas mehr Zeit mit Instanzen lassen soll. Du kannst den Leuten keine andere Spielweise aufzwingen.
---Ende---

ICH kann das nicht, das kann nur Blizzard. Und sie haben es gemacht. Zwischen Classic und BC z.B. haben sie die Spieler gezwungen, sich mit dem zu beschäftigen, was sie hatten. Es gab kaum Neues. Inzwischen zwingen sie den Spieler (zumindest indirekt, wie ich mit dem Gruppenzwang ausdrücken wollte) in eine andere Spielweise, die eher auf Geschwindigkeit ausgelegt ist, weil kaum ein Monat vergeht, wo nicht etwas oben drauf gesetzt wird. Das ist ein gewisses Dilemma. Findet man an einem einsamen Strand eine Geldbörse im Wasser, in der z.B. 1000€ drin sind, wird man sie ordnungsgemäß abgeben oder das Geld behalten? Ist das abhängig davon, ob man gut situiert ist oder kaum über die Runden kommt? Wenn man Spaß am Spiel hat und jemand bietet einem mehr an, nimmt man das oder sagt man, ich komme später darauf zurück? Die meisten Menschen werden das Geld am Strand einstecken und sich freuen (es ggf. sogar mit ihrem Gewissen vereinbaren, denn wer soviel Geld rumschleppt, kann ja nur reich sein und wird das nicht vermissen, oder), sogar die, für die das Geld nichts am Leben ändert. Und die meisten Spieler werden den neuen Content nutzen und sich freuen, auch die, die vorher mit Spiel völlig zufrieden waren und es auch noch viele Monate geblieben wären.

---Zitat---
Und ja, bevor das kommt, ich weiß, bald kommt AION, bald kommt SW:ToR, früher hieß es "WAR is coming!!" und "Alle erwachsenen spielen bald Age of Conan, dann sind nur noch Kiddies in WoW!". Dazu sag ich mal nix weiter...
---Ende---

Es werden Spiele kommen, die WoW in die Schranken weisen. Dann wird Blizz den Abopreis dumpen. Da werden die anderen nicht mitziehen können, weil sie noch keine X Jahre soviel Geld geschaufelt haben wie Blizz. Den Startvorteil einzuholen wird noch lange dauern.

---Zitat---
Wenn mir etwas nicht gefällt, geb ich es zurück oder verkauf es bei Ebay. Anscheinend halten die Leute, die zwar ständig meckern, aber immer noch spielen, es anders...
---Ende---

Genau. Und wem nicht gefällt, was die Politiker machen, der darf nicht meckern, der muß eben eine eigene Partei gründen. Sorry, aber das ist keine Art, mit Kritik umzugehen. Wem WoW nicht gefällt, der meckert nicht, der hört einfach auf. Wer meckert und dennoch spielt, das sind die, denen das Spiel gefällt, die aber mit der Richtung, die es in letzter Zeit nimmt, nicht zufrieden sind. Sie sind letztlich dazu bereit, das Spiel zu verlassen, aber das ist eher ein WorstCase-Szenario, wenn es noch schlimmer wird. Viel lieber würden sie es sehen, daß man auf sie hört und die Richtung ändert. Wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren.

---Zitat---
P.P.S.: "Du hast mehr als die erlaubte Anzahl von Zitatblöcken benutzt"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---Ende---

Ich auch...*seufz*

D.


----------



## Antigonos (4. Juli 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Du hast keinen Peil oder? Wer stellt den zumeist den Raid Leiter, MT und co.? Das sich der gesamte Raid aus RND zusammen setzt ist klar. Aber das viele Spieler in den Schlüsselpositionen zumeist aus den Raid Gilden kommen sollte dir schon klar sein. Oder meinst du das der MT davorne der Crit Immun ist und über XXX Leben verfügt, ein Casual Gamer ist? Mitnichten.
> 
> Auch wenn  die Progress- und Raidgilden vllt nur 20% der Spieler in WoW stellen, ohne sie wird dem Spiel und der Community rund um WoW mehr als 50% verloren gehen.
> 
> MfG



ist ja süß wo eigentlich lebst du in der längst vergangenen classic welt? Lol mein Pala is MT hatte ne Woche nach BC Naxx10 und kurz danach Naxx25 clear 2Wochen nach Ulu war der 10er mod 10bosse down... alles nich so toll i was ABER alles 100% rnd grp nix mit leuten aus den "tollen" raidgilden... klar i spiele seit 4jahren und s gab auch n paar sehr extreme jahre aber nun bin i nur noch gelegenheitsspieler und bin trotzdem t7,5 - t8 equipt und die raids bastel i mir auch selber zusammen in der regel komplett random. ich will damit nur sagen das die zeiten wo die "Schlüßelpositionen" von eingespielten Leuten aus den tollen raidgilden besetzt waren is lange geschichte und nich mehr nötig... ich sage nich das das gut oder schlecht is nur das es so is...

mfG


----------



## Clunck (5. Juli 2009)

Antigonos schrieb:


> ist ja süß wo eigentlich lebst du in der längst vergangenen classic welt? Lol mein Pala is MT hatte ne Woche nach BC Naxx10 und kurz danach Naxx25 clear 2Wochen nach Ulu war der 10er mod 10bosse down... alles nich so toll i was ABER alles 100% rnd grp nix mit leuten aus den "tollen" raidgilden... klar i spiele seit 4jahren und s gab auch n paar sehr extreme jahre aber nun bin i nur noch gelegenheitsspieler und bin trotzdem t7,5 - t8 equipt und die raids bastel i mir auch selber zusammen in der regel komplett random. ich will damit nur sagen das die zeiten wo die "Schlüßelpositionen" von eingespielten Leuten aus den tollen raidgilden besetzt waren is lange geschichte und nich mehr nötig... ich sage nich das das gut oder schlecht is nur das es so is...
> 
> mfG


Ka auf welchem Kack server du spielst aber auf Azshara läufts so, Grade nen Maly 25 raid geleadet & MT gemacht und ich zähle mich zu den Proraidern da wir ulduar seit 1 monat clear haben und Hardmodes machen.

Ulduar 25 kannst mit totalen Random Leuten vergessen, wenn ich sowas Starte kommt der MT, RL & Healer meist aus den Top Gilden. Die sache ist die es gibt 2 arten von Random raids einmal die von den Casuals 4h Naxx 25, oder die von Pro Gilden die nur untereinander statt finden mit Twinks die dann Naxx in 2h clearen und auch mal Ulduar gehen und in 5h bis Vezax kommen.

T8 eq ist keine Seltenheit mehr bin selbst Hardmode EQ mit Main, Tank Twink ist auch t8,5 größten teils. 

Ka ohne ProgressGilden währen viele Server Leer, Frag mal Mug´thol was da jetzt los ist seit Irae aod hin getranst ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenay (5. Juli 2009)

Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht!Mich kotzt es auch an, das eine Erweiterung nach der nächsten kommt,obwohl man noch nicht mal in Classic oder BC alles geschafft und gesehen hat.
Diese Sache mit dem "Housing" wäre mal richtig nett, wenn es mal kommen würde,denn bei RoM(Runes of Magic) gibt es so etwas wie "Housing" bereits.
Es gibt ingsgesamt so viel, was Blizzard eher dazupatchen könnte, als zig neue Instanzen oder T-Sets.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (5. Juli 2009)

> Leute, es geht um HOUSING. Der Heilige Gral unter den Wünschen der Community. Dafür könnte ich sogar auf ein Addon verzichten...oder zwei.



ok hier musste ich lachen
ob jetzt in dala langweilen oder in meinem haus is doch egal. wenn du dafür auf content usw verzichten willst.... naja spiel hdro da gibbet dat 
oder RoM



> !Mich kotzt es auch an, das eine Erweiterung nach der nächsten kommt,obwohl man noch nicht mal in Classic oder BC alles geschafft und gesehen hat.


Naja aber sind das jetzt die Entwickler schuld oder die leute die es geschafft haben? es zwingt dich doch keiner eine erweiterung zu kaufen wenn sie erscheint du hättest genauso gut 60 bleiben können und erst naxx clearen bevor du auf 70 gelevet bist. Es ist deine entscheidung wie du das spiel spielen wilölst und wenn du nicht alles sehen kannst musst du damit leben oder mehr zeit investieren



> Eben! Wenn es sowas weiterhin gibt, aber eben mal ein Jahr kein großes Addon, dafür aber andere schöne Dinge wie z.B. Housing, sollten doch auch die gefrusteten 80er nichts dagegen haben. Sunwell hätte man auch noch schön strecken können, indem man weniger Ruf vergibt oder weniger Daylies anbietet. Aber dann hätten alle geschrieen, daß das ja viel zu lange dauert und nur doofes Farmen ist. Dafür haben sie jetzt gerufen, daß das zu kurz war und ja nur einfaches Farmen.... Man kann es nie richtig machen...


richtig



> Ich bezweifle auf keinen Fall, daß sie Spaß daran haben. Ich behaupte nur, daß sie auch ohne diesen ebensoviel Spaß hätten. Es hat ja schon einen Spaßfaktor, wenn etwas neu ist. Dafür müßte man eigentlich eine Studien machen: Einen Teil der Spieler enthält man jede Form von Information zu einer Erweiterung vor, die anderen bekommen sie geliefert. Gut, daß ist natürlich so nicht möglich, aber es ist bekannt, daß allein das Wissen darum, daß ander etwas haben, was man selber nicht hat, dazu führt, daß dieses als besonders gut und nötig befunden wird. Daraus folgt dann, daß man es auch haben möchte und sich freut, wenn man es hat.


jo das is ganz einfache psychologie was allerdings keine begründung dafür sein kann dass man jetzt das housing einführen sollte. Es sind nunmal 11millionen menschen in der welt von blizzard unterwegs und alle haben andere wünsche. man kann es NIEMALS allen recht machen. Ich persönlich spiele wow nur wegen der wirklich gelungenen mischung aus pvp und pve. PvP gibts zwar woanders deutlich besser in Guild Wars zB aber das man zu einem Gelungen PvP Teil auch einen grandiosen PvE teil geboten bekommt ist in meinen augen einzigartig. Ich freue mich über jede neue instanz und mag die herrausforderung eines arenakampfes. Housing wäre mir scheiss egal. und jetzt sag mir mal warum blizzard auf dich hören sollte und meine wünsche außenvor lassen sollte.


----------



## JimmeyMV (5. Juli 2009)

sig gelesen?


----------



## Figetftw! (5. Juli 2009)

JimmeyMV schrieb:


> sig gelesen?


<3 deine sig


----------



## Noriel (5. Juli 2009)

Wer Hosuing haben will soll sims spieln und nich WoW.


----------



## donnydon123 (5. Juli 2009)

man du bsit am rumjammern und nicht die community. du vertrittst gerade die breite masse an spielern die unbedingt schnell lvl 80 sein wollen und schnell t8,5 haben wollen es aber nich erreichen....und sich daher auf den nächsten patch mit der emblem änderung freuen.....
ich denk mal die wenigsten gilden haben ulduar komplett clear auf hardmode und nur die casuals die einfach nich weiter kommen als bis levithan heulen rum das alles zu schnell geht bzw. das sie mehr wollen naja sowas wie du ist nicht viel besser... über rumheulern beschweren aber selbst jammern bis zum geht nich mehr

ach ja deine meinung zu housing ich weiß nich ob das ernst gemeint ist... ich hoffe nicht denn housing ist total sinnlos entweder man steht in dalaran rum und tut nichts gibt mit seinem mount an oder man kauft sich ein haus für 100.000 gold und dazu noch eine neue tapete wo dann irgendwann mal ein paar spieler reinkommen wenn überhaupt oO

und du solltest vlt nicht 9 twink anfangen sondern ein nach dem anderen spielen... 9 stück auf einmal ist der größte schwachsinn und das du ein neuen npc entdeckt hast juckt hier kaum jemanden oO das ist immernoch ein mmorpg und kein rollenspiel im klassischen sinne wenn du wirklich ne groß welt haben willst dann solltest du vlt oblivion spielen oder second life da haste auch ne große welt und entdeckst jeden tag was neues... zudem geht es in wow nicht darum npcs zu entdecken und ich wette bei 9 twinks hast du wenn überhaupt nur ein main der dann lvl 80 wenn überhaupt immerhin sagst du ja du hättest noch nie geraidet.

ich weiß gerade nich wie ich dich ansehen soll... als eine art rebell oder als eine art versager der nich richtig spielen kann bzw. das spiel nich versteht?! oO bitte klär mich auf thx ach und ich denk mal den text wirst du eh nich lesen daher hab ich mir beim schreiben keine große mühe gegeben, schlechtes deutsch, grammatikalische feher sowie rechtschreibfehler jucken mich nicht dein text war nich besser...

mfg 
du nervst!


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (5. Juli 2009)

öähm ja es is eher umgekehrt blizzard hört auf die viel beschäftigten und schwächt alles damit die alles schneller erreichen mir is schnuppe wenn ich alles leer geräumt habe aus den inis das ich herum heule sicher nicht da geh ich dan halt mit um den anderen das equip zu sichern und wenns die haben dan gehe ich halt pvp machen oder nerve die allys hordies mit meinen pvp charas herum gibt genug zu tun als zu heulen omg ich werden den nie sehen ....etc spielt pokemon und /leavt mmorpgs ihr versaut alles 

wow is sowieso zum pokemon spiel geworden obwohl auch pokemon seine schwierigkeit troz vielen käufern nie verloren hat .....tja


/wow - / aion +





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littlestream (5. Juli 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit ca. drei Jahren, habe mit Classic angefangen, dann kam bald BC. Ich habe neun Twinks, die alle gelevelt werden wollen und den festen Entschluß, mit jedem alle Questen zu machen. Mit keinem davon hab ich schon alle Classic-Inis durch, Raids noch gar keine. Ich war noch in keiner Ini in BC. Es gibt noch soviel zu sehen und zu erforschen. Erst kürzlich habe ich wieder mal einen mir bis dahin unbekannten NPC in einer kleinen Ecke eines Gebietes gefunden. Sowas macht Spaß, das zeigt mir, daß ich eben noch viel erforschen kann. Es drängt mich nicht zum PvP und dieses industrialisierte Raiden und Ini-Farmen auf Zeit und mit klaren Vorgaben, wer denn würdig ist geht mir ziemlich am Arm vorbei.
> 
> [...]
> 
> So schwer kann es ja nicht sein, mal in die Serverstatistiken zu schauen, um zu sehen, wieviele Spieler den End-Contend denn schon gesehen haben. Wie hoch ist der Anteil derer, die Illidan gelegt haben? Ich würde sagen, eher sehr klein. Und an denen soll man sich orientieren? An einem Extrem der Gauss-Funktion?



Das merkst du erst jetzt? Natürlich ist es bequemer Ehre als Währung zu haben, natürlich ist es bequemer, dass alle Instanzen vom Schwierigkeitsgrad runter gedreht wurden, ebenso die Levelanforderungen für Items, jedoch die Stats die gleichen sind, natürlich ist es bequemer, wenn jetzt jeder Boss blau droppt, wo doch früher die meisten nur grünen Stuff droppten, natürlich ist es bequemer deutlich weniger Ep zum leveln zu brauchen, natürlich ist es bequemer, wenn jeder alles kann und Skill 2. rangig wird, natürlich ist es bequemer ....

Und Ich könnte diese Liste noch ein Stück fortsetzen ... Noch bevor Activision seine Finger im Spiel hatte, hat Blizz aus dem "Massenphänomen" ein "Massenprodukt" gemacht.
So ca ein 3/4 Jahr nachdem WoW rauskam fing der Trend an einer breiteren Masse Zugang zu verschaffen. Damit es jedoch auch jeden anspricht, mussten bestimmte Dinge geändert werden, sie waren "zu speziell" . Es waren Dinge, die dem Spiel Atmosphäre gaben, doch für die "Haudrauf-Fraktion" oder auch die "Gear > all -Fraktion" waren diese Dinge "zu kompliziert"


----------



## Neitmaer (5. Juli 2009)

Wochenlanges stinklangweiliges Farmen verleiht einem Spiel also Atmosphäre?

Da musst ich grad echt ein wenig schmunzeln...

Das was sich im Grunde hauptsächlich am Spiel geändert hat ist die Community.. viele nehmen das irgendwie gar nicht wahr.


----------



## nascalos (5. Juli 2009)

Naja wie schon erwähnt hatt es diesmal nur einen grund warum der nächste patch nun so schnell kam. oder kommt. Aion. haben se bei jeden mmo doch bisher so gemacht... damit wir blos nicht das neue antesten^^.

Und zum Thema wow wird immer schlechter. hmm nein Wow wird immer Jünger. Als es rauskam haben es ein paar Jugendliche gespielt, Erwachsene usw.  Im Forum war genau so ein geflame und beschwerden wie jetzt auch. Vll ned ganz so viel weil halt zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht so viel spielten. 

Klar mir gefallen auch viele änderungen überhaupt nicht und der geringe zeitaufwand. Gut ein paar änderungen waren schon ok. Aber hey anscheinend steh ich mit dieser Meinung nur mit wenigen Leute da. Denn auch wenn es heißt "böses activision"  die wollens der mehrzahl der Spieler gerecht machen. 
Mal wieder blödes Beispiel wenn 10% die cdu wählen und 90% die csu die 10% der cdu wähler dann im forum flamen und die anderen 90% ruigh sind.... soll dann auch einfach die csu abgestoßen werden und die cdu dafür aufsteigen. Damit es im forum ruhe ist. 

Wie gesagt warte derzeit auf Aion. Die beta ist schon mal top. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dunkelheit13 (5. Juli 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Habe gerade das Interview mit Tom Chilton gelesen und bin daher extrem wütend...
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/features/5000/tom-chi...r-wow-patch-3-2
> 
> ...


was ich dazusage housing würde ein  bissle sinn geben das spiel zuspielen.weil  nur pvp  und die geschichte eh nicht mehr stimmt, und die inis in nordend zuerreichen soll man ja am besten T??irgendwas haben und einfach durch rauschen equip looten und das wars,ich habe in der amerikanischen beta wow angefangen zuspielen und mnahcer sagt oha der  arbeitet nix im rl der hat zeit,ne leute ich hatte nen bösen unfall war fast  im rollstuhl nur meine beiden hüften sind kaputt,aber egal, wow hat mich  vor frust vom alk weggebracht ,habe alle bücher bis jetzt gelesen,und wenn man den verlauf von wow so anschaut wird den spielern nur den Mund wässrig gemacht und dann war es nur kalte luft was kam.
ich war in mc mit  raidgruppe fraktion egal  in bc ,da wurde noch  ne gruppe zusammen gestellt und jede woche stück für stück(boss  um boss)frei geraidet,und heute  schreit man rum zieht mich mal einer rf oder zulfarak .kommt seit doch einmal ehrlich zu euch selber ,macht es spass so zuspielen? einfach durch ne ini ?oder ein anderer hat ein beruf von anfang an arbeit und schweiß rein gesteckt dann kann auf einmal in  nordend jeder die lederrezepte kaufen stats zulernen??
Es gibt auch leute die keine richtige gilde haben die nur ne gilde haben wegen den bankfächern um gold zumachen so wie es gehört gold farmen/ mops killen loot verkaufen.
es gibt soviel flächen die im game nicht genutzt werden allein die berge die pilze  ;??keine fantasie?
da kann man housing schon machen  oder nicht?
Housing wurde von anfang an von wow  zich mal darüber gesprochen und bis heute  5jahre nichts gemacht.da würde neue berufe kommen wie hilzhacker für die bretter und steinmetz alles umsetzbar.
Denkt mal nach bitte,auch sagen zukönnen wenn der tag  schei?? war das hause habe ich  mit eigner kraft und spielfreude gebaut ,denkt mal nach bitte?
oder nicht nur gilden häuser ?ßdenkt mal nach?dei allianz hat betten in den häuser und die horde? primitve Halbaffen?müßen auf en boden schlafen?das erinnert mich an den film Planet der affen so sehn  die horde aus (bin selber hordler ,hatte schon paarmal allianzler geslöscht lvl 60,70er.
Housing,.........ja ein traum in und von wow spielrn wenn es nur einige sind ,sind es doch viele
Denkt mal drüber nach ,,und omg heult net rum das ist ein game.
so zum schluss von den  verwirrenden brief,IHR sollt das game beherschen und nicht das game euch.
es gibt ein geheimnis davor hat sogar blizzardt angst das es wieder eintreffen könnte ,der komplette absturz aller server auf einmal ,war schon einmal da,also denkt drüber nach!
und irgend wann kann es passieren das blizzardt dann schluss macht und wow und euer geld ist futzsch .denkt mal drüber nach...wir sind kunden und blizzardt muß uns was bieten.also  tschöö ein grüner orc lach)


----------



## Tharinn (5. Juli 2009)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Housing,ach das wäre was feines*träum*
> 
> aber nein es muss immer schneller und immer mehr loot geben,was ist so schwer an Housing?
> 
> ...



Ich hätte auch nichts gegen eine gepflegte Jägerhütte, aber, wo das Hindernis für Blizzard ist, das einzuführen - im Vergleich zu HdRO - das fragst du nicht ernsthaft, nein? HdRO hat Housing von Anfang an in der Pipeline gehabt, es war sogar meines Wissens von Anfang an integriert. Bei WoW gibt es nicht einmal einen Ansatz dafür, WoW müsste über weite Strecken komplett neu programmiert werden. Der vom TE zitierte Programmieraufwand ist durchaus realistisch, allerdings, wie eingangs gesagt, wär ich schon dafür, sowas - vielleicht ja stückweise - einzuführen ...


----------



## Darkblood-666 (5. Juli 2009)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> und weißt du was?
> ich kanns nicht mehr hören das sich leute über andere leute beschweren von wegen: mimi top gilden verlangen content, das macht das spiel kaputt....
> 
> übrigens: zeig mir mal wo eine der top gilden irgendwo verlangt, das sie sofort neuen content wollen
> ...



99% /sign
Du ersparst mir selbst nen Post zu verfassen.. ist auch zu früh am morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (5. Juli 2009)

Tharinn schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch nichts gegen eine gepflegte Jägerhütte, aber, wo das Hindernis für Blizzard ist, das einzuführen - im Vergleich zu HdRO - das fragst du nicht ernsthaft, nein? HdRO hat Housing von Anfang an in der Pipeline gehabt, es war sogar meines Wissens von Anfang an integriert. Bei WoW gibt es nicht einmal einen Ansatz dafür, WoW müsste über weite Strecken komplett neu programmiert werden. Der vom TE zitierte Programmieraufwand ist durchaus realistisch, allerdings, wie eingangs gesagt, wär ich schon dafür, sowas - vielleicht ja stückweise - einzuführen ...




Housing funktioniert halt nicht. Eine zersiedelte Landschaft wie in UO will ich auf keinen Fall haben...und ein abgespecktes Housing mit instanzen mit jeweils einem dutzend Häusern, die noch dazu alle etwa gleich aussehen,  wie in HdRO, befriedigt mich maximal ne Woche bevor ich sie einfach nur billig finde. Das ich mir dann neben meinen Pets, Reittieren, Gimmicks(verwandlungen etc.), Erfolgen und Titeln auch noch irgendwelche Gegenstände an die Wände erfarmen darf....ändert auch nichts daran das es ein endloses Time Sink mit Grafik ist. Hinzu kommt noch das dieses Time Sink Rechenpower frißt, Programmierer vermutlich Monate beschäftigt und dann auch noch bei jedem Patch ebenfalls bedient werden muss. Spielerischen Nutzen hat es bestenfalls für RPler...aber das auch nur dann wenn es halt deutlich umfangreicher und besser als in HdRO gemacht ist(weil da sind die Häuser halt austauschbar und die Gegenstände nur ein weiterer virtueller Sch****vergleich).
Das ist einfach etwas was nur dann funktioniert wenn man es wirklich gut macht und ständig verbessert....nur leider fällt es dann bei Kosten/Nutzen durch weil der Zeitaufwand einfach zu hoch wäre. Das ist ja auch der Grund weshalb Blizz das zwar immer wollte aber es dann auf Eis gelegt hat(das haben sie ja nicht grundlos mal gerade entschieden).


----------



## Tandoori (5. Juli 2009)

"*Ich kann das Jammern nicht merh hören!*, Hetzen und Patchen sind kein Rollenspiel"

Wer jammert denn grad rum ?:>


----------



## Totemkrieger (5. Juli 2009)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Und du machst dich zum Affen weil du außerstande bist Threadtitel zu quoten oder zu lesen  und beleidigend wirst,also gleicht sich das wieder aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aus dieser Aussage kann man sehr gut heraus lesen das du den Sinn von Progress-Raiden nicht verstanden hast ,sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(unterstrichen)
Trotzdem werde ich auf solche ignoranten und von Vorurteilen belasteten Aussagen nicht eingehen,sowas hat man hier schon zu oft erlebt.Einfach mal Interesse zeigen was Progress-Gilden wirklich antreibt und nicht gleich den"Die wollen doch eh nur Epix" Hammer auspacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Gorlin


----------



## HugoBoss24 (5. Juli 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Leute, es geht um HOUSING. Der Heilige Gral unter den Wünschen der Community. Dafür könnte ich sogar auf ein Addon verzichten...oder zwei.




schön für dich. ich verzichte wegen so unwichtigen sachen nicht so gern auf 1-2 addons. wenn du housing willst spiel hdro oder rom.


----------



## AngelOfAlliance (5. Juli 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Habe gerade das Interview mit Tom Chilton gelesen und bin daher extrem wütend...
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/features/5000/tom-chi...r-wow-patch-3-2
> 
> ...




/absolut sign

ich finds auch blöd das blizz von einem patch zum nächsten hechelt. mit wotlk und patch 3.1 hat man schon genug zum endecken und erfolge zu machen. da braucht man echt nicht noch mal ein neuen patch um neue inhalte rein zu tun. auch finde ich es übertrieben wie es in einer buffed news von einer neuer erweiterung zu reden. Hallo wotlk reicht echt mal es sind jetzt schon fast 900 erfolge die ich mir erarbeiten will da brauche ich nicht noch eine erweiterung die das auf 10000 erfolge hochsetzt (fiktiver wert). ich will ja das alle meine chars alle erfolge haben und nicht das es nie endet.


----------



## Broesl (5. Juli 2009)

Hi,

sry, falls ich was sage was schon kam, hab aber kb alles zu lesen. Der TE jammert, dass Blizz nur an die Hardcore Raider denkt und immer neuen Content bringt, ohne daran zu denken, dass grade die Hardcore Raider atm die angeschissenen sind, da Blizz nicht wie du gesagt hast das Spiel auf die ausrichtet sondern alles in Grund und Boden nerft, damit Casuals wie du einer bist an ihr Loot kommen. Ab dem nächsten Patch kommst du dann mit Daily Ini Quests an alle (!) T9 Teile und das ist sicher nicht was Hardcore Raider wollen. Um nur mal eins von den vielen Beispielen zu nennen. so far ...



Mfg


----------



## Antigonos (5. Juli 2009)

Clunck schrieb:


> Ka auf welchem Kack server...


Interessante Aussage wenn man bedenkt das ich nur erwähnte das man bei uns (...Durotan nebenbei) auch komplette Randomraids die durchaus auch was gerissen bekommen (ich rede dabei natürlich nich von Ulu25 ink aller Hardmods clear) aufstellen kann, was ja, wenn ich des was Du schreibst richtig deute, bei euch nich der Fall ist.
Deine Aussage is dann etwa so als würde ich sagen, dass ich 1,9k&#8364; Netto verdiene und Du antwortest darauf "Ka was für Kack Job Du hast ich verdiene nur 1,5k&#8364;..." Nachdenken sagte man mir soll manchmal wirklich was bringen und über den Satz solltest Du mal nachdenken.

Wie dem auch sei Ich bewerte hier nich ob Raids oder das Spielerische können gut, schlecht oder was auch immer ist denn des steht mir garnicht zu, ich stelle nur fest das seit BC aber spätestens seit WotLK es nicht mehr zwingend notwendig das Raids wirklich von "Top-Gilden" gestartet werden und die Schlüßelpositionen von eben deren (oder deren Twinks, oder...) Membern belegt werden damit ein Raid auch A)stattfindet und erfolgreich ist. Natürlich gibt es auch solche Raids also "Random" Raids die aus Twinks von Gildenmembern der Pro-Gamer Gilden belegt sind, warum auch nicht kann und soll doch jeder zoggen wie er will, was aber auch heißt das es Leute gibt die auf des arrogante getue mancher Leute die sich für gaaaanz toll halten weil unter ihrem Namen in game <XXXX> steht, einfach kein Bock auf sowas haben und das diese Leute auch Raiden können sollen woraus folgt das die Raids so gestaltet werden müssen (wie sie es ja auch sind) das man sie auch 100% Random machen kann...also im Endeffekt leichter als sie es mal waren. zB stelle man sich mal die 40er Raids der Classic Zeit vor, spätestens da wäre Random nix möglich gewesen.
Und solang (wie es ja viele auch texten) der großteil der Gamer noch nich mal Naxx, Maly und Ulu auf 10/25 clear haben kann man sich des große gejammer das alles sooooo leicht is doch sparen^^

mfG


----------



## Emosocke (5. Juli 2009)

Housing ist einfach sinnlos weil 99,9% der WoW Community auf RP scheißen.
Wenn ich Housing und RP will zocke ich HdRO.

und @ TE: DU bist mal der der am Meisten jammert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowser19 (5. Juli 2009)

ja ich weiß was du meinst dieses gejammer nervt mich auch..^^


----------



## Grimmzahn (5. Juli 2009)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass ein Mensch zwei Hüften hat.


----------



## donnydon123 (5. Juli 2009)

Broesl schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sry, falls ich was sage was schon kam, hab aber kb alles zu lesen. Der TE jammert, dass Blizz nur an die Hardcore Raider denkt und immer neuen Content bringt, ohne daran zu denken, dass grade die Hardcore Raider atm die angeschissenen sind, da Blizz nicht wie du gesagt hast das Spiel auf die ausrichtet sondern alles in Grund und Boden nerft, damit Casuals wie du einer bist an ihr Loot kommen. Ab dem nächsten Patch kommst du dann mit Daily Ini Quests an alle (!) T9 Teile und das ist sicher nicht was Hardcore Raider wollen. Um nur mal eins von den vielen Beispielen zu nennen. so far ...
> 
> ...



/sign !


----------



## Vrocas (5. Juli 2009)

Blizzard ist scheiße, geldgeil und sau dumm.
Wechseln wir alle auf Privat Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thamirios (5. Juli 2009)

meine meinung dazu:
jammern kann ich auch nicht mehr höhren!

ich spiele mal 5 tage die woche mal garnicht.
wenn ich spiele dann mache ich
-quests die noch offen sind nach
-farme mats um mir was bauen zu lassen
-oder helfe dem einen oder anderen gilden twink.

je nach lust und laune gehe ich zusätzlich an 1 bis 5 tagen pro woche
10er oder 25er Raids mit unserer oder der partner gilde.
bei uns ist das alles auch mit der arbeit vereinbar.
es gibt auch bei mir wochen an denen ich garnicht spiele.

ich muß leider sagen das ich, seit ich T8,5 habe langsam die lust am spiel verliere.
trotz viel offenem kontent den ich noch nicht kenne.
problem ist das mittlerweile vieles zu einfach geworden ist.

@Dracocephalus
du sprichst davon das den High end kontent nur 5% der spieler je sehen.
dann sag mir mal warum unsere durchschnitts gilde und auch unsere durchschnitts partner gilde.
trotz vieler ausgefallener raid tage schon vor Yogg Saron steht im 10er ist er down im 25er noch nicht.

Blizzard müßte nicht so viel kontent nach schieben für spieler wie uns
(die von anfang an spielen und ihren char spielen können)
wenn es nicht so viele jammerlappen geben würde,
die weinen weil sie einen boss nicht beim ersten versuch legen.

"ich erinnere mal daran, das zu zeiten von AQ40 wochen lange whipes pro boss nötig waren!"
damals war das normal und für die meisten gehörte das dazu.

fazit:
wenn blizzard nicht dem gejammer nachgeben würde das alles so schwer sei,
müßten sie auch nicht ständig kontent für gute spieler nach schieben.

----rechtschreib fehler kosten nix extra----


----------



## Crudelus (5. Juli 2009)

zock mal rom an und schau mal wie "geil" housing is, ich geh nur in das haus, weil da erstens ne truhe zum verstauen für zeug steht und 2. weil man da seine klasse wechseln kann.
ich zocke rom zwar nicht mehr, aber ich habe mal mit nem kumpel folgenden test durchgeführt:
du kannst ja mal versuchen "haus eines fremden spielers besuchen" zu machen und eine zufällige nummer einzugeben (klappt in 90%aller fälle), da wirst du sehen das in 95 von 100 häusern nur eine scheiß truhe zum lagern steht, da siehst du ja jetzt wie beliebt housing ist, ich zumindest will und brauch es nicht und wenn blizz sowas anstatt eines addons macht sag ich bb blizz

nen bg wo gilde gegen gilde antreten kann, wäre vlt überlegenswert, aber das ist es mir auch nicht wert auf ein addon zu verzichten


----------



## Syrras (5. Juli 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil kann und werde auf Housing verzichten.

Aber Orgrimmar könnte mal aus dem Flüchtlingslagerlook entwachsen...


----------



## Immondys (5. Juli 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Habe gerade das Interview mit Tom Chilton gelesen und bin daher extrem wütend...
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/features/5000/tom-chi...r-wow-patch-3-2
> 
> ...



1000% Zustimmung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thamirios (5. Juli 2009)

ich finde Housing quatsch, die sollten einfach das normale bankfach vergrößern
und einen kleiderschrank für 3 oder 4 rüstungs sets dazu machen.

dann würden die überflüssigen 1 char gilden wieder wehniger werden.


----------



## Immondys (5. Juli 2009)

Vanevil schrieb:


> Ich giere bestimmt nicht nach housing,...
> 
> Was fehlt ist Content der die Spieler wieder mit ihrer Klasse spielen lehrt, was man in Raids merkt.
> 
> ...



Im Gegensatz zu dir und Deinen wenigen Jammerern ( Die sogenannten Pro Gamer die geskriptete Mobs bashen können und regelmäßig im PvP versagen) habe ich ein Privatleben und arbeite - und die meisten anderen auch. Welche Branche bist du? Ich stecke so von 8 -20/22 Uhr im Einzelhandel fest. Da fallen einem Abends nach zwei Stunden Inze schon mal gern die Augen zu.
Also, womit verdienst DU dein Geld?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deis (5. Juli 2009)

Erklaere mir mal bitte einer was "Housing" im Bezug auf WoW zu bedeuten hat.


----------



## vicaut (5. Juli 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Ich habe neun Twinks, die alle gelevelt werden wollen und den festen Entschluß, mit jedem alle Questen zu machen.


Du bist spielsüchtig, lass dich therapieren.


----------



## alburak (5. Juli 2009)

Tharinn schrieb:


> Bei WoW gibt es nicht einmal einen Ansatz dafür, WoW müsste über weite Strecken komplett neu programmiert werden. Der vom TE zitierte Programmieraufwand ist durchaus realistisch, allerdings, wie eingangs gesagt, wär ich schon dafür, sowas - vielleicht ja stückweise - einzuführen ...



BRRRR falsch!!!

http://wow.3025-game.de/playerhousing/
housing war in der alpha vorhanden.




Thamirios schrieb:


> ich finde Housing quatsch, die sollten einfach das normale bankfach vergrößern
> und einen kleiderschrank für 3 oder 4 rüstungs sets dazu machen.
> 
> dann würden die überflüssigen 1 char gilden wieder wehniger werden.



auf ne gute idee


----------



## Vadesh (5. Juli 2009)

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen doof in Dalaran rumstehen und doof in einem eigenen Haus rumstehen?

Am doof rumstehen ändert sich nichts, und wo will man die Tausenden Häuser hinstellen? Jedes einzelne auf einer im Nether schwebende Scherbe?
Gaaaaanz toll.
Housing ist , meiner Meinung nach, das absolut Unnötigste was es in MMOs jemals gab.
So wie man Blizzard kennt kostet dieses Housing entweder XXXXX-Gold oder echte Euros (würde mich gar nicht wundern).

In sein doofes Haus würde man gehen, wenn man sich langweilt...und wenn man sich in einem Spiel langweilt sollte man den PC ausschalten und was anständiges machen.

Ich glaube keinem von Euch, dass er lieber noch 1-2 Jahre den selben scheiß machen will in WotLK, wenn er dafür sein 4m³ Haus im Nether bekommt.
Würde Blizzard das so machen, dann würden spätestens nach 3 Monaten alle Housing-Freaks rumheulen, wann denn endlich was neues kommt.


----------



## Deis (5. Juli 2009)

Danke


----------



## Splitframe (5. Juli 2009)

Vanevil schrieb:


> .
> Wer mit WotLK mit WoW angefangen hat, weiss doch gar nicht, was Raiden mal gewesen ist. Das langsame Herantasten an einen Boss, teilweise wochenlang, ihn irgendwann in Killrange zu haben und ihn in einem finalen Try zu legen und die große Freude, ihn schließlich ihn den Staub geschickt zu haben - alles nicht mehr vorhanden.



Sehe ich ganz anders.

Früher haben wir in 40 mann jeden boss nach 1 oder 2 trys gelegt mit 2-4 AFKlern.
Das alte Naxx war vllt noch ne kleine herausforderung aber MC und BWL...

Früher war man über ein item noch total froh also ein EGO erfolg.
Heute finde EQ nicht mehr so wichtig das sammelt man nebenbei.
Aber als ich letztens mit meiner Gilde in Ulduar 2 Bosse mehr als sonst besiegt hatte war ich
echt happy und zwar in der gemeinschaft und nicht nur ich alleine.

Spiele auch seit dem ersten Tag WoW und muss sagen eigentlich hatt sich viel zum guten gewendet.
Bis auf diese sache mit dem Fraktionswechsel
und das sie sich mit den Patches ein bischen Zeit lassen könnten will Ulduar noch vor dem nächsten Patch down kriegen^^


----------



## Aragorn1994 (5. Juli 2009)

vicaut schrieb:


> Du bist spielsüchtig, lass dich therapieren.


 Sucht hat nichts damit zutun, was er machen will, sondern in welchem Zeitrahmen er es macht.
Ich könnte auch sagen ich will mit 10 Chars meister Der Lehren, Das ist nicht süchtig. Wenn ich sage ich spiele 20 Std. nonstop jeden Tag dafür, dann ja.


Auf der ersten Seite jedenfalls war das Geflamme groß.
,,Welche Topgilden wollen den neuen Conten, oder schreien danach?´´.
Mein einziger gedanke zu diesem Satz waren ALLE!. Sie rushen durch den Conten wie Suppe durch ne Gabel. Haben nach 2-3 Wochen clear. Dann wollen sie doch schon neuen Content, ist ja klar.

Aber dem TE gebe ich schon recht. Man sollte weniger um die Raiddungeons kümmern, denn da kommt ja kein Schwein mit. T8 kam mitm letzten Patch T9 mitm nächsten, wo soll das Enden t99999.
Man sollte mal die Alte Welt wieder etwas aufpeppeln, für die die neu kommen, oder die die Twinken wollen. Nicht immer nur 80 Sachen nachlegen. Denn Meiner Meinung nach , Und nun kommen bitte nicht 50 Leute, das ist Schwachsinn den ich sagte nach meiner Meinung, ist die alte Welt der beste Content von allen. Der Dämmerwald, Westfall, die Todesminen, Oder auch Tirisfal und Brachland. Das sind die Gebiete, die eien Prägen. Die ersten Erfahrungen. Deshalb denke ich sollte man sich an denen nochmal ein Beispiel nehmen, und neue Quest machen, vielleicht ein neues Land für lowis, denn ich twinke momentan auch wie viele andere.

DAs ewig der neue Content kommt, kotzt einen echt an.


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Juli 2009)

Man muss ganz klar sagen, dass man "Heutzutage" Wohl pro Realm(Pool) kaum mehr als Zwie oder Drei Gilden zusammen kriegen, die Fähig wären Instanzen mit einem Schwierigkeitsgrad von AQ oder Naxx zu 60ger zeiten zu Clearen


----------



## pie (5. Juli 2009)

Ganz erlich wer brauch Housing  ist unnötig und woher willst ausgerechnet du wissen das 95% dafür wären ????

Ich will dir mal was sagen ich spiele nun auch seit mehr als 3 Jahren WoW und wie schon der Dritte in der Reihe gesagt hat, wirkliche raidgilden gibt es kaum noch ich bin glücklich noch in einer gelandet zu sein aber ich merke wie immer mehr Leute sich abzweigen und es immer schwerer wird etwas mit der Gilde zu machen. 

Was denkst du würde passieren wen pllötzlich 1 Jahrlang nichts neues kommt ausser so nen komisches Housing, exakt es würde selbst den stanthaftesten Gilden die Member nehmen und ist es das was du willst oder wie ?

/ignor Rechtschreibung bin eh schon angepisst von dem Thread

mfg 
Pie


----------



## Topfkopf (5. Juli 2009)

Wie ich schon in einem anderen Thread zum Thema housing sagte wird das wohl nie kommen weil Bliizard einfach stinkend faul geworden ist. HdRO und RoM konnten das mit einem kleinen Patch einbauen ohne auf 1-2 Addons verzichten zu müssen (ok da gibs jezz auch nich soviele bei denen^^) und das klappt bei denen anscheinend ganz gut, und sogar in dem kleinen koreanischen Spiel Nostale das vollkommen kostenlos ist war Housing von anfang an dabei und es gab nie Probleme, wieso sollte also so ein Millionen schwerer Konzern wie Blizzard das nich schaffen? Weil die Faul und geizig sind. Es laufen weltweit soviele Arbeitslose oder unterbezahlte Programmierer, grafikdesigner usw rum, da sollte es doch nicht schwer sein für einen ordentlichen durchschnittslohn 5-10 Leute mehr einzustellen die sich dann mit dem Thema befassen. Aber Blizzard schmeißt ja jetzt schon leute raus wie nix. Früher musste man nicht 8-9 stunden oder sogar 3 Tage auf eine Ticketantwort warten, heute müssen das die Programierer beantworten während die neue entwürfe zeichnen weil alle GM´s und designer "eingespart" wurden. Darum kommt auch kein anständiger raidcontent mehr zustande (kommt mir nich mit Ulduar hm, wenn ich und die anderen 24 Leute im Raid das beste momentan erhältliche eq (wovon man 90% für marken kaufen kann)mit den besten VZ´s und den besten edelsteinen hätten wären das auch nur 2-3 Trys nötig, wenn T9 rauskommt is hm bei den Progilden garantiert schon auf Farmmodus, is halt alles nur noch sache des EQ skill braucht keiner mehr(auch nicht um an das eq ranzukommen)).
Solange BLizzard auf dieser geizigen und arbeitsscheuen schiene fährt kann man nix mehr anständiges erwarten, die nächste raidinstanz sieht so aus: Ragnaros wurde wiederbelebt von irgend einem bösen Typen und wartet nun in seiner Höhle auf einen erneuten Tod.


----------



## Spectrales (5. Juli 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Die ganze Community giert seit JAHREN!! nach Housing!



Lol..


----------



## ikarus275 (5. Juli 2009)

Kenne niemanden in meinem Umfeld der Housing ausgerechnet in WoW vermissen würde. 

Ganz ehrlich, Blizz gehts nur seit Jahren am Ar*** vorbei ob der kleine Krümmel-Anteil von WoW-Spielern nach Housing schreit.
Das der Aufwand so groß wäre wie die Entwicklung eines Addons, also mal eben 1  - 1 1/2 Jahre inkl. sagen wir mal 40-80 Mitarbeiter, können die sonstwem erzählen, sie haben kein Bock drauf, weil es die Masse nicht interessiert.

In anderen Spielen macht Housing Sinn, und ist auch teil der Game-Mechanics und von daher einfach ein großer Teil des Spiels.  
In Star Wars Galaxies errichte ich mir im Keller meines eigenen Hauses meine Crafting-Maschinen, Lagere Ressourcen ein, erstelle Blaupausen und habe auch in der näheren Umgebung weitere Gebäude die ich benötige (Fabrik, Solar-Anlage oder ähnliches). 

Baue mein Haus um in einen Shop mit NPC Verkäufern, Ladentheke, Dekoration, kann die Waren präsentieren, z.b. komplette Rüstungssets ausstellen etc etc und vor allem steht dieses Haus nicht in einer bescheuerten instanzierten Zone, so wie es in WoW nur ginge, sondern es steht in der persistenten Welt.

Für was wollt ihr Housing in WOW, das ist jetzt echt mal eine ernsthafte Frage. 
Rollenspiel, boah toll, mit dem Kumpel im Haus rumstehen und sülzen. Genial. 

Ohne beispielsweie Trophäen für die Wände, ohne Anschluss an das Auktionshaus via Haus-Terminal, ohne wirklich sinnvollem Zeitvertreib in den eigenen vier Wänden (nein Rollenspiel und gegenseitiges lecken der Broschen der beiden Blutelfen im Schlafzimmer ist was für die Kleingebliebenen) d. h. spieltechnischen Sinn braucht niemand Housing.
Ok, man könnte die 75 Pets ins Haus hinstellen und nen Zoo eröffnen, das wäre was!


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (5. Juli 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Die ganze Community giert seit JAHREN!! nach Housing!



Hab ich was verpasst? housing stinkt, hoffentlich wird es nie reingepatcht.
wenn ihr housing wollt, geht nach ironforge, setzt euch in ein leeres haus und freut euch über euer housing. ist genau das selbe.....


----------



## Critical Pain (5. Juli 2009)

Der einzige der jammert, bist du, TE.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (5. Juli 2009)

Ich möcht ja keine Vermutungen aufstellen aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das Activision viel am eigentlichen WoW Konzept herumpfuscht.

Die Designer haben denke ich nicht mehr viel zu sagen.Es muss schnell gehen um die Leute bei Laune halten zu können.

Die eingefleischte WoW Community sieht sich darin natürlich mittlerweile als Ausenseiter da es immer mehr in Richtung Casual Gaming geht.

Ich persönlich habe den überblick total verloren in WoW.Für das und das Item brauchst die Marke und für das andere wieder eine andere usw....   

Das alles erinnert mich irgendwie an die Betriebsanleitung meines neuen Autos.Während die alte in 10 Minuten durchgelesen war muss ich mit der neuen den ganzen Tag verbringen um sie zu verstehen.

Find ich persönlich eine negative Wandlung des ganzen WoW konzeptes das von Grund auf eigentlich nie für Casuals ausgerichtet war.


P.S. Irgendwie wiedersprechen sich meine Aussagen aber ihr versteht es hoffentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Priester4ever (5. Juli 2009)

Ich kann das Jammern nicht mehr hören wenn alle über das Jammern Jammer...


----------



## timinatorxx (5. Juli 2009)

.........wow sucks


----------



## Salfarion (5. Juli 2009)

> "Das Problem ist nur: Es so umzusetzen, wie wir es uns vorstellen, würde sehr viel Zeit verschlingen. Vermutlich in etwa vergleichbar mit dem Arbeitsaufwand, den wir für eine ganze Erweiterung investieren. Wenn wir also jetzt Housing angehen würden, müssten wir das anstelle neuer Instanzen tun, anstelle neuer Raid-Dungeons, weiterer Zonen, zusätzlicher Talente – eben anstelle von allem, was eine Erweiterung ausmacht. Und wir glauben nicht, dass die Spieler das befürworten würden."



Was wollen die denn machen? Ganz Azeroth als Gildenhalle oder wie? So ein Blödsinn! Das ist nur eine faule Ausrede damit sie das Thema "Housing" nicht angehen müssen. 
Ein kleines instanziertes Gebiet (gerade mal so groß wie Dolanaar würde ja schon reichen) mit einem speziellen Ruhestein das ist nicht schwer. Blizzard ist faul und nichts anderes.


----------



## Priester4ever (5. Juli 2009)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> .........wow sucks



teilweise...ja


----------



## Zauberziege (5. Juli 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> Lieber ein, zwei richtig schwere Innis als Housing... Wow ist sowieso kein richtiges RPG und wer Häuser bauen will kann auch gern die Sims spielen.





Genau deswegen ist WoW kein richtiges RPG . Weil die Heulkinder immer mehr Loot und wattweis ich haben wollen.
Housing ist schon lange ganz oben auf der Wunschliste der Community. 
Und ich meine die "echte " Community, nicht dieser Kindergarten der seine Rüstung mit ihrem besten stück vergleicht.
Die Community die wirklich spielen will, sich auf die Geschichte einläßt , die Welt von WoW am Leben hält.

Die ganzen " Ichbinjasoimbaundhabetwasweisichfürrüssi " tun mir einfach nur leid.
Sie verpassen mit ihren selbstverliebten Rüstungswahn eines der besten Spiele der Welt. 
Aleine schon das Posen in den Hauptstädten ist sowas von armselig. Gottseidank sehen das 80% so. Aber die Jungs sind ja so blöd, wenn man sie drauf anspricht kapiern die nicht mal was man von ihnen will. Oder man wird gekommt Ignoriert weil man nicht in full T.Dingens ist. Man spricht ja nicht mit Fußvolk.
Ist mir auch selber passiert, ein Mitglied von " Massacre" (wir alle lieben diese Gilde) stand im Hafen von SW mit seinem Spectraltiger.
Hab ihn mal angesprochen das ich den Tiger echt cool finde, also quasi als Kompliment. Schon stand ich auf Igno. Hallo????

Bevor jetzt wieder das wort "Neid " aufkommt, habe Naxx 25 Hero mit meinem Pala auch clear, und die scheiss t gutscheine liegen noch auf der Bank.
Wenn ich sie mal brauche lös ich sie ein. Aber noch ist das nicht nötig.

Aber an alle Rüssi-Junkies, falls Housing doch mal eingeführt wird, dann könnt ihr doch eure T- wattweisich schön an die Wand hängen und sie bewundern.
Ist das nix??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flavastulta (5. Juli 2009)

Lieber Dracocephalus,

irgendwie schweift das ganze viel zu sehr vom eigentlichen Thema ab...



> Jeder ist mal 30. Und ist man da, freut man sich über den Content.



Ok, ich will mal hier anknüpfen. Es gibt mehr als genug Content für Level 30. Aber mein Char, der heute 30 ist, ist übermorgen (wenn dieser Char ein Twink ist) wahrscheinlich schon 40, wenn man effektiv levelt. Ich weiß, beim Ausruck "effektiv leveln" müssen dir die Haare zu Berge stehen. Aber das ist das, was die meisten Twinks wollen. Die meisten, nicht alle, aber die meisten. Wer nun neu in der Welt ist und auf 30, der hat auch so genug zu entdecken. Zumal auch der neue Spieler sich nicht dagegen wehren kann, schneller zu leveln als früher. Und auch der neue Spieler wird irgendwann merken, dass es trotz all der guten Story irgendwie langweilig ist und kaum Erfahrung gibt, Quests für 10 Level niedriger zu absolvieren. Zumal niedrigstufige Instanzen kaum noch genutzt werden.



> Wieviele Spieler (X Prozent) sind z.B. 6 Monate nach erscheinen von WotLK schon soweit, daß sie mit der Chance auf Sieg in Ulduar rumlaufen?



Ähm, ganz ehrlich, bist du in letzter Zeit mal in Dalaran gewesen? Man könnte meinen, der Angriff der Klonkrieger ist im falschen Film gelandet. Fast jeder läuft (lief) in T7 oder T7,5 rum. Die Equipmäßigen Vorraussetzungen sind bei fast allen Spielern gegeben, Ulduar clear zu machen. Wenn man es dann von den Fähigkeiten her nicht schafft, obwohl man schon "full epic ist", dann hat man selber was falsch gemacht...



> Du gehst nur von denen aus, die schon alles haben. Die sonst nichts zu tun haben und sich langweilen. Ich gehe von denen aus, die noch im Spiel sind, noch aufsteigen können, noch nicht alle Berufe perfekt beherrschen und noch blau-grün rumlaufen. Für diese müßten nicht alles schneller, weiter, höher sein, sondern einfach nur anders und mehr. Noch ein paar neue Rezepte, die man auch mit 35 nutzen kann. Ein paar schöne Items für den 48er. Das SIND Vorteile für diese Stufen. Sieh doch nicht immer alles aus dem 80er-Full-Epic-und-hab-nix-zu-tun-Blickwinkel.



Ok. Der Weg ist das Ziel. Das Problem ist aber, dass die Leute den Weg lieber kürzer haben wollen. Und wie bereits erwähnt, ist er in letzter Zeit auch kürzer geworden. Der Anteil der Leute, die nicht die Levelphase schnell hinter sich bringen wollen (und es auch tun), ist relativ gering. Wenige sind noch auf dem Weg, viele sind schon am Ziel. Und das Interesse an Innovationen der Levelphase ist längst nicht so groß, wie die Schreie nach neuem Content nach oben... Außer bei den Leuten, die 10 Chars haben und nicht immer das gleiche machen wollen, aber ich denke das ist auch eher die Minderheit.



> Was noch fehlen würde, wären ein paar Questreihen, die in ein paar alte Gebiete und Inis führen, um wieder etwas Zusammenhang zu gewähren.



Gerne, solange ich dann in den alten Gebieten Herausforderungen auf dem Level 80-Niveau habe. Ich würde mir verarscht vorkommen, sollte ich jetzt ständig 40er-Mobs umhauen für irgendwelche Quests.



> Man kann es nie richtig machen...



RICHTIG !!! Du kannst es nicht 11 Millionen Spielern recht machen. Du kannst nur so lange patchen, bis die wenigsten meckern. Und du kannst leider nicht alle Wünsche erfüllen.



> Der Nachteil ist, daß er, sobald er auch nur gerade die Anforderungen erfüllt, sofort weiter, weiter, weiter hetzt. Da wird die Instanz nicht schön bespielt und die beste Ausrüstung zusammengesucht, bis man es in der nächsten gemütlich angehen läßt. Das wiederum sorgt für Frust in der höheren Ini, der aber nicht in einer Einsicht mündet, sondern in bettelnden Spielern, die gezogen werden möchten und/oder sich die Items im AH kaufen.



Und wer ist daran Schuld, dass der Spieler weiter hetzt? ER SELBER. Wenn er die Instanz zu Ende spielen möchte, wird er sicher einen Raid finden, der gerade damit anfängt. Und wenn er es nicht möchte, dann geht er halt weiter, so er denn kann. Ich sehe immer noch nicht ganz, wo genau dich persönlich das stört oder dich in deinem Spielerlebnis einschränkt. Nur weil das Angebot da ist, musst du es nicht nutzen. Ich muss auch kein 2009er Modell eines Autos kaufen, nur weil es gerade neuer ist als das 2008er Modell, das ich habe. Und ich kann auch nicht zum Hersteller gehen und sagen, sie sollen mit dem nächsten Modell warten, weil ich meinen noch nicht kaputtgefahren habe und noch keinen neuen brauche.



> Wenn Dich das erfüllt und Du gerne den vollen Preis für 20% des Produktes zahlst, ist das Deine Sache. Es ist nur nicht so wirklich ökonomisch...



Wenn ich mir Premiere hole, nur um jede Woche ein Bundesligaspiel zu sehen, anstatt aller 9 Spiele, ist das auch unökonomisch. Wenn ich mir eine Tasche kaufe und sie nicht komplett vollmache ist das auch unökonomisch. Und wenn ich nicht immer den ganzen Platz von meinem Sofa ausfülle ist das auch unökonomisch. ABER das ist völlig egal. Ich bin zufrieden mit den Aspekten des Spiels, die ich nutze. Und die sind mir 13 &#8364; wert. Vorrausgesetzt, es kommt hin und wieder mal was neues dazu. Und so geht es vielen, vielen anderen Spielern auch. Willst du mir jetzt sagen, ich spiele "falsch"? So kommt es mir nämlich vor, du zeigst keinerlei Verständnis dafür, dass jemand nicht alles im Spiel machen möchte, was nur irgendwie geht.



> Exakt! Genau diese Art zu denken, kann ich nicht verstehen. Oder besser: Warum suche ich mir dann kein Spiel, daß diesen lästigen Kram drumherum gleich ganz wegläßt. Wenn man z.B. PvP so gerne mag, kann man GuildWars spielen, wo man sofort einen MaxLevel-Char bauen kann und sich die besten Items abholt.



Aha. Und welches Spiel bietest du als Alternative, wenn man Endlevel-Raidcontent spielen möchte?



> Warum ein Rollenspiel spielen, wenn man genau den Rollenspielpart gar nicht spielen möchte. Jeder Rollenspieler weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, daß der Weg das Ziel ist. Man hat Spaß beim Questen und Aufsteigen. Ist man erstmal oben, fehlt die Herausforderung und man beginnt schnell, sich zu langweilen. Natürlich ist das Erreichen der letzten Stufe ein Ansporn, aber es ist nicht das Ziel. Das Ziel ist, auf dem Weg dahin maximalen Spaß zu haben. Ist man angekommen, fängt man gleich wieder von vorne an.



Ähm, beziehst du dich hier auf WoW? Hier fehlt nicht die Herausforderung, wenn man erstmal oben ist. Du kannst ja gerne jeden Char, der 80 erreicht hat, einmotten, aber das ist NICHT der Grundgedanke in diesem Spiel. Wenn du Spaß daran hast, 10 mal bis 80 zu leveln, tu das. Wenn du keinen Spaß am Raiden auf 80 hast, lass es. Wo ist das Problem? WoW heißt zwar Rollenspiel, aber dass das RP kaum von anderen Spielern kommt, ist mittlerweile völlig normal. Und auch wenn Blizzard das beste Housing ever einführt und wir noch 5 Jahre auf 80 hängen, wird sich das nicht ändern. Leider geht es hier nicht um RP, sondern um höher, schneller, weiter, imbarer, lilaner, oranger. Und das ist die Schuld der Community, nicht die von Blizzard. Ich denk mal, wenn nicht der große Wunsch der Community nach High End-Raidcontent da wäre, würde Blizzard sich auch nicht die "Mühe" machen, diesen zu liefern. Ich unterstelle Blizzard einfach mal, dass sie wissen, was der größte Teil der Kundschaft will.



> ICH kann das nicht, das kann nur Blizzard. Und sie haben es gemacht. Zwischen Classic und BC z.B. haben sie die Spieler gezwungen, sich mit dem zu beschäftigen, was sie hatten. Es gab kaum Neues. Inzwischen zwingen sie den Spieler (zumindest indirekt, wie ich mit dem Gruppenzwang ausdrücken wollte) in eine andere Spielweise, die eher auf Geschwindigkeit ausgelegt ist, weil kaum ein Monat vergeht, wo nicht etwas oben drauf gesetzt wird.



Naja, gut. Du denkst, Spieler werden gezwungen, neue Inhalte zu spielen und die alten darum nicht zu beachten, nur weil es die neuen Inhalte gibt. Ich dagegen habe immer noch nicht den Türsteher vor den alten Instanzen gefunden, der mir sagt "Du kommst hier net rein, musst du Ulduar gehen, Alta!". Außerdem könnte das auch daran liegen, dass BC noch in Entwicklung war? Oder haben die das etwa nach Fertigstellung 3 Monate in der Schublade gelagert, damit sich die Spieler erstmal mit dem vorhandenen Content beschäftigen und damit zufrieden sein können?

Ach ja, mit "Anscheinend halten die Leute, die zwar ständig meckern, aber immer noch spielen, es anders..." beziehe ich mich nicht auf Leute, die konstruktive Kritik üben und Verbesserungsvorschläge machen. Damit meine ich die Leute, von denen man sowas wie "WoW sucks, alles hier ist scheiße, dieses und jenes Spiel ist viel besser, fu*k Blizzard, mimimi, etc." hört. Sowas spiegelt für mich absolute Unzufriedenheit wieder. Und für absolute Unzufriedenheit zahle ich nicht 13 &#8364; im Monat, du etwa?

-------------

Wie gesagt, meiner Ansicht nach kann jeder so spielen, wie er will, niemand muss das ganze Angebot nutzen, jeder kann es. Dass aber eher Änderungen und Neuerungen für die Mehrheit als für die Minderheit gemacht werden, das sollte nun wirklich niemanden wundern. WoW ist immer noch nur ein Spiel und kein Zwang...

MfG


----------



## Alohajoe (5. Juli 2009)

Shice auf Housing. Was hab ich davon, stundenlang in ner Hütte rumzusitzen? Und die auch noch mit Möbeln und Kram vollzustopfen?
Wenn ich mich mit Leuten treffen will, geh ich auf nen TS-Server. oder in nen Raid.

Blizzard soll das mal schön so machen, wie Chilton gesagt hat: Expansions gehen vor Housing.


----------



## Strappleberry (5. Juli 2009)

Zauberziege schrieb:


> Genau deswegen ist WoW kein richtiges RPG . Weil die Heulkinder immer mehr Loot und wattweis ich haben wollen.
> Housing ist schon lange ganz oben auf der Wunschliste der Community.
> Und ich meine die "echte " Community, nicht dieser Kindergarten der seine Rüstung mit ihrem besten stück vergleicht.
> Die Community die wirklich spielen will, sich auf die Geschichte einläßt , die Welt von WoW am Leben hält.



Man wieso verstehen so ignorante Menschen wie du nicht, dass es hierbei nicht nur um LOOT geht!!!
Mir stehen so langsam wirklich die Haare zu Berge bei solchen Aussagen, 
ganz ehrlich es gibt nunmal MEHR Menschen denen es Spaß macht an knackigen Bossen zu sitzen,  sein Hirn mal anzustrengen, als sich den ganzen Tag vier kleine Wände anzusehen, ist das so verdammt schwer in die Birne zu kriegen? 
Es geht nicht nur um die kleinen lila Pixel, meine Güte.
 immer dieses  :"öhh alle Leute die Raiden sind nur "epixgeil"  und wolln nen virtuellen Schwanzvergleich"<-- Dazu sag ich dir mal was: ich hab nichtmal einen den ich mit dir vergleichen könnt und ob du's glaubst oder nicht, ich gehe trotzdem lieber raiden, 
unglaublich was?
wenn du Housing willst  dann bau dir 'ne Gartenhütte, verdammte Axt unglaublich sowas ...


----------



## Ixidus (5. Juli 2009)

Strappleberry schrieb:


> Man wieso verstehen so ignorante Menschen wie du nicht, dass es hierbei nicht nur um LOOT geht!!!
> Mir stehen so langsam wirklich die Haare zu Berge bei solchen Aussagen,
> ganz ehrlich es gibt nunmal MEHR Menschen denen es Spaß macht an knackigen Bossen zu sitzen,  sein Hirn mal anzustrengen, als sich den ganzen Tag vier kleine Wände anzusehen, ist das so verdammt schwer in die Birne zu kriegen?
> Es geht nicht nur um die kleinen lila Pixel, meine Güte.
> ...



absolut /sign


----------



## Alphàdog (5. Juli 2009)

Strappleberry schrieb:


> Man wieso verstehen so ignorante Menschen wie du nicht, dass es hierbei nicht nur um LOOT geht!!!
> Mir stehen so langsam wirklich die Haare zu Berge bei solchen Aussagen,
> ganz ehrlich es gibt nunmal MEHR Menschen denen es Spaß macht an knackigen Bossen zu sitzen,  sein Hirn mal anzustrengen, als sich den ganzen Tag vier kleine Wände anzusehen, ist das so verdammt schwer in die Birne zu kriegen?
> Es geht nicht nur um die kleinen lila Pixel, meine Güte.
> ...




PERFEKT ausgedrückt, danke!


----------



## Eisenschmieder (5. Juli 2009)

Blizzard gehts einfach nich mehr ums RP sondern um esport raiden arena usw...
n paar rpserver hingeschmotzt n paar emotes fertig...


----------



## (Hard) Cor(e) (6. Juli 2009)

Eisenschmieder schrieb:


> Blizzard gehts einfach nich mehr ums RP sondern um esport raiden arena usw...
> n paar rpserver hingeschmotzt n paar emotes fertig...



ne, blizzard gehts einfach nur um gewinnmaximierung, wie in jedem knallhart auf rein wirtschaftliche aspekte ausgelegten unternehemen.

unverständlich das immernoch so viele spieler denken, die firma ihrer träume würde sich um das wohl der kunden bemühen, wenn mal wieder der erste montag im monat ist, und der abteilungsleiter sagt:" morgen, die zahlen der letzten drei monate liegen vor... ".

ich bin mit irgendwie ziemlich sicher das housing oder solche dinge eher nicht auf der prioritätenlioste ganz oben stehen.
und, ob der gemeine zwerg vor 5 minuten nicht im rp geantwortet hat ist glaube ich auch ziemlich latte, immerhin bezahlt der gemeine kerl ja 13 tacken im monat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und damit der geimene zwerg diese 13 tacken im monat weiterbezahlt, grübelt man lieber über namen für weitere lamerinzen nach, die nach möglichkeit nicht groß umdesingt werden müssen, weil dieser arbeitsschritt ja zeit, sprich arbeitsressourcen in anspruch nimmt!

wow ist nichts weiter alsn kaugummiautomat, für weitere 10 cent gibtsn neues gummi, und HURRA, da ist sogar brause drin!!!!!11... mal sehen wie lange das wieder schmecken wird.

mfg


----------



## Deis (6. Juli 2009)

Housing, housing, housing .. ich hoere immer nur Housing. Wie waere es mit Flatting?

Ich habe jahrelang Anarchy Online gespielt, dort wurde ebenfalls nach Housing gerufen. Die Macher, Funcom, habe es dann auch mit dem ersten AddOn in Angriff genommen mit ueberschaubarem Erfolg. Was will ich auch bitte in einem Haus? Sachen verstauen? Dafuer muesste man nur die Bankfaecher und Taschen groeßer machen. Bilder an die Waende haengen? Welches Bild dort haengt, interessiert 98% Eurer Kumpels genau so wenig wie Eure Erfolge. Mit den Homies nach nem Raid im eigenen Wohnzimmer sitzen? Vergesst es, das wird nur in der Anfangsphase sein wenn's neu ist. Unterm Strich ist die Kosten/Nutzen-Relation nicht gegeben, weil es Blizzard 0 (in Worten NULL) Umsatz bringt. Leute die WoW kacke finden werden nicht sagen "Ooooh, ich kaufe/reaktiviere mir einen/meinen WoW Account weil ich mir ein Haus bauen kann. Pff, interessiert keine Wurst. Dazu kaeme dass Problem, dass ueberall Haeuser in der Landschaft stehen wuerde. Was passiert mit den Haeusern derer die ihren Char loeschen, oder einfach nicht mehr spielen den Acc aber nicht einfrieren? Das waeren viel zu viele Subroutinen im Programmcode.

Denkbar waeren es ein dutzend "Orte" klar zu definieren an denen man sich eine Wohnung oder ein Haus zulegen kann. 3-4 Stellen in den Staedten z.B. oder an ein paar exotischen Orten in der Welt. Dort ist dann ein instanzierter Eingang in den man mit einem Item kommt, auf dem die eigene dauerhafte ID gespeichert ist. Freunde kommen nur rein wenn sie in der gleichen Gruppe/Schlachtzug sind, ansonsten laufen sie nur in die eigene Wohnung.
Realistisch betrachtet wird allerdings auch das nicht von Blizzard / Activision / EA / ALDI ... wer auch immer seinen Loeffel da im Topf hat ... umgesetzt.

Habt ihr immernoch nicht kapiert worum es bei einem MMO geht? Wir leben im Kapitalismus verdammt scheisse, ihr erlebt es tagtaeglich auf der Arbeit wenn Euer Arbeitgeber mal wieder jemanden aus Kostengruenden entlaesst, oder weil ihr selbst Arbeitgeber seid und den Hals nicht vollbekommt oder mal wieder ueber das Prinzip Kostensenkung / Gewinnmaximierung gesprochen wird. Meint ihr ernsthaft Blizzard hat uns irgendwas zu schenken weil sie uns so lieben?
NEIN!

Wenn ihr ein geiles Haus wollt, baut ein eigenes. Gruendet eine Familie und ergebt Euch fuer die naechsten Jahre in zufriedener Harmonie.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Juli 2009)

Zauberziege schrieb:


> Genau deswegen ist WoW kein richtiges RPG . Weil die Heulkinder immer mehr Loot und wattweis ich haben wollen.
> Housing ist schon lange ganz oben auf der Wunschliste der Community.
> Und ich meine die "echte " Community, nicht dieser Kindergarten der seine Rüstung mit ihrem besten stück vergleicht.
> Die Community die wirklich spielen will, sich auf die Geschichte einläßt , die Welt von WoW am Leben hält.


wo ist der beweis?
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=111157 sagt alles, also fresse.
mehr als die haelfte ist DAGEGEN. und nicht weil epicsgeil, sondern weil man eine herrausvordeung will, und nicht wow mit eingebautem simcity


----------



## Fearforfun (6. Juli 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Die ganze Community giert seit JAHREN!! nach Housing! Ach nee, es ist aufwendig? Was Du nicht sagst... Und es würde Kräfte binden? Wir müßten dafür auf noch merh Inis, Raids, Zonene und Talente verzichten? Wenn es nur das ist, FANGT AN ZU ARBEITEN!! Ich spiele seit ca. drei Jahren, habe mit Classic angefangen, dann kam bald BC. Ich habe neun Twinks, die alle gelevelt werden wollen und den festen Entschluß, mit jedem alle Questen zu machen. Mit keinem davon hab ich schon alle Classic-Inis durch, Raids noch gar keine. Ich war noch in keiner Ini in BC. Es gibt noch soviel zu sehen und zu erforschen. Erst kürzlich habe ich wieder mal einen mir bis dahin unbekannten NPC in einer kleinen Ecke eines Gebietes gefunden. Sowas macht Spaß, das zeigt mir, daß ich eben noch viel erforschen kann. Es drängt mich nicht zum PvP und dieses industrialisierte Raiden und Ini-Farmen auf Zeit und mit klaren Vorgaben, wer denn würdig ist geht mir ziemlich am Arm vorbei. Würde mich gar nicht stören, wenn man auch mal für solche Freaks was einbaut, an dem sie sich austoben können, aber wenn man die Wahl zwischen Housing oder einem weiteren großen Inhaltspatch hat, dann würde kaum jemand den Patchj wählen, weil bestimmt 95% der Spieler den letzten oder vorletzten Patch noch nicht mal ausgereizt haben.
> 
> Leute, es geht um HOUSING. Der Heilige Gral unter den Wünschen der Community. Dafür könnte ich sogar auf ein Addon verzichten...oder zwei.
> 
> ...



Schließ nicht von dir auf andere bei mir ist es so das ich housing nicht nur nicht gegen einen patch tauschen würde , wenn es nach mir ginge - was es gott sei dank nicht tut ;D -  würde mir housing nie ins speil kommen.

Wow ist und bleibt halt kein rollenspieler freundliches spiel, tut mir leid für euch aber nicht weh. ;D


----------



## Dracocephalus (6. Juli 2009)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> Shice auf Housing. Was hab ich davon, stundenlang in ner Hütte rumzusitzen? Und die auch noch mit Möbeln und Kram vollzustopfen?
> Wenn ich mich mit Leuten treffen will, geh ich auf nen TS-Server. oder in nen Raid.



*seufz* Wieder mal jemand, der auch nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung hat, was Housing eigentlich ist. Nein, man baut sich kein Häuschen, um da stundenlang drin rumzusitzen. Ja, man sollte die Einrichtung schon ein wenig konfektionieren können. Oder wohnst Du auch in einem Stall? Das ist kein Ort, wohin man zwanghaft seine Gilde schleppen muß oder seine Freund, um ihnen dort seine Sammlung zu zeigen (auch wenn Gildenburgen wie z.B. bei Guild Wars schon nett sind). Es ist schlicht ein Raum für den Charakter. Etwas, daß die Immersion noch schöner macht. Warum sollte man kein Haus haben, in das man zurückkehrt, nach schweren Schlachten und epischen Begegnungen. In dem man seine Beute lagert, seine Trophäen aufhängt, seinen Kleiderschrank hat? Wo der Charakter, nicht unbedingt der Spieler, wohnt? Aber, nee, is klar: Das würde ja Rollenspiel voraussetzen und sowas ekeliges macht man in einem MMORPG ja nicht. RPG steht ja für "really painful ganking", weiß doch jeder. Und Rollenspieler sind komische Typen, die man besser meidet, sonst würde man sich ja mit Phantasie oder schlimmerem anstecken. Pfui.

D.


----------



## MACerle (6. Juli 2009)

Blizzard ist selbst Schuld an dem ganzen. Jemand jammert wegen irgendwas und sie müssen es gleich ändern. Das die Leute immer mehr wollen weil sie schon mit allem fertig sind ist klar wenn Blizzard wirklich alles vereinfacht. 

Reiten ab 20 --> schneller bei Q.
Weniger Gold für Reiten --> kein grund Farmzeit zu verschwenden.
Emblem der Ehre aus allen Inis und Raids ---> keiner macht sich mehr die Mühe nach Ulduar zu gehen. Meisten gehen nur weil sie müssen für besseres Eq.
Ehre in BG´s  ----> ?? Wenn mir das einer erklären kann dann bitte meldet euch.

Und lauter solche scherze womit man in 48 Stunden auf 80 ist und in weiteren 48 Stunden gutes Eq hat. Was will der Spieler folglich neue Sachen die er noch schneller machen kann.

Mfg MACerle

This Thread was sponsored by Mimimi Inc.


----------



## MIrzi (6. Juli 2009)

/signed


----------



## Dracocephalus (6. Juli 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> Was will ich auch bitte in einem Haus? Sachen verstauen? Dafuer muesste man nur die Bankfaecher und Taschen groeßer machen. Bilder an die Waende haengen? Welches Bild dort haengt, interessiert 98% Eurer Kumpels genau so wenig wie Eure Erfolge. Mit den Homies nach nem Raid im eigenen Wohnzimmer sitzen? Vergesst es, das wird nur in der Anfangsphase sein wenn's neu ist.



Und noch ein Nixchecker...macht ja nichts, bist hier ja nicht allein^^ Wer solche Fragen stellt, braucht wirklich kein Housing. Allerdings braucht der auch kein Rollenspiel, weil er sich nicht mal vorstellen kann, was das ist und warum man es machen sollte. Warum Du dennoch WoW spielst, ist mir schlicht ein Rätsel. Vermutlich weil es "in" ist. Was Housing bedeutet, habe ich weiter oben schon erklärt. Hat was mit Rollenspiel und Immersion in den Spielcharakter zu tun. Ich weiß, klingt für Dich völlig irre. Fehlende Phantasie kann man nicht kaufen und nur mühsam skillen. Da kann man nichts machen...


> Dazu kaeme dass Problem, dass ueberall Haeuser in der Landschaft stehen wuerde.



Es sollte klar sein, daß die Häuser in einem instanzierten Bereich stehen...


> Habt ihr immernoch nicht kapiert worum es bei einem MMO geht?



Ach, da könnte das Problem liegen. Du spielst nur ein MMO. Ja, der RPG-Teil wird dabei gerne übersehen und überlesen...oder schlicht nicht verstanden.



> Meint ihr ernsthaft Blizzard hat uns irgendwas zu schenken weil sie uns so lieben? NEIN!



Du vergißt dabei einiges. Natürlich lieben sie uns, die Kunden, denn wir sichern ihren Job und bringen das Geld in die Kasse. Ein zufriedener Kunde heute, ist immer noch Kunde morgen. Auch das ist Kapitalismus. Den Spielern wurde zudem eine ganze Menge geschenkt, ohne daß sie irgendwas dazuzahlen mußten. Ich für meinen Teil habenn nur für das Grundspiel und das Addon gezahlt. Die schönen Dinge in den Patches dazwischen haben sie und tatsächlich geschenkt. Denn kleine Geschenke erhalten die Freundschaft und damit den Kunden. Und damit das Geld und den eigenen Arbeitsplatz. Kapitalistisch gesehen, ist Liebe auch nur das geschickte Zusammenspiel von Hirn und Hormonen, die es dem Organismus ermöglichen, seinen Fortpflanzungserfolg zu optimieren und den Nachkommen einen verbesserte Überlebenschanche zu geben...damit die die Gene ebenfalls weitergeben. Alter Hut, das egoistische Gen von Dawkins.



> Wenn ihr ein geiles Haus wollt, baut ein eigenes. Gruendet eine Familie und ergebt Euch fuer die naechsten Jahre in zufriedener Harmonie.



Tja, wenn das nicht 10000x teurer wäre als ein Addon, wäre ich doch tatsächlich versucht... Und wenn ich jetzt aufhöre und die 13€ pro Monat spare, kann ich mir in 1900 Jahren sogar das eigene Haus leisten, je nach Zinslage auch schneller. ^^

D.

Aber wenn ich


----------



## Deis (6. Juli 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Und noch ein Nixchecker...macht ja nichts, bist hier ja nicht allein^^ Wer solche Fragen stellt, braucht wirklich kein Housing. Allerdings braucht der auch kein Rollenspiel, weil er sich nicht mal vorstellen kann, was das ist und warum man es machen sollte. Warum Du dennoch WoW spielst, ist mir schlicht ein Rätsel. Vermutlich weil es "in" ist. Was Housing bedeutet, habe ich weiter oben schon erklärt. Hat was mit Rollenspiel und Immersion in den Spielcharakter zu tun. Ich weiß, klingt für Dich völlig irre. Fehlende Phantasie kann man nicht kaufen und nur mühsam skillen. Da kann man nichts machen...



*gähn*
Ich quote nun nicht Deinen ganzen Schrott. Wir koennen uns gerne mal in einer ausgelassenen Runde ueber Rollenspiel unterhalten. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ich schon Rollenspiel betrieben habe als Du noch in die Windel gekackt hast mein Freund oder kannst Du von Dir behaupten dies schon vor 20 Jahren getan zu haben?


----------



## C0deX (7. Juli 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Die ganze Community giert seit JAHREN!! nach Housing!



halte ich für nen Gerücht, ich brauchs nicht ich steh lieber mit allen in OG oder so das viel spaßiger als in ner dummen Hütte. Also klares NEIN zu Housing das braucht keiner in WoW, wenn man es will kann man doch andere Games spielen. Ansonten Daumen hoch Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Juli 2009)

C0deX schrieb:


> Ansonten Daumen hoch Blizz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du spielst noch nicht so lange WoW stimmt?.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0deX (7. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Du spielst noch nicht so lange WoW stimmt?....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seit den ersten Tagen eigentlich das alte Naxx hab ich aber z.B. nie wirklich geraidet aber für MC, AQ usw hats gereicht. Und ich kenn bisher keinen der Housing braucht es gibt wichtigeres in WoW, sollen se mal lieber 1k Winter oder Arena in Schussbringen und paar richtige Raidbrecher einfügen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings weiß ich nicht weiß Dein OT hier zu suchen hat, und was es damit zu tun hat wie lange ich spiele. Das nen Forum und ich sag eben meine Meinung aber leider gibts es eben auch viele Flamer wie Dich hier.


----------



## Sir Wagi (7. Juli 2009)

Das schlimmste is meiner Meinung nach, dass halt generell viel gejammert wird ...

Die einen jammern, es wäre zu leicht ...
Die anderen jammern, es wäre zu schwer bzw. zeitintensiv ...
Wieder andere jammern wegen Housing ...
Und zu allem Überfluss gibts noch welche, die jammern, weil es immer welche gibt die jammern ...

Wir leben in einer ständig jammernden Gesellschaft ...
Und jammern auf hohem Niveau ! ...

In dem Sinne ^^ ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieSchachtel (7. Juli 2009)

@Sir Wagi

/sign!


----------



## FallenWolf (7. Juli 2009)

Meine Meinung zu der ganzen Sache steht wie folgt:
- Die Vereinfachungen nehmen einfach nur noch überhand.
- Jeder kann ohne größere Probleme mittlerweile jede Charakterklasse spielen, ohne großes Grundwissen darüber haben zu müssen. "Gut" ist etwas anderes.
- Die eigentliche Herausforderung, auch im niedrigen Stufenbereich (Ja, wir mussten noch wochenlang zocken um von Stufe 1 auf 30 zu kommen!), ist weggebrochen. Die leute lernen ihre Charakterklassen nicht mehr spielen.
- Jeder Patch verdreht eine Charakterklasse neu. Ich als Druide kann langsam nur noch kotzen. Von hot-ausdauerheilern zu reinen intelligenzbestien die Pflege um sich spammen bla bla bla...
- Seit dem Release angekündigter Content (Housing!) ist nach 4 Jahren immernoch nicht realisiert.
- Das Spiel hat seinen Reiz verloren. Mein Account ist zurzeit eingefroren, obwohl ich Erfolgsjäger bin (mit Mainchar hald) - aber ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr auf den Quark.

Blizzard kompensiert Qualität mit Masse. Ein Content Patch nach dem anderen. Super. Nur jedes mal der gleiche Schwachsinn... eine neue Instanz, ein bis zwei komplett veränderte Charakterklassen, und neue Erfolge um die Leute bei der Stange zu halten.
Anno 1404 macht derzeit wirklich mehr Spaßm wesentlich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



~FW


----------



## Aurich (8. Juli 2009)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Habe gerade das Interview mit Tom Chilton gelesen und bin daher extrem wütend...
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/features/5000/tom-chi...r-wow-patch-3-2
> 
> ...


----------



## Ahti1 (8. Juli 2009)

heyhey also ich denke das problem ist wirklich das zu viele und zu einfache raidinis auf den markt kommen......man sollte seltener patches rausbringen und die dafür schwerer....
zudem sollte man schlachtfelder wieder interessanter machen das man so und so viel % zb gewinnen muss in bestimmten bgs um zugang zu items zu bekommen......quasi wie arenawertung bloß für bgs

aber um zum thema zurückzukommen ich finde es wesentlich interessanter einen harten boss an einem abend zu killen als stupide durch irgend eine ini zu rennen mit 25 bossen
dann haben sie auch zeit sich mal um das housing zu kümmern und es währen wesentlich mehr % der spieler glücklich......

mfg Ahti


----------



## Thorolan (8. Juli 2009)

Na da spricht ja mal einer aus meiner Seele !!!

Ich bin auch jeden Tag aufs neue verwundert, wie die Spieler jeden Tag nach "wann geht 1k W. los" schreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich spiele seit Dezember 2008, ich habe von ganz unten angefangen und habe einen Char auf 80 und weitere bin ich am hochziehen. Ich muss sagen Nordend ist der Teil, der mir am wenigsten gefallen hat, als ich noch in den östlichen Königreichen angefangen hatte, da war das echt ein Supergame, je weiter ich in die Scherbe oder gar Nordend komme, desto weniger gefällt es mir.
Ich habe genau wie der Schreiber viel mehr Spaß daran, kleine Winkel zu entdecken, mal in den Wäldern von Dun Morogh ein Lagerfeuer zu entfachen und mir dort alles anzusehen, vielleicht finde ich Kräuter oder Erze dabei, vielleicht erkunde ich nur mal die Gegend, vielleicht mache ich tagelang nur Handel im AH, und komme einen ganzen Monat lang nur mal einen Level von 51 auf 52, NAUND !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich bewahre mir die Freude an dem Spiel, denn das ist es ja letztendes wofür ich jeden Monat Geld bezahle, ich spiele ohne Hektik und wenn mal eine Ini in meinen Kram passt, dann mache ich auch eine mit, aber ich jage nicht ständig von einer zur anderen, Ich spiele im Team in der Gruppe, oder für mich alleine. Ich Spiele so, wie ich für *MICH* den größtmöglichen Spaß daran habe und nichts anderes, Punkt
 Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Dracocephalus (8. Juli 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> *gähn*
> Ich quote nun nicht Deinen ganzen Schrott. Wir koennen uns gerne mal in einer ausgelassenen Runde ueber Rollenspiel unterhalten. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ich schon Rollenspiel betrieben habe als Du noch in die Windel gekackt hast mein Freund oder kannst Du von Dir behaupten dies schon vor 20 Jahren getan zu haben?



Arr! Eine Herausforderung! Rollenspiel-Duell!

Aber ich bin eine ehrliche Haut und gebe daher zu, daß ich erst seit 19 Jahren aktiv RP machen. Da war ich aus dem Windelkackalter auch schon ein wenig raus...  

Wir können aber auch andere "Schwertvergleiche" machen. Ich nenne eine nahezu vollständige Abenteuer- und Regelwerksammlung von DSA mein eigen. Zudem habe ich bestimmt mehr Würfel als Du, ca. 2kg, irgendwas bei 150 Stück (meist W6 und W20). Naaaa! Kannst da mithalten? Wie sieht das mit LARP-Waffen und -Gewandungen aus? Hab da einen kleinen Fundus...

Aber irgendwie halte ich die Aussage "Ich mache das schon länger " oder "Ich habe aber mehr [irgendwas]" nicht für eine Bewertungsgrundlage, über die man das Rollenspielverhalten einer Person einordnen kann. Ich kenne mehrere Spieler, die ebensolange spielen und das ganz schrecklich. Und einge, die gerade erst angefangen haben und sofort wissen, woauf es ankommt.

D.


----------



## Relief (8. Juli 2009)

Thorolan hat voll recht mit der ansicht was einem Selber Spaß machem muss.

Mir Persönlich gefällt das neuen Addon^^ weis nich was da alle meckern <- Meine meinung. Wenn ich mal keine Lust auf raid habe dann reit ich manchmal einfach nur rum und schau mir dies und das an.


Das Problem is halt dass man sich immer nur zu Wort meldet wenns was zu meckern gibt. Hab hier glaub noch nie nen Topic gesehn: "WoW das gefällt mit super". Gibt denke ich bestimmt noch andere die so denken und ihren Spaß an Wotlk finden.. so long


mfg Relief


----------



## C0deX (10. Juli 2009)

Relief schrieb:


> Thorolan hat voll recht mit der ansicht was einem Selber Spaß machem muss.
> 
> Mir Persönlich gefällt das neuen Addon^^ weis nich was da alle meckern <- Meine meinung. Wenn ich mal keine Lust auf raid habe dann reit ich manchmal einfach nur rum und schau mir dies und das an.
> 
> ...



Wotlk ist auf jeden Fall besser wie BC, schon allein die Rüstungen. Sicher die Leute werden immer laut wenn es was zu weinen gibt.


----------



## Xentres (10. Juli 2009)

Ich weis ja nicht, aber ist die Mehrheit der Spieler nicht stärker an Dungeons, Raids und Items interessiert als an irgendwelchem RP-Zeugs?

Ich persönlich schätze RP und hab in bestimmten Formen das ganze früher praktiziert, aber mich spricht es seit einiger Zeit auch vielmehr an in einem Raid zu stecken mit 24 anderen Leuten und einen Boss zu besiegen.
Die Schwierigkeitsdebatte lasse ich aussen vor, da das alles subjektiv ist und ich die meisten Positionen der Leute nicht nachvollziehen kann.

Aufgrund der Neigungen der Mehrheit wurde und wird das Spiel angepasst. Is ja nicht unbedingt etwas, das Blizzard neu erfunden hat.


----------



## Nachtglanz (10. Juli 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht warum so viele geil auf Housing sind.
Was tut man da? Einfach afk in seinem Haus rumsitzen? Dann lieber mit ner gemütlichen Truppe durch neue 5er Heroics hüpfen.


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (10. Juli 2009)

Das einzige was WoW noch retten könnte (für die ganzen Progamer) wäre ein "Epic-Modus" so wie in Diablo (kA mehr wie der da hieß).
Heißt wenn du tot bist bleibst du tot. Könnte man vllt so erweitern das man nur von andern Spielern geresst werden kann oder das man Items verliert etc.
Daswürde den Progamern mal wieder Anspruch bieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten versteh ich das gejammer: Wenn man was durch hat will man neue Sachen sehn, Erfolge sind meistens eh nur farmen.


----------



## Thrainan (10. Juli 2009)

Statt Housing für Einzelne Chars, bzw. Accounts würde ich auch eher was richtung Gildenburg oder so vorschlagen. Da drinne wäre dann sicherlich Platz um jedem Gildenmitglied ein Häuschen, oder ein Zimmer reinzustellen. 
Das klassische Housing ist wirklich nur was zum afk gehen und bringt nur der Rollenspielerminderhei etwas. In einer Gildenstadt könnte man aber die Gildenbank anbringen (und nur da). Somit wäre da ab und an mal wer. Auch exklusive Händler mit vergünstigungen wären nett. Das alles würde auch dafür Sorgen das es in den aktuellen Hauptstädten wie Dalaran/Shatt nicht so überfüllt wäre das es immer so blöde laggen würde.


----------



## Flakk-Antonidas (10. Juli 2009)

Spielen wir hier Die Sims? Ich will und brauch kein Housing, völlig überflüssig, mich nerven schon die neuen Erfolge. Für jeden Furz gibt's nen Erfolg und 1,5 Mio gz's im Gildenchannel dazu (zB weil man erfolgreich in einem Schwarm geangelt hat, wow, was für eine Leistung!) , wuah ...

Ich finde das mit den neuen Hartmuts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Hardmodes) ne prima Sache, denn so können theoretisch alle Spieler alles sehen und für unsere Hardcörchen-Zocker gibts dann die schwerere Version des ganzen. Das ist genau der richtige Weg. So ist für alle was dabei.

Was mir fehlt sind interessantere (und mehr) Dailies und/oder etwas Begehrenswertes für das man wieder lange etwas tun muss, wie zB für den Netherdrachen aus BC. Das war schon ein Glücksgefühl noch wochenlanger Questerei dieses Teil endlich fliegen zu können.
Aber muss auch nicht, bin im Moment ganz zufrieden wie es ist.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (10. Juli 2009)

Flakk-Antonidas schrieb:


> Was mir fehlt sind interessantere (und mehr) Dailies



Auf die Dailies wie sie im momment sind und immer waren kann ich gerne verzichten, schöner fände ich eine zufallsauswahl aus allen bestehenden Quests die für die person einfach auf das level angehoben wird. Sicher hatt man die schonmal beim leveln gemacht aber es wäre trotzdem abwechslungsreicher und man kommt nochmal in den alten Kontinenten vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flakk-Antonidas (10. Juli 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Auf die Dailies wie sie im momment sind und immer waren kann ich gerne verzichten, schöner fände ich eine zufallsauswahl aus allen bestehenden Quests die für die person einfach auf das level angehoben wird. Sicher hatt man die schonmal beim leveln gemacht aber es wäre trotzdem abwechslungsreicher und man kommt nochmal in den alten Kontinenten vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja oder so, wäre auch ne Idee


----------

